# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2009



## AnDré (28 Fev 2009 às 16:51)

*Para outras regiões, consulte os seguintes tópicos:*






 Litoral Norte
 Interior Norte e Centro
 Sul
 Açores e Madeira



*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## kikofra (28 Fev 2009 às 23:51)

*Seguimento - Março 2009*

Depois de um fevereiro com mais de duas semanas de AA vamos ver o que nos traz Março.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

E cá estamos nós em Março, mais uma vez! O mês em que o Inverno se despede, e chega a Primavera, as Andorinhas, as Flores, e talvez o Calor... 


*Uns provérbios para este mês:*

_Março, marçagão, de manhã Inverno, de tarde Verão!
Nasce erva em Março, ainda que lhe dêem com um maço.
Quando vem Março ventoso, Abril sai chuvoso._



Começo então este mês com temperatura a rondar os 11ºC
Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de ONO (292º)


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 00:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Primeiros dados de Março, um mês em que deposito bastantes expectativas:

12,6º
87% HR
6,1 km/h NO
1014 mb


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2009 às 01:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

volta a chover agora com alguma intensidade. Penso que dure pouco tempo segundo as imagens de radar


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 01:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



kikofra disse:


> volta a chover agora com alguma intensidade. Penso que dure pouco tempo segundo as imagens de radar



É só mesmo aí


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 02:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Despeço-me com *11,5ºC* de temperatura, e céu encoberto!

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,0ºC


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2009 às 02:41)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



thunderboy disse:


> É só mesmo aí



e pelos vistos veem mais uns aguaceiros fracos


----------



## ct5iul (1 Mar 2009 às 09:18)

*Seguimento - Março 2009*

Março e um dos meses privilegiados nas 4 estações do Ano pois e em Março que começa a primavera (21-03-2009) e como a minha avo dizia em Março chove cada dia um pedaço um bom mes para todos

Temp actual 12.4ºC/ UTC 09:15
Temp ao sol: 14.9ºC/ UTC 09:15
Pressão: 1015.4Hpa - UTC 09:15
Intensidade do Vento: Nulo 0.0 km/h - UTC 09:15
Escala de Beaufort :0
Direção do Vento: W/SW - UTC 09:15
Temperatura do vento: 12.4ºC - UTC 09:15
Humidade Relativa: 86 % - UTC 09:15
Chuva Precipitação: 2.3mm - UTC 09:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 Baixo - UTC 09:15
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2009 às 09:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2009*

Bom dia.

Segue muito nublado e 11,4º, depois de 10º de mínima.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2009 às 10:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Bom dia! Março começou com aguaceiros por vezes fortes durante a noite, madrugada e inicio da manhã. Por agora não chove e o ceu parece desanuviar um pouco. em relação à temperatura, sigo com 13.4°C, após uma mínima de 10.9°C.
ps: dados ainda de s. martinho do porto...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2009 às 11:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 10.7ºC

Por agora estão 16.5ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas e a pressão é de 1012.1hPa.

PS: Não tenho grandes esperanças que este mês chova muito, mas enfim...


----------



## DRC (1 Mar 2009 às 11:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

TEMPO ACTUAL NA PÓVOA DE STA IRIA

Temperatura: 14,8ºC
Vento fraco: inferior a 5 km/hora
Condições actuais: Muito nublado com passagem de pequenos aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Bom dia!

Minima de 12.1ºC

Neste momento tenho 14.7ºC

Pressão de 1015hPa

Vento fraco inferior a 5 km/h


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Tive uma mínima de 12,2ºC...

Agora céu muito nublado e 15,9ºC, 63%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2009 às 12:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

por aqui cai agora chuva molha tolos


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



kikofra disse:


> por aqui cai agora chuva molha tolos



Aqui nem tolos molha, nem formigas, não chove, mas a tarde parece prometer


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boas Tardes!

Noite de humidade alta, e perturbações no correcto funcionamento da estação!

Apenas sei que neste momento tenho 14,0ºC

Humidade nos 64%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento nos 10,1 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2009 às 12:40)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

o mês de Março não poderia começar melhor, já avistei uns relâmpagos agora mesmo para os lados do Rio Tejo


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Gilmet disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Noite de humidade alta, e perturbações no correcto funcionamento da estação!
> 
> ...



Continuamos com o mesmo problema sempre que a humidade sobe acima dos 80%  é só ver a temperatura a subir...com a humidade abaixo dos 80% já fica a funcionar bem!já meti pilhas de Lithium e o problema continua na minha...

Vou agora com 15,9ºC, 60%HR,1015hpa e vento fraco a moderado 14,0km/h SW


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 12:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Será que o ranho verde no radar há frente de Lisboa vai dar em alguma coisa ?  caso que aconteça algo fora do normal, isto é, chover  eu relatarei.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 12:53)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



squidward disse:


> o mês de Março não poderia começar melhor, já avistei uns relâmpagos agora mesmo para os lados do Rio Tejo



AVISTASTE O QUÊ? 

Primeiro de tudo, bom dia...  

Relâmpagos? De dia? Bem, é claro que não é impossível mas é uma coisa que já não ouvia falar há anos.. Espero que consiga ver algum também 

Dados actuais:

16,0º
1015 mb
66% HR
OSO 16,1 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Esperemos, a pressa é a inimiga da perfeição ou deste caso da festa


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2009 às 13:01)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Lightning disse:


> AVISTASTE O QUÊ?
> 
> Primeiro de tudo, bom dia...
> 
> ...



 sim é verdade, mas mais uma vez passou ao lado (deste vez a Este de mim) vi um relâmpago bem definido nuvem-nuvem (de direcção Horizontal) mas já passou...sendo assim espero pela animação virá de Sudoeste, tem bom aspecto


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 13:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Caíram umas pequenas pedras de granizo com 14.7ºC


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2009 às 13:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Aqui ficam as fotos da nuvem que causou essa "amostra" de animação


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 13:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Observam-se formações interessantes ao longe ainda encobertas por outras nuvens.
Nota:a temperatura começou a descer indo já nos 13.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2009 às 13:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Bom dia!

Por aqui muitas nuvens e 15,6ºC.
Humidade nos 59%.

De manhã, por volta das 11h, caiu um aguaceiro rápido e intenso que rendeu 0,4mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2009 às 13:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Acardoso disse:


> temp:11.6(tem vindo a descer *dês das* 11:11h, altura em que caíram os primeiros aguaceiros e a temp. estava nos 13.8º)
> precipitação nas ultimas 24h: 4.6º



Dês das ? 

Desde as... 

---

Por aqui, uns tímidos *0,4 mm* desde as 0h, com o vento a soprar moderado de SO.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 13:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



thunderboy disse:


> Observam-se formações interessantes ao longe ainda encobertas por outras nuvens.
> Nota:a temperatura começou a descer indo já nos 13.9ºC



Formações como assim?


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 13:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Chove bem na Serra! Aqui apenas caem uns pingos trazidos pelo vento!

A temperatura está a descer, nos 13,4ºC actualmente, e a humidade sobe, estando nos 70%

Pressão nos 1015 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 13:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Lightning disse:


> Formações como assim?



Parecem a ser cumulos congestus.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 13:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Fevereiro 2009*

Está a começar a pingar. A acompanhar sopra o vento moderado com rajadas.

15,6 graus de temperatura. 

--------

O acumulado de hoje, até agora, é de 1,1 mm (que caíram durante a noite).


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 13:29)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui já pinga, vento fraco/nulo, certamente isto será água fria (aguaceiros) logo trovoada só com sorte


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2009 às 13:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui já pinga, vento fraco/nulo, certamente isto será água fria (aguaceiros) logo trovoada só com sorte



Então e quando neva/cai granizo com trovoada, é água quente?

Muito escuro, mas ainda sem chuva.
Vento moderado de SO.
Temperatura a descer. 14,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 13:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Já cai Granizo e a temperatura encontra-se nos 11,0ºC!

Tenho *2,1mm* de precipitação acumulada!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 13:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



AnDré disse:


> Então e quando neva/cai granizo com trovoada, é água quente?



São situações diferentes, quando se trata de neve ou granizo costuma ser cumulonimbus em situações de pós-frontal, ou então de situações de frente oclusa, isto é choque de massas de ar frio com massas ar quente  embora tambem possa cair granizo quando o ar se encontra muito arrefecido em altitude, como é nosso caso neste momento, sem que troveje.

Por aqui neste momento estou com 12.3ºC, o vento fraco, belo aguaceiro.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2009 às 13:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> São situações diferentes, quando se trata de neve ou granizo costuma ser cumulonimbus em situações de pós-frontal, ou então de situações de frente oclusa, isto é choque de massas de ar frio com massas ar quente  embora tambem possa cair granizo quando o ar se encontra muito arrefecido em altitude, como é nosso caso neste momento, sem que troveje.



Lá está, não tem nada a ver se é água fria ou quente.

Começa a chover bem também aqui.
Vamos lá ver quanto rende.
A temperatura continua a descer: 13,8ºC.


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2009 às 13:48)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte, com pingos grossos e algumas bolas de granizo á mistura


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Aqui hoje está mais fraco do que ontem até ao momento, mas vem lá umas formações a oeste  sigo com 15,6ºC, 69%HR, 1014hpa e vento moderado a rajada máxima até ao momento é de 31,1km/h S


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



AnDré disse:


> Lá está, não tem nada a ver se é água fria ou quente.



Tem, porque 70% das trovoadas em Portugal formam-se ou pelo menos formavam-se no mar, logo é água quente...mas vou então esperar pelas trovoadas que venham dos polos.

_"Se elevação de ar é suficientemente forte, o ar arrefece (adiabaticamente) até temperaturas abaixo do ponto de orvalho e condensa, libertando calor latente que promove a elevação do ar e «alimenta» a trovoada. Formam-se cumulonimbus isolados com grande desenvolvimento vertical (podendo ir até 10 ou 18 mil metros de altitude) alimentado pelas correntes ascendentes de ar.

As trovoadas podem-se formar no interior das massas de ar (a partir da elevação do ar por convecção - comum em terra nas tarde de Verão - quando o aquecimento da superfície atinge o seu pico - e sobre o mar nas madrugadas de inverno, quando as águas estão relativamente quentes); por efeito orográfico - (a barlavento das grandes montanhas) ou estar associadas a frentes - sendo mais intensas no caso das frentes frias."_

In:Wikipedia

Já vou com 10.8ºC e 1 mm


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 13:56)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Pelo que vi satélite penso que a partir do meio da tarde até ao final da tarde podem ocorrer chuvas fortes com trovoada em especial na região da grande Lisboa 

15,8ºC, 71%HR e vem lá um aguaceiro que tem aspecto de trovoada


----------



## mocha (1 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

boas, por aqui caiu um valente aguaceiro por volta das 5h começamos bem o mês, agora ceu uito nublado muito escuro para os lados de lisboa, começarama a cair uns pingos


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 14:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui já começa a aparecer o sol, acumulei 2 mm  tal como estava contar já não espero mais que isto, estou com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui á pouco caiu um aguaceiro ( nada de especial), neste momento o céu está nublado o vento sopra fraco de SW.


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> _"Se elevação de ar é suficientemente forte, o ar arrefece (adiabaticamente) até temperaturas abaixo do ponto de orvalho e condensa, libertando calor latente que promove a elevação do ar e «alimenta» a trovoada. Formam-se cumulonimbus isolados com grande desenvolvimento vertical (podendo ir até 10 ou 18 mil metros de altitude) alimentado pelas correntes ascendentes de ar.
> 
> As trovoadas podem-se formar no interior das massas de ar (a partir da elevação do ar por convecção - comum em terra nas tarde de Verão - quando o aquecimento da superfície atinge o seu pico - e sobre o mar nas madrugadas de inverno, quando as águas estão relativamente quentes); por efeito orográfico - (a barlavento das grandes montanhas) ou estar associadas a frentes - sendo mais intensas no caso das frentes frias."_
> 
> In:Wikipedia



Sim Mário, mas onde é que aí diz: "certamente isto *será água fria (aguaceiros)* logo trovoada só com sorte" ?

Como é que a partir da temperatura da chuva consegues ver se vai ou não dar trovoada? Foi isso que perguntei. 

Vai chovendo...
2,0mm acumulados.
10,8ºC.


----------



## meteo (1 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui granizo forte durante 15 segundos


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



AnDré disse:


> Sim Mário, mas onde é que aí diz: "certamente isto *será água fria (aguaceiros)* logo trovoada só com sorte" ?
> 
> Como é que a partir da temperatura da chuva consegues ver se vai ou não dar trovoada? Foi isso que perguntei.



Porque são aguaceiros, os aguaceiros são sempre associados a água fria/ar frio, e só estamos a ter granizo porque as nuvens estão muito altas.

Por aqui já não chove, céu com algumas nuvens, está um azul perfeito no céu  o pó "dissipou-se" todo.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 14:10)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Aguaceiro cada vez mais perto a vir de Oeste  tem bom aspecto!! A web cam está ligada para quem quiser ver...A cam está virada para E/SE por isso ainda vai demorar um pouco para se conseguir ver o escuro 

PS: já pinga! 15,8ºC , 73%HR


----------



## squidward (1 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

já se começa a avistar uma "escuridão" vinda de Sudoeste


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 14:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Eis o que sobra a Oeste após os 2 mm  belas nuvens, mas vão ficar apenas pela beleza.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 14:23)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

O aguaceiro afinal foi fraco  mas o vento aumentou com o aguaceiro que continua...


----------



## AnDré (1 Mar 2009 às 14:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> Porque são aguaceiros, os aguaceiros *são sempre associados a água fria/ar frio*, e só estamos a ter granizo porque as nuvens estão muito altas.



Então e quando são aguaceiros nas tardes quentes de verão nas regiões do interior? Daqueles isolados e que ainda assim são capazes de provocar grandes granizadas? Não deixam de ser aguaceiros, e a água que caí é bastante gelada, que fazem a temperatura às vezes cair de 35ºC para uns 18ºC.
Talvez a resposta para o não haver trovoadas hoje esteja no CAPE e no LI que não são assim nada de especial, e não com o facto da chuva ser fria ou quente.

Ah, olha que aquelas nuvens da tua fotografia até têm bom aspecto para trovoada. Será que se houvesse energia dariam chuva quente? 

Mas vá, para concluir, fica um mapa da distribuição de trovoada anual.





Portugal não é de facto um país de boa exposição a trovoadas.

---------------------

O sol vai espreitando.
Vou com 3,0mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 14:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Chuva moderada agora


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2009 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> Porque são aguaceiros, os aguaceiros são sempre associados a água fria/ar frio, e só estamos a ter granizo porque as nuvens estão muito altas.



Se ocorreu granizo/saraiva é por havia alguma instabilidade. Se havia alguma instabilidade também pode ocorrer alguma actividade eléctrica.


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Mar 2009 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

boas

neste momento aqui em Almoinha  - Sesimbra chove forte, vento fraco, 12.9ºc

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 15:12)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

A chuva de há pouco deixou *4,3mm* de precipitação, por aqui!

Neste momento tenho 13,9ºC e o céu está muito nublado por Cumulus Congestus

Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de SSO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,6ºC/h


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Ui que fartura vai por este país fora  alguém me dê uma lupa.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 15:21)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

A instabilidade na região de Lisboa e Setúbal vai aumentar a partir de agora...e vem mais um aguaceiro a caminho daqui 

15,8ºC, 75%HR


----------



## Henrique (1 Mar 2009 às 15:24)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

14,9ºC
75% Hr
Aguaceiro torrencial à pouco. Após este o céu encontra-se muito nublado com algumas abertas.
Precipitação acumulada desde as 00 = 6,5mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 15:26)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



actioman disse:


> Para a zona de Lisboa, parece-me que o melhor já passou não?



Sim, existe uma grande mancha no oceano a Oeste de Coimbra, penso que aquilo irá tudo parar há Galiza, ou mais a norte ainda


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 15:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, existe uma grande mancha no oceano a Oeste de Coimbra, penso que aquilo irá tudo parar há Galiza, ou mais a norte ainda



E porque não falas na que está a caminho de Lisboa e Setúbal?? essa mancha que falas é onde está o centro da depressão que vai vir para Sul lentamente mas ficando sempre sobre o mar


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Acabo de registar o primeiro mm do dia 1,1mm e chove de forma moderada...


----------



## kikofra (1 Mar 2009 às 15:39)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

finalmente chuva que deixou registo Total de Chuva
2 mm


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 16:02)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por volta das duas e meia o céu ficou quase preto  metia respeito 

Foi então que caiu uma chuvada, passados alguns minutos. As nuvens deslocavam-se depressa e assim que começou a chover levantou-se também algum vento. 

Acumulado total de hoje até agora: 2,1 mm.

Por agora sigo com 15,0º.


----------



## meteo (1 Mar 2009 às 16:04)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ui que fartura vai por este país fora  alguém me dê uma lupa.



ai ai tudo o que possa estar relacionado com calor( trovoadas neste caso) é sempre muito improvável ou até preciso lupa para se ver...


----------



## ajrebelo (1 Mar 2009 às 16:25)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

boas

mas quais trovoadas , alguém viu nas previsões possibilidades de trovoadas fortes e frequentes é que eu não vi nada disso.

realmente não entendo,  se o cape andar nos -4 e dai para cima está bem vamos lá então falar de trovoadas. agora no -1 e -2 .

eu acho que há aqui alguma confusão, existe muita gente que não está a transportar a informação dada pelos modelos , para como se vai passar na realidade, mas isso com o tempo, e com o respectivo seguimento destas situações todos vão saber transportar melhor a informação  virtual para o real. 

abraços


----------



## RMira (1 Mar 2009 às 16:38)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa tarde,

Por Setúbal sigo com 14,8ºC. A minha estação começa a indicar agravamento do estado do tempo.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 16:44)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Com o aproximar da depressão amanha do sul penso que vai aumentar as condições para a ocorrência de trovoadas fracas mas muito localizadas como temos tido apesar de achar que vão se mais amanha  

Por agora sigo com 15,9ºc, 75%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco, levo acumulados hoje 1,1mm


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



mirones disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Por Setúbal sigo com 14,8ºC. A minha estação começa a indicar agravamento do estado do tempo.



A minha também...


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2009 às 17:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

De volta a casa...
Na viagem pela A8, vindo de S. Martinho, ainda apanhei uns bons aguaceiros...
Por agora não chove por aqui, a temperatura está nos 15.2ºC, e a pressão nos 1014hpa...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (1 Mar 2009 às 17:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boas

Fica aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje por volta das 14h no Miradouro da Graça.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2009 às 18:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> tou a ver que só aqui pelo Minho e pelo Douro Litoral não chove
> 
> ..a temperatura vai descendo...*11.8ºC*



É para variar um bocadinho do resto do ano...

Por aqui, 14.2ºC, céu nublado com abertas...


----------



## mocha (1 Mar 2009 às 18:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui caiu uma chuvada as 15.15 agora ceu com algumas nuvens sigo com 14.5 e a descer.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Até agora não caiu mais nenhum aguaceiro.

O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas. Será que nas próximas horas podemos esperar um agravamento? 

O IM prevê aguaceiros fortes para amanhã...


----------



## Loureso (1 Mar 2009 às 18:55)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Loureso (1 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Olá Saul
Estão fantásticas as fotos.
Já eram 13:30h, no momento estava próximo do Aeroporto e elas começavam a aproximar-se e com indícios de algum vigor.


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Neste momento 9,8º e céu muito nublado, após um período de chuva fraca.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

De acordo com a deslocação da nebolusidade (que se pode observar na animação abaixo) vamos ter mais festa esta noite 






A nebolusidade que vem do mar parece que vai atravessar o nosso território


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2009 às 19:46)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Acumulados *2,4 mm* de precipitação desde as 0h.

Valor máximo de *16,2 ºC* numa tarde de céu muito nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Lightning disse:


> De acordo com a deslocação da nebolusidade (que se pode observar na animação abaixo) vamos ter mais festa esta noite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece ser apenas nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Céu muito nublado e vento fraco, com a temperatura estagnada nos *13,3 ºC*.


----------



## Loureso (1 Mar 2009 às 20:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Lightning disse:


> De acordo com a deslocação da nebolusidade (que se pode observar na animação abaixo) vamos ter mais festa esta noite
> 
> A nebolusidade que vem do mar parece que vai atravessar o nosso território



Os indícios são fortes, mas por agora:




Grande Luca


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 20:07)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



thunderboy disse:


> Parece ser apenas nebulosidade alta.



Parece ser apenas nebolusidade alta mas segundo as imagens de satélite traz alguma precipitação:


----------



## PedroAfonso (1 Mar 2009 às 21:27)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boas!

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros que renderam 4.6 mm ao todo

A temperatura está agora nos 12.5ºC

O céu está muito nublado. Aguardamos então a passagem da frente.


----------



## miguel (1 Mar 2009 às 21:33)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

A ver se chaga cá sem se desfazer, porque aquilo é tudo menos nebulosidade alta 

12,9ºC,84%HR e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Mar 2009 às 21:52)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por aqui, não há maneira de cair uma pinga que seja desde que cá cheguei...
12.8ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 22:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

O céu continua encoberto, e estou com 11,2ºC de temperatura!

Humidade nos 83%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de SO (225º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,7ºC/h


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2009 às 22:11)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Continua céu muito nublado e temperatura fresca - 8,6º


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Dados actuais:

12,7º
1015 mb
76% HR
Vento fraco, variável.

Céu muito nublado. Vamos lá ver se aquela nebolusidade toda traz animação


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 22:30)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Já vou com 8.8ºC, ainda neva!
Estou a brincar


----------



## Perfect Storm (1 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa noite!

Depois de passarem alguns aguaçeiros durante a tarde, a noite está bem mais calma!!

Dados actuais:
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.
Temp: 9,8ºC
Pressão: 1016 hpa ( estável )
Hr: 92%.


----------



## Lousano (1 Mar 2009 às 23:15)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Depois de a temp. ter descido até 8,2º, subiu até aos 8,9º que se encontram no momento, com céu muito nublado.

Aguarda-se com ansiedade da chuva que poderá vir na próxima depressão


----------



## Saul Monteiro (1 Mar 2009 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Dados actuais:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Mar 2009 às 23:20)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Boa Noite

A tarde de hoje por aqui foi marcada pelos aguaceiros moderados.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.7ºC
T.Minima: 10.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2009 às 23:49)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto, tendo acumulado 4,3mm de precipitação, tendo essa precipitação ocorrido sob a forma de aguaceiros._

---

Neste momento tenho 10,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*

Por cá, mínima de 10.3ºC e máxima de 15.3ºC, e acumulei 3 mm.


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Mar 2009 às 01:32)

boas

eu é aqui que coloco não é??  

está muito bem dividido parabéns, a regionalização começa aqui, regionalização climática. 

neste momento céu nublado, vento fraco, 11.1ºc

abraços


----------



## meteo (2 Mar 2009 às 01:47)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> eu é aqui que coloco não é??
> 
> ...



Acho que podes colocar tanto neste,como no do tópico do Sul.Estás mesmo ali na fronteira 
Sem dúvida muitos parabéns! Está muito bem dividido e assim tem-se uma maior percepção da diferença do tempo que faz numa e noutra região 
Assim os Algarvios (os azarados) podem á vontade criticar o mau tempo que teem tido este Inverno sem o pessoal de Bragança(os sortudos) vir criticar..  Estou a brincar  
Neste momento por aqui céu limpo e temperatura agradável! Boas noites


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 01:50)

Não sabia que agora tínhamos que fazer o seguimento por regiões.
É mais organizado mas dificulta o acesso à informação em tempo real ao tempo que se está a fazer sentir fora das regiões.


----------



## Gongas (2 Mar 2009 às 02:09)

thunderboy disse:


> Não sabia que agora tínhamos que fazer o seguimento por regiões.
> É mais organizado mas dificulta o acesso à informação em tempo real ao tempo que se está a fazer sentir fora das regiões.




E a divisão das regiões tem muito que se lhe diga...o distrito de Setúbal pertencer ao centro? e Coimbra que está no centro norte e metade do distrito está no interior?


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 02:31)

Gongas disse:


> E a divisão das regiões tem muito que se lhe diga...o distrito de Setúbal pertencer ao centro? e Coimbra que está no centro norte e metade do distrito está no interior?



O distrito de Coimbra está todo ele integrado na rigião do Litoral Centro.
Quanto ao distrito de Setúbal, à excepção dos concelhos de Alcácer do Sal, Grândola, Santiago do Cacém e Sines que fazem parte da região sul, pertence também à região do litoral centro.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2009 às 07:30)

Bons Dias!

Noite de nevoeiro! A temperatura mínima rondou os 9ºC

Neste momento mantenho os 9ºC
Humidade nos 84%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de ENE (68º)


Até logo!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2009 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 7.5ºC.
Por agora estão 10.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco, o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e a pressão é de 1014hPa.

PS: Esta divisão do seguimento por distritos está mais bem organizado.


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra céu pouco nublado, num fim de semana onde essencialmente dominaram os aguaceiros fracos.

PS: A mudança sugere sempre algumas reacções adversas. Mas a mim agrada-me esta divisão! Menos confusão e seguimento muito mais organizado. Vamos ver, mas até agora gostei!


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia!
Apesar da minha discordância manifestada quanto à nova divisão, devidamente postada no local devido, não será isso que me irá afastar...
Sigo com céu nublado e a estrada está ainda molhada (é esse o meu pluviómetro), o que indica que choveu durante a noite e madrugada...
Quanto à temperatura, sigo com 11.7ºC, após uma mínima de 10ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2009 às 12:28)

Ora, o céu vai alternando entre o encoberto, e algumas abertas por onde espreita o sol... O vento está fraco a moderado.
A temperatura não descola... 13.5ºC, bem longe dos valores da semana passada...


----------



## iceworld (2 Mar 2009 às 12:35)

Gongas disse:


> E a divisão das regiões tem muito que se lhe diga...o distrito de Setúbal pertencer ao centro? e Coimbra que está no centro norte e metade do distrito está no interior?



Pois isso é o que mais me faz confusão. 
Mas acho que aqui esta equipa (litoral centro)vai dar que falar.
O Sol por agora vai-se escondendo, depois de já ter brilhado com intensidade.
Temp. nos 13º


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 12:37)

Ora apreciem lá esta circulação  é aquilo que se está a passar neste momento.


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2009 às 12:37)

ontem por volta das 14:30, acabei por não relatar o que se passou. Afinal aquela "ameaça" toda que vinha de sudoeste, acabou por resultar num aguaceiro forte com algum vento á mistura e fim do aguaceiro ainda caiu algum granizo (mas nada comprado com o que caiu antes), trovoadas nepia


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 12:43)

*Re: Seguimento - Março 2009*



Saul Monteiro disse:


> Boas
> 
> Fica aqui algumas fotos tiradas hoje por volta das 14h no Miradouro da Graça.



Grandes fotografias *Saul*!

Ontem à mesma hora, mas na zona de Odivelas.











As nuvens eram de facto ameaçadoras, mas apelas renderam 2,6mm.

----------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 9,2ºC
Tmáx: 15,7ºC
Precipitação: 3,0mm

----------------

Em relação ao dia de hoje, a mínima foi de 8,2ºC.
Por agora 14,9ºC e o céu está assim:






O vento sopra fraco de leste.


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2009 às 12:51)

Bom dia  

Bem, ja pude reparar que houve uma mudança aqui no fórum. Mas assim está mais organizado na minha opinião. E é mais fácil de consultar.

Dados actuais:

13,2º
79% HR
1015 mb
NNE 8,7 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 13:08)

Está um lindo céu de Verão  só a temperatura é que não coincide  estou com 13.8ºC, vento fraco.


----------



## amarusp (2 Mar 2009 às 13:12)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*

Boa tarde, 
em Oliveira do Hospital, céu muito nublado, caem algumas pingas grossas.

Isto está  confuso,  Oliveira do Hospital é Litoral ou interior? 
Vejo a neve na Serra da Estrela( a 15 Km em linha recta) e tenho de postar no Litoral?


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 13:34)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*



amarusp disse:


> Boa tarde,
> em Oliveira do Hospital, céu muito nublado, caem algumas pingas grossas.
> 
> Isto está  confuso,  Oliveira do Hospital é Litoral ou interior?
> Vejo a neve na Serra da Estrela( a 15 Km em linha recta) e tenho de postar no Litoral?



A resposta é simples!
Oliveira do Hospital pertence ao distrito de Coimbra ou ao da Guarda/Castelo Branco? 
As divisões, e para ser mais fácil, foram feitas por afinidade meteorológica e por distritos. Sendo que o único que se encontra dividido é o de Setúbal, como foi explicado num post anterior. 

-------------

Sigo com muitas nuvens e sol à mistura.
14,8ºC.
Vou com 0,6mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Henrique (2 Mar 2009 às 13:36)

Boas tardes, sigo agora com:
14.1ºC
75% Hr 
0,2 mm acumulados desdas 0h.
o ceu encontra-se pouco nublado passando agora para muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Dia agradavel por enquanto


----------



## kikofra (2 Mar 2009 às 13:56)

por aqui vou vendo nuvens que parecem subir pelas alturas, ceu nublado


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2009 às 14:00)

Pois é, nada de novo se vai passando, nem chuva nem calor...
Céu nublado com abertas, embora se comecem a ver algumas formações nebulosas mais compactas a vir de SO.
Temperatura nos 15.3ºC, pressão nos 1017hpa.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Boas tardes

Sigo com:

15.8ºC

43% Hr

1014hpa


----------



## kikofra (2 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

o radar de coruche do im esta em baixo?


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 14:22)

Muito interessante esta rotação que se faz frente ao Cabo Espichel 

















Pena estar de cama porque iria registar um bom evento.


----------



## Lousano (2 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

Por aqui 15,2º e céu muito nublado (após um aguaceiro fraco)


----------



## meteo (2 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

Para sul nuvens muito escuras.Vamos ver se veem para cá


----------



## ferreirinha47 (2 Mar 2009 às 15:02)

agora sim no sítio certo, em leiria acaba de cair um aguaceiro moderado com granizo e esta a trovejar:


----------



## wysiwyg (2 Mar 2009 às 15:13)

Na Marinha Grande acabei de ouvir dois trovões há alguns minutos. Ainda não chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2009 às 15:14)

Por aqui estão 17.5ºC, o céu está nublado com abertas e a pressão é de 1014.5hPa.


----------



## wysiwyg (2 Mar 2009 às 15:27)

agora, forte aguaceiro de granizo acompanhado de trovoada. Ainda não tinha visto um destes este ano!!


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 15:53)

Sim e eu vejo passar essa animação toda a norte na Serra


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 15:57)

E no meio de um sol radioso abate-se um aguaceiro moderado! Breve obviamente... 

EDIT: Continua a chover moderado, embora o sol brilhe! Uma faixa muito estreita de nuvens, aparentemente insignificantes, está a provocar este considerável aguaceiro.

EDIT2: Parou finalmente. Mas ainda rendeu alguns mm certamente


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 16:13)

Aqui as nuvens estão a crescer a olhos vistos cada vez mais escuro  temperatura actual de 16,2ºC e humidade de 43% o vento sopra fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 16:14)

Não posso com isto, estou com um azar na lotaria!!


----------



## mocha (2 Mar 2009 às 16:37)

bem, todos os dias o forum la vai mudando agora deparo me com esta surpresa, se tenho pouco tempo pra ler especiais, entao agora com o seguimento divido por varias zonas, enfim vocemessessss la sabem, por aqui sigo com ceu encoberto, 15ºC


----------



## Met (2 Mar 2009 às 16:41)

Dois trovões há pouco em Cascais!!!!!!!!


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 16:46)

Pela animação de Satélite penso que mais duas horas no máximo e tenho festa a vir de Sul  apesar das nuvens estarem a vir de Este 

14,9ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Mar 2009 às 16:50)

A Nordeste de Leiria está a abater-se um forte aguaceiro:









-------------------

Por aqui muitas nuvens, mas sem chuva.
13,8ºC.


----------



## kikofra (2 Mar 2009 às 16:59)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> agora sim no sítio certo, em leiria acaba de cair um aguaceiro moderado com granizo e esta a trovejar:



estava na escola e apercebi-me da granizada mas trovões não ouvi. tas em que zona da cidad?... ao que parece rendeu bastante  Total de Chuva
9,4 mm não se se caiu mais algum aguaceiro sem ser este porque senão foi bastante bom


----------



## ferreirinha47 (2 Mar 2009 às 17:22)

kikofra disse:


> estava na escola e apercebi-me da granizada mas trovões não ouvi. tas em que zona da cidad?... ao que parece rendeu bastante  Total de Chuva
> 9,4 mm não se se caiu mais algum aguaceiro sem ser este porque senão foi bastante bom



ola kikofra tou na marquês de pombal, os trovões foram dois, nao sei ao certo quantidade que caiu, agora segundo as imagens de radar ta a cair bem é na zonal de pombal


----------



## vitamos (2 Mar 2009 às 17:32)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> agora segundo as imagens de radar ta a cair bem é na zonal de pombal



E é isso que consigo avistar daqui... formações bem negras nessa zona! Estará com certeza animado nessas bandas!

EDIT: Muitas descargas no litoral centro:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/rayos


----------



## ferreirinha47 (2 Mar 2009 às 17:36)

vitamos disse:


> E é isso que consigo avistar daqui... formações bem negras nessa zona! Estará com certeza animado nessas bandas!



será que não haverá menbros por esses lados para nos por a par da situação? aqui em leiria depois do aguaceiro das 15.00, pouco choveu mais, mas as formações para nordeste são mesmo impressionantes


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2009 às 17:42)

Hoje parece que não tenho sorte, talvez se forme alguma coisa por aqui perto


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Mar 2009 às 17:53)

Boa Tarde

Mas que dia de seca por aqui nem uma pinginha cai enfim..., sigo com 15.4ºC, céu nublado com abertas e a pressão é de 1014hPa.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 18.5ºC
T.Minima: 7.5ºC


----------



## meteo (2 Mar 2009 às 18:22)

Met disse:


> Dois trovões há pouco em Cascais!!!!!!!!



Estava a passar em Carcavelos e bem vi que em Cascais poderia estar haver festa..Nuvens muito escuras e até pensava que iam ser mais que 2 trovões!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 18:22)

Deixo aqui uma foto tirada agora da minha webcam virada a norte.







Dados actuais:

14ºC

45%Hr

1014hpa

Vento fraco de N


----------



## wysiwyg (2 Mar 2009 às 18:40)

Durante o forte aguaceiro das 15h30m, ía a caminho de Leiria, pelo que não tive oportunidade de fotografar a trovoada.

Às 17h30m, vinha eu de Leiria de volta à Marinha Grande, tive oportunidade de observar uns excelentes _mammatus_.
As minhas desculpas pela qualidade das fotos, mas foram tiradas com um telelé, dum carro em andamento! 



 

 



(as fotos são links para as imagens em tamanho original)


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 18:45)

Mesmo altamente essas fotos dos mammatus 

Aqui caiu um aguaceiro moderado já perto do fim da tarde mas nem deu para registar nada...máxima de  18,1ºC

Agora vou com 13,4ºC,73%HR e vento nulo...o céu está a ficar menos nublado e já não acredito em trovoadas hoje e não sendo hoje não será tão cedo


----------



## psm (2 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Boa noite, vou-me estrear neste novo fromato

No estoril neste momento céu com periodos de muito nublado, na Assafora tenho informação que caiu um violento aguaceiro com trovoada.


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

aqui por volta das 18:30h caiu um aguaceiro moderado, pena não ter havido trovoada. Depois mais logo ponho umas fotos que tirei ás nuvens


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

wysiwyg disse:


> Às 17h30m, vinha eu de Leiria de volta à Marinha Grande, tive oportunidade de observar uns excelentes _mammatus_.
> As minhas desculpas pela qualidade das fotos, mas foram tiradas com um telelé, dum carro em andamento!



Estão muito boas as fotos, belos mammatus 

Houve uma célula jeitosa nessa zona, boa reflectividade no radar. Já é um cheirinho convectivo dos próximos meses.


----------



## Dan (2 Mar 2009 às 19:28)

wysiwyg disse:


> Durante o forte aguaceiro das 15h30m, ía a caminho de Leiria, pelo que não tive oportunidade de fotografar a trovoada.
> 
> Às 17h30m, vinha eu de Leiria de volta à Marinha Grande, tive oportunidade de observar uns excelentes _mammatus_.
> As minhas desculpas pela qualidade das fotos, mas foram tiradas com um telelé, dum carro em andamento!



Bonitos mammatus


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

Belos Mammatus *wysiwyg* 
Bom registo

Sigo com:

12.5ºC

54%Hr

5Klm/h NE


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

*Aqui ficam algumas fotos destes dois dias de "alguma animação".*

Fotos tiradas ontem (01-03-2009) por voltas das 14h.









Fotos de há pouco, tiradas com o telemóvel:











Fotos tiradas com a máquina digital:


----------



## Loureso (2 Mar 2009 às 19:57)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2009*

Boa noite a todos


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2009 às 20:13)

Excelentes fotos pessoal!


Por cá, dia de céu muito nublado por Cumulus Congestus e Cirroestratus, mas sem qualquer precipitação...

A temperatura máxima foi de *15,3ºC*, pelas 15:15

Neste momento encontro-me com 11,0ºC
Humidade nos 78%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,0ºC/h


----------



## DRC (2 Mar 2009 às 20:32)

Céu nublado
Temperatura: 12,0ºC
Vento em geral fraco
Pressão atmosférica a subir.

(dia marcado por apenas um aguaceiro moderado)


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

Muito boas fotos pessoal


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2009 às 20:42)

Dados actuais:

13,1º
1016 mb
64% HR
6,5 km/h ENE

Céu pouco nublado.

Será que ainda podemos esperar alguma coisa desta noite? É que vejo tanta nebolusidade a deslocar-se de sul para norte e logo a seguir de oeste para este.... (a rodar)


----------



## GARFEL (2 Mar 2009 às 20:59)

boa noite a todos
posso vos dizer que aqui nos arredores de tomar (acho que na cidade não)
caíu ás 17.30 uma granizada diabólica
normalmente as celulas que descarregam granizo não são longas porem esta durou 17 MINUTOS e o espectaculo final só nao foi maior e deslumbrante em acumulação  porque caíu muita agua a acompanhar
fiquem bem


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 21:00)

Boas fotos *squidward*

Neste momento o AJRebelo ligou-me a informar que esta a dar trovoada em frente ao Cabo Espichel.


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Mar 2009 às 21:08)

ola boa noite

alguem me consegue por aqui o site para eu ver as previsoes sazonais da precipitação

ando à procura e nunca encontro


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 21:10)

O radar mostra alguns aguaceiros a chegar a Setúbal vindos de Este, vamos lá ver se se confirma daqui a pouco essa chuva  

12,3ºC
74%HR
1015hpa
vento fraco


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2009 às 21:25)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Boas fotos *squidward*
> 
> Neste momento o Ajrebelo ligou-me a informar que esta a dar trovoada em frente ao Cabo Espichel.



PASSA SEMPRE TUDO AO LADO!!!!  

Que azar que vai por aqui... Eu só queria ver uma trovoada...


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 21:40)

Lightning disse:


> PASSA SEMPRE TUDO AO LADO!!!!
> 
> Que azar que vai por aqui... Eu só queria ver uma trovoada...



Porque é que tenho sempre de concordar com o que dizes

Aqui também tudo passou ao lado a N,NO,O,SO,S,SE,E e NE.


----------



## Rog (2 Mar 2009 às 21:43)

wysiwyg disse:


> Durante o forte aguaceiro das 15h30m, ía a caminho de Leiria, pelo que não tive oportunidade de fotografar a trovoada.
> 
> Às 17h30m, vinha eu de Leiria de volta à Marinha Grande, tive oportunidade de observar uns excelentes _mammatus_.
> As minhas desculpas pela qualidade das fotos, mas foram tiradas com um telelé, dum carro em andamento!
> ...



A qualidade está boa, belas mammatus 
Boas fotos também squidward


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 21:44)

Cai agora uma aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Veterano (2 Mar 2009 às 21:45)

thunderboy disse:


> Porque é que tenho sempre de concordar com o que dizes
> 
> Aqui também tudo passou ao lado a N,NO,O,SO,S,SE,E e NE.



E estão-se vocês a queixar! Aqui no Norte está a passar tudo por baixo


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 21:45)

Pois *Lightning * também eu queria.
E pelos vistos não se vai passar mais nada, agora é ter esperança nos modelos das próximas saídas.


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2009 às 21:53)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Pois *Lightning * também eu queria.
> E pelos vistos não se vai passar mais nada, agora é ter esperança nos modelos das próximas saídas.



As imagens do sat24 indicam que está a aproximar-se algo vindo do interior (devido à minha localização é o que posso afirmar). 

Se não fôr desta, ainda tenho algumas (mas poucas) esperanças de que com a deslocação da nebolusidade toda em direcção ao mar possa ver alguma surpresa. 

Afinal, o verde que vemos nesta imagem abaixo não é só para enfeitar...   







E se espreitarem o resto dos modelos para as próximas 6 horas também não estão nada maus 

EDIT 21:56:
Fui à janela, olhei para este e de facto está lá a célula a movimentar-se na minha direcção, mas muito devaraginho  E está-se a levantar algum vento, gelado, vindo da mesma direcção da célula, que por vezes sopra com rajadas (fracas a moderadas).

Estarei a sonhar ou isto realmente vai animar?

Até rimou  

EDIT 22:02:
Está cada vez mais perto, vem mesmo direitinha a mim


----------



## João Ferreira (2 Mar 2009 às 21:54)

Olá sigo agora com 10.9ºC


----------



## kikofra (2 Mar 2009 às 22:03)

aquelas nuvens que se veem a aparecer no sat24 a norte da galiza trazem ar frio com elas?


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 22:12)

Veterano disse:


> E estão-se vocês a queixar! Aqui no Norte está a passar tudo por baixo



Estou-me a queixar porque hoje nem aguaceiros fracos. Esses apenas ontem caíram!!

O meu primo é que teve sorte, foi dar uma volta com o meu tio ao Norte e a caminho para cá apanhou essa instabilidade para os lados de Leiria. Ele disse que caia muito granizo que acumulava na estrada e com trovões à mistura com raios bem definidos. A temperatura chegou a descer aos 5ºC, ele tirou uma foto ao vidro do carro e parecia sleet!

Belas fotos especialmente as dos mammatus


----------



## meteo (2 Mar 2009 às 22:13)

Até agora nada de trovoadas,nem chuva quase..que fraquinho


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 22:23)

Posso me juntar aos revoltados porque aqui também nada de trovoada nem o cheiro delas e hoje apenas um aguaceiro muito rápido que nem acumulou 1mm...


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2009 às 22:26)

Céu pouco nublado e temperatura nos *10,4ºC*

Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,2ºC/h


----------



## Teles (2 Mar 2009 às 22:28)

Por aqui o dia foi nublado com algumas abertas,vento fraco  e a chuva rendeu por aqui 1mm


----------



## mauro miranda (2 Mar 2009 às 22:51)

ninguem sabe o site para ver as previsoes sazonais da precipitação?


----------



## Lightning (2 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Célula à vista! Célula à vista!  

Sem qualquer animação (AINDA )


----------



## ajrebelo (2 Mar 2009 às 22:57)

boas

O detector estava para aqui a apitar o Saul a buzinar ao meus ouvidos está a bombar, está a bombar a sul do cabo Espichel, lá está, foi mais um bom motivo para ir fazer mais uns km na minha maquina nova, preparada agora para o tempo mais extremo.  

Bem mas o que interessa é que fui ver um clarões para tirar as dores, lá vi a sul do Espichel, alguns bons clarões e 3 raios bem definidos  a bater no mar. 

abraços


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

vai pingando mas nem molha o chão... 11,8ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 23:14)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> O detector estava para aqui a apitar o Saul a buzinar ao meus ouvidos está a bombar, está a bombar a sul do cabo Espichel, lá está, foi mais um bom motivo para ir fazer mais uns km na minha maquina nova, preparada agora para o tempo mais extremo.
> 
> ...



Que máquina é essa??   só falta a estação meteorologica em cima do carro e uns autocolantes e parecemos os gajos dos estates


----------



## Brigantia (2 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> O detector estava para aqui a apitar o Saul a buzinar ao meus ouvidos está a bombar, está a bombar a sul do cabo Espichel, lá está, foi mais um bom motivo para ir fazer mais uns km na minha maquina nova, preparada agora para o tempo mais extremo.
> 
> ...





Venham daí essas fotos


----------



## GARFEL (2 Mar 2009 às 23:21)

ola
entao thunderboy
eu do meu serviço avisto parte de serra daire
e quando aqui caia uma fabulosa granizada
lá pra esses lados tava muito muito carregado tb
não granizou aí ?????????????????????????


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Mar 2009 às 23:24)

Extremos do dia:
10ºC
16.2ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos hoje:

min:10,1ºc
Máx.:18,1ºC

Rajada máxima.28,5km/h

Precipitação: 0,5mm a olho


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cirroestratus, Cumulus, e Cumulus Congestus, sendo que ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos, tendo acumulado 1,1mm de precipitação._

---

Neste momento tenho 9,8ºC, embora já tenha tido 9,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2009 às 23:48)

Por cá, mínima de 9.0ºC e máxima de 14.3ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (2 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: 16.9ºC
T. Mínima: 10.9ºC
Rajada máxima: 16.9Km/h


----------



## thunderboy (2 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

GARFEL disse:


> ola
> entao thunderboy
> eu do meu serviço avisto parte de serra daire
> e quando aqui caia uma fabulosa granizada
> ...


Nada porque eu vivo no sopé da serra, não propriamente lá em cima
Aqui andei o dia todo a ver navios
Enfim...


----------



## Lousano (3 Mar 2009 às 01:18)

Com uma mínima de 4,7º e uma máxima de 15,2º o resultado foi de uma média de temperatura diária inferior a 10º, algo que já não se via há vários dias.

Neste momento 4,3º e nevoeiro.


----------



## Lousano (3 Mar 2009 às 01:39)

Curiosa a diferença de precipitação que existe onde me encontro e a estação do IM (valores da imagem) que dista apenas 5 km.






Por aqui apenas dois aguaceiros fracos que não devem ter dado para contabilizar precipitação.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2009 às 01:50)

*Extremos de ontem aqui em Odivelas:*

Tmin: 8,2ºC
Tmáx: 15,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,6mm - Aguaceiros fracos durante a noite.

Por agora muitas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado de NE e 10,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2009 às 07:32)

Ora Muito Bons Dias!

Noite de céu, alternando entre pouco nublado e muito nublado, mas sem precipitação!

Neste momento, o Sol ainda não brilha, não porque ainda não tenha nascido, mas porque toda esta neblusidade a Este, o impede! 






A temperatura mínima foi de *8,5ºC*, e neste momento estou com 8,6ºC

Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos 0,0ºC/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Mar 2009 às 09:05)

Bom Dia

Por aqui durante a madrugada de hoje choveu, não foi muito mas deu para molhar a estrada, a Minima de hoje foi de 10.1ºC, neste momento estâo 10.7ºC, o céu está nublado e a pressão é de 1014hPa.


----------



## vitamos (3 Mar 2009 às 09:16)

Bom dia!

Céu totalmente limpo em Coimbra. Vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Por aqui, sigo com céu nublado por nuvens altas, e alguma neblina...
Temperatura nos 11.4ºC, após uma mínima de 10.5ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## Vince (3 Mar 2009 às 10:25)

mauro miranda disse:


> ninguem sabe o site para ver as previsoes sazonais da precipitação?



Short-Term Climate Outlooks (Curto prazo)
http://wxmaps.org/pix/clim.html

CFS Forecast of Seasonal Climate Anomalies (Longo prazo)
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

Por aqui sigo com céu limpo, 15.1ºC
35% HR
1014hpa
Vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2009 às 12:08)

O céu limpou por aqui...
A temperatura está nos 15.6ºC, e o vento vai-se fazendo sentir com alguma intensidade...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2009 às 12:27)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *9,8 ºC* numa noite de céu bastante nublado.

A manhã começou com algumas abertas e bastante agradável.

Neste momento, o sol brilha e já se sente bastante calor, com uma temperatura de *16,3 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 12:40)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 9,6ºC...
A madrugada rendeu 1,0mm...

Agora sol com um céu pouco nublado e temperatura de 13,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2009 às 12:45)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo e vento moderado, com tendência a intensificar-se.

Durante a noite a mínima foi de 8,6ºC
Por agora vou com 14,7ºC.

Zero de precipitação.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 12:48)

14,5ºC
52%HR
1016hpa
21,9km/h N
raj. max. 32,3km/h N
Ponto de orvalho:4,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2009 às 13:19)

Após a temperatura ter subido aos *17,7 ºC*, o vento tornou-se moderado e esta desceu para os *17,5 ºC*, onde permanece estancada.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2009 às 13:24)

Por aqui estava bem lançado, já ia com 14.7ºC, mas levantou-se vento e caiu para os 14.0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2009 às 13:35)

A minha temperatura continua a cair das escadas abaixo graças há nortada  estou com 13.5ºC, rajada máxima de 45.1 km/h.


----------



## granizus (3 Mar 2009 às 13:36)

Aqui no centro de Lisboa (M. Pombal) tudo calmo, céu azum e 15,5º.

Até chateia...


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2009 às 13:37)

O céu, que há pouco estava limpo, começa a ficar nublado, com formações nebulosas a surgirem de NO...
A temperatura já esteve nos 17ºC, estando agora nos 16.3ºC...


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 13:42)

Boas 

Fui agora ver a imagem de satélite do IM (já é uma tradição fazer isso todos os dias  ) quando me deparei com uma G-R-A-N-D-E massa nebulosa a dirigir-se na nossa direcção (pelos vistos ).

Fiquei    fui completamente apanhado de surpresa, pois pensei que ia ver apenas a nebolusidade da depressão de anteontem/ontem. Tal foi o meu espanto quando seleccionei a vista "Oceano Atlântico - Infravermelho" e vi esse grande monstro a vir para cá 

Cá esperamos por ele


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2009 às 13:46)

Lightning disse:


> Boas
> 
> Fui agora ver a imagem de satélite do IM (já é uma tradição fazer isso todos os dias  ) quando me deparei com uma G-R-A-N-D-E massa nebulosa a dirigir-se na nossa direcção (pelos vistos ).



Aquilo é mais vento e nuvens altas que outra coisa...13.3ºC, vento forte 48.6 km/h


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aquilo é mais vento e nuvens altas que outra coisa...13.3ºC



Nestes dias de crise meteorológica até o vento é uma mais valia...


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 13:53)

15,2ºC
48%HR
1016hpa
24,5km/H W
Raj Máx.: 36,4km/h NE


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2009 às 13:55)

Ora muito boas tardes!

O dia está agradável... Céu muito nublado por Cumulus, e vento moderado a forte, estando nos 41,9 km/h neste momento, e com um máximo de *44,4 km/h*

Temperatura nos 12,8ºC, após uma máxima de *14,8ºC*

Humidade nos 62%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de *-1,8ºC/h*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

A nortada a chegar

De 17.1ºC num espaço de meia hora desceu para os 15.0ºC, acompanhado com uma rajada de 24.8Km/h


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> A nortada a chegar



É tão bom ler isso... 

Rajada máxima até agora de 36,6 km/h. Direcção da rajada: NNE.


----------



## mauro miranda (3 Mar 2009 às 15:10)

obrigado Vince, muito agradecido


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2009 às 15:38)

Após um periodo de céu pouco nublado, eis que os Cumulus voltam!

A temperatura encontra-se estável nos 13,7ºC
Humidade a 55%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de NO (315º), com um máximo de *48,3 km/h* pelas 13:57
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Mar 2009 às 15:56)

Boas pessoal

Uns dias sem vir a casa e como ela muda

Por cá céu limpo e 17.3ºC
A mínima foi de 7.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 17:13)

O céu começa a ficar um pouco nublado por nuvens altas a Norte. 

Ja não falta muito para a frente cá chegar, esta noite já vai haver animação. 

Dados actuais:

14,5º
1015 mb
49% HR
16,5 km/h NE


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mar 2009 às 17:24)

Boas tardes
Acabei agora de registar uma rajada de 55.4km/h


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 17:27)

Boas
A máxima foi de apenas 15,9ºC...e a rajada máxima até agora foi de 46,4km/h N

Agora sigo com 13,4ºC, 49%HR, 1014hpa e vento moderado com rajadas


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mar 2009 às 17:32)

Lightning disse:


> O céu começa a ficar um pouco nublado por nuvens altas a Norte.
> 
> Ja não falta muito para a frente cá chegar, esta noite já vai haver animação.
> 
> ...



Animação em forma de?


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 17:45)

thunderboy disse:


> Animação em forma de?



Vento e chuva... Sim, porque não espero muito mais para além disso...


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mar 2009 às 17:49)

Lightning disse:


> Vento e chuva... Sim, porque não espero muito mais para além disso...



Vá lá que seja sob a forma de vento moderado e chuvisco e já vamos com sorte.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 17:57)

Está a ficar frio  12,7ºC mas que com o ventinho que está


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mar 2009 às 18:00)

O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas que se deslocam bastante rápido como já não vinha há muito tempo.A temperatura vai descendo assim como a velocidade do vento, como era de esperar para esta zona.

11.7ºC
HR:58%


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2009 às 18:27)

Ai que agradável que está lá fora!! 10,7ºC e vento a roçar os 40 km/h frequentemente!

Humidade nos 67%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC
Variação de temperatura nos -1,2ºC/h


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 18:28)

A máxima ficou-se pelos 17.1ºC com rajada máxima até agora de 33.8Km/h.

Neste momento sigo com:

11.6ºC

41%Hr

1014hpa

21.2Km/h NNE


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Vai aumentando o frio sigo com 10,8ºC e vento moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2009 às 19:34)

Bom início de noite.

Hoje foi um dia em que houve um pouco de tudo; uma manhã fresca/agradável, um início de tarde quente e um fim já fresco, com bastante vento.

Por volta das 12h ia morrendo carbonizado na rua, tal era o calor, mas logo pelas 14h o vento tornou-se moderado a forte e a temperatura desceu a pique, para níveis mais agradáveis e próprios da época em que nos encontramos.

Agora, o vento continua a soprar forte e a temperatura ronda os 11 ºC.


----------



## psm (3 Mar 2009 às 19:41)

Boa noite, depois de chegar da Assafora onde havia muito vento de norte, com nuvens altas cirrus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Mar 2009 às 19:41)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.0ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW, o céu está com algumas nuvens altas e a pressão é de 1013hPa.

Extremos De Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.6ºC
T.Minima: 10.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

O vento está todo contido naquela bolsa a norte da Galiza, mas tal bolsa só vai "estoirar" amanhã há tarde, e depois vamos ter muito vento


----------



## Lousano (3 Mar 2009 às 20:10)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 14,7º
H 88%

Min
T 3,3º
H 63%

Neste momento 9,5º, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco/moderado

Ao contrário de aí por baixo, hoje por aqui foi um dia desagradavelmente frio.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

A temperatura está agora completamente estagnada nos *11,0ºC*, e o céu apresenta bastante neblusidade!

Humidade nos 73%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 31,7 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,4ºC


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 20:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> O vento está todo contido naquela bolsa a norte da Galiza, mas tal bolsa só vai "estoirar" amanhã há tarde, e depois vamos ter muito vento



O que queres dizer com "muito vento"?  

Já tive uma rajada de 40 km/h há bocado.

Dados actuais:

12,2º
65% HR
1013 mb
NNE 13,0 km/h

O vento está a aumentar lentamente. O céu está muito nublado por nuvens muito altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2009 às 20:18)

Lightning disse:


> O que queres dizer com "muito vento"?
> 
> Já tive uma rajada de 40 km/h há bocado.



Cerca de 60/70 km/h de rajadas...mas o IM já lançou os alertas para amanhã podes ir ver


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Cerca de 60/70 km/h de rajadas...mas o IM já lançou os alertas para amanhã podes ir ver



Eu sei, já coloquei o post no tópico dom seguimento dos modelos. 

Só isso? Não chega aos 100?


----------



## squidward (3 Mar 2009 às 20:37)

Há pouco fizeram umas belas rajadas de vento


----------



## Loureso (3 Mar 2009 às 20:49)

Dados gentilmente cedidos por Daniel Vilão

Olá boa noite
Este vento é só um exemplo de que o vislumbre da Primavera em que nos encontramos, também nos presenteia com algum frio, tal como o que sinto agora!


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Mar 2009 às 21:00)

Olá 
Hoje registei uma mínima de 9.1ºC e uma máxima de 14.6ºC.
De assinalar o vento frio  e forte

Sigo com 10.3ºC.
Pressão nos 1016.4 hpa.


----------



## Lousano (3 Mar 2009 às 21:11)

Nas zonas altas já se verifica algum vento, mas nada de especial, como se pode comprovar pelo valor preduzido pelas éolicas:






Fonte: REN


----------



## Loureso (3 Mar 2009 às 21:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Por volta das 12h ia morrendo carbonizado na rua, tal era o calor, mas logo pelas 14h o vento tornou-se moderado a forte e a temperatura desceu a pique, para níveis mais agradáveis e próprios da época em que nos encontramos.



Carbonizado??!!
Então amigo, estava assim tanto calor?


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 21:22)

Começa finalmente a chegar a primeira nebolusidade média/baixa.


----------



## DRC (3 Mar 2009 às 21:50)

Dia de céu limpo, por vezes pouco nublado.
A partir do meio da tarde começou 
a soprar um vento forte no Forte da Casa (onde me encontrava)

Agora, está entrar nebulosidade vinda de Norte e a temperatura
tem vindo a descer ligeiramente.
Actualmente 11,2ºC.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 21:58)

Céu nublado, temperatura estagnada nos 11.3ºC com vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2009 às 22:13)

Loureso disse:


> Carbonizado??!!
> Então amigo, estava assim tanto calor?



Sim, ao descer da Portela para Moscavide (2 km) notou-se bem a diferença na temperatura; estava muito mais calor em Moscavide e chegou a ser bastante intenso por volta das 12h.


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 22:14)

A temperatura começou a suvir devido à nebolusidade.

Vento fraco, 2,2 km/h vindos de Norte. Tudo muito calminho... Até ver...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *9,8 ºC*
Tx: *17,7 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Mar 2009 às 22:29)

boas

já esta a entrar algumas nuvens  de Noroeste, vento NNO fraco, 10.4ºc.

abraços


----------



## thunderboy (3 Mar 2009 às 22:30)

O que é que vem, a seguir a esta nebulosidade que está a atravessar Portugal?
Os aguaceiros?


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

Por aqui sigo com 11,7ºC, 69%HR e vento moderado... A chuva chega durante a manha e é quando vai se notar mais depois pouca vai cair por estas bandas e quinta e sexta a mesma coisa...o vento aumenta amanha a partir da manha com rajadas entre os 60 e os 70km/h durante o dia e madrugada de quinta


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

Extremos do dia:

10.5ºC
17.4ºC

De momento, céu muito nublado, vento moderado, 1017hpa, e 11.8ºC
Até amanhã!


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 22:58)

miguel disse:


> A chuva chega durante a manha e é quando vai se notar mais depois pouca vai cair por estas bandas e quinta e sexta a mesma coisa...o vento aumenta amanha a partir da manha com rajadas entre os 60 e os 70km/h durante o dia e madrugada de quinta



Esperava mais vento... Aí à volta de uns 80 km/h... 

Chuva essa vai ser mais escassa do que parece, pelos vistos...



mr. phillip disse:


> De momento, céu muito nublado, vento moderado, 1017hpa, e 11.8ºC



Aqui o vento enfraqueceu agora. Mas no céu nota-se uma "barra" de nuvens de todas as altitudes... Ameaçadora e a dirigir-se para cá


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 23:08)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:9,6ºC
Máxima:15,9ºC

Rajada máxima: 46,4km/h N

Precipitação total:1,0mm


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2009 às 23:09)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu, alternando entre o pouco nublado e o muito nublado, por Cumulus, e Cirroestratus, tendo a neblusidade mais alta vindo a aumentar ao longo da tarde, e agora, da noite. O vento soprou fraco a moderado, maioritáriamente de Norte._

---

Neste momento tenho 11,7ºC


----------



## Lightning (3 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Gilmet disse:


> O vento soprou fraco a moderado, maioritáriamente



Maioritariamente 

Todas as palavras que acabam em -mente não levam quaisquer assentos.

Peço desculpa pelo Off-Topic mas penso que esta informação é sempre útil.


----------



## Teles (3 Mar 2009 às 23:15)

Boa noite por aqui começou a morrinhar, vento nulo e uma temperatura de 9.2


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

Dados actuais: 

11.7ºC

72%Hr

1016hpa

8.6Km/h N


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2009 às 23:27)

Actual:
11,8ºc

71%HR

1015hpa

15,3km/h N
Max ultima hora:41,3km/h E

Dew point:6,7ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (3 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: 17.1ºC
T. Mínima:  9.7ºC
Rajada Máxima: 36.7Km/h


----------



## Minho (4 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

thunderboy disse:


> O que é que vem, a seguir a esta nebulosidade que está a atravessar Portugal?
> Os aguaceiros?




Sim, depois da nebulosidade mais compacta, chega o sector frio da frente e com ela os aguaceiros e a descida de temperatura


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2009 às 07:23)

Bons Dias! Peço desculpa pela _gaffe_!


A noite foi de céu encoberto, e chuva fraca a moderada, sendo que tenho *1,1mm* acumulados!

A temperatura manteve-se estável, alternado entre os 11ºC e os 12ºC, estando neste momento nos 12ºC

Humidade nos 91%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 30,2 km/h de NO (315º), com um máximo de *48,3 km/h*, pelas 6:43


----------



## thunderboy (4 Mar 2009 às 08:05)

Bom dia
A noite rendeu 2.9mm. Agora estão 12.3ºC e a mínima foi de 10.4ºC às 4:50h.
O vento é fraco a moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 10.7ºC
Neste momento estão 12.9ºC, o céu está encoberto e chuvisca, a pressão é de 1009.9hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2009 às 09:08)

Neste momento Já não chuvisca mas sim  chuva fraca


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

A noite foi de chuva fraca, mas de vento forte e constante.

Agora, céu encoberto, alguns chuviscos e vento moderado.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
Hoje amanheceu chuvoso e ameno...
Sigo com chuviscos/chuva fraca, temperatura nos 13.7ºC, sendo que a mínima não caiu além dos 11.5ºC. O vento sopra moderado.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1017hpa.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mar 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca/moderada, vento fraco e 9,4º


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma noite de chuva, a manhã traz céu encoberto e períodos de chuva fraca, por vezes moderada. Vento moderado

Pressão em 1008hpa.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Mar 2009 às 09:50)

Bom dia 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO
Devo estar com um problema no pluviometro ou no programa WD pois estou neste momento na Alta de lisboa e chove bastante mas na minha zona na Ajuda o WD nao marca  precipitação deve ser mesmo do Software pois quando sai de casa por volta das 6:30 a base da estaçao marcava 1.5mm e agora estou a receber os dados atravez de FTP e nao da precipitaçao 
ou entao nao chove mesmo naquela zona o que eu duvido 




Neste momento na Alta de Lisboa o vento sopra forte com rajadas de 45km/h
 a temp e de 11.6ºc pressao 1007.4 altitude de 130 metros chove moderadamente
estes dados sao reteriados de aperelhos portatis


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 09:50)

Por aqui alguma chuva durante a noite que rendeu 1 mm, neste momento novo aguaceiro que já passou, e que agora tá a dar lugar ao sol.

Estou com 12.1ºC, tive uma rajada máxima até agora de 72.4 km/h, está um ambiente agradável lá fora


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Mar 2009 às 10:04)

Bom dia

A chuva que caiu durante a noite rendeu 3.4mm, com temperatura mínima nos 10.6ºC(4:53). O vento que se fez sentir durante a noite só obtive rajada maxima ás 7:06 de 34.5Km/h. 
Neste momento céu encoberto mas o sol a querer romper as nuvens.

Sigo com:

13.1ºC

78%Hr

1011hpa

Vento fraco a moderado NW


----------



## mocha (4 Mar 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia neste momento ceu muito nublado com abertas, vento com rajadas fortes, sigo com 14ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 10:14)

Até agora vou nos 81.0 km/h


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Mar 2009 às 10:18)

Boa rajada *Mário Barros*
Manda la vir um bocado de vento para aqui, porque aqui anda muito fraco


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 10:26)

Bons dias 

A noite rendeu 2,3 mm por aqui.

Agora de manhã também choveu mas não deu para contar. O vento está a começar a acordar, há bocado tive uma rajada de 43 km/h NNO.

Dados actuais:

14,9º
1012 mb
72% HR
Vento nos 12,2 km/h, NO

Altura das nuvens: 650 metros.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2009 às 12:14)

O vento sopra forte, com rajadas a superarem os 50 km/h constantemente!! A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de *57,1 km/h*

Temperatura nos 14,3ºC
Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento nos 50,4 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,9ºC/h


Aproxima-se mais um aguaceiro, e já caem algumas pingas!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2009 às 12:29)

Por aqui neste momento estão 14.6ºC, céu nublado, o vento sopra por vezes forte de NW e a pressão é de 1009.1hPa.


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2009 às 12:30)

Vai chovendo por aqui, em alguns momentos chega a cair forte!


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 12:30)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 11,0ºC...
A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de *71,1km/h NW*
A precipitação acumulada é de 1,1mm

Neste momento brilha o sol e a temperatura é de 15,4ºC com vento moderado a forte com rajadas...


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2009 às 12:32)

Vento, vento e mais vento!
Com boas rajadas por aqui.

A temperatura está nos 13,6ºC.

Temperatura mínima: 10,1ºC.
Precipitação acumulada: 2,8mm


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 12:33)

Céu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas.

14,7 graus e vento nos 28,1 km/h de NNO.

Vem aí uma massa nebulosa vinda de Noroeste que poderá trazer mais precipitação para as próximas horas.


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2009 às 12:34)

Tudo muito mais calmo agora, mas foi uma boa rega na última meia hora!


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

Vento moderado com rajadas, aguaceiros fracos, tem sido assim a manhã...
Temperatura nos 14.8ºC, pressão nos 1012hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 13:07)

Por aqui está a cair um aguaceiro fraco, aliado a vento forte  estou com 12.7ºC e rajadas na ordem dos 50/60 km/h.


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 13:22)

Chuva e vento com rajadas agora.

A chuva é pouca, mas dá para molhar bem. 32,0 km/h de Noroeste.


----------



## ct5iul (4 Mar 2009 às 13:42)

Boa tarde 
Lisboa-Ajuda-Monsanto
Possível avaria no pluviometro ou no software so quando chegar a casa e que posso ver o que se passa




NESTE MOMENTO ESTOU NA ZONA DA ALTA DE LISBOA ALTITUDE 130 METROS REGISTEI COM ANEMOMETRO DE MÃO UMA RAJADA DE 68.7KM/H A MEDIA DO VENTO RONDA OS 23KM/H


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 13:54)

Nova rajada de 46,8 km/h. Nada de jeito mas pronto, já dá para matar saudades 

Temperatura nos 13,5 graus (actualmente é a mínima do dia ).


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 14:15)

Continua o vendaval até com tendência a aumentar para o fim do dia  rajada máxima *71,1km/h NW* e na ultima hora *68,7km/h W*...a média máxima é de *49,1km/h*...

Temperatura actual de 14,1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

O vento continua a soprar moderado a forte, mas ainda não ultrapassei os 57,1 km/h de rajada máxima...

Neste momento tenho 42,7 km/h, e temperatura nos 13,2ºC
Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 14:20)

Por aqui neste momento está algum vento, que está a puxar um aguaceiro tive há pouco 90.7 km/h.


----------



## iceworld (4 Mar 2009 às 14:35)

Por agora não chove. Temp. nos 10º. Vento moderado


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Mar 2009 às 14:46)

Por aqui o vento anda por media 16Km/h com a rajada máxima registada de 36.7Km/h.
As zonas mais para Oeste estão a ter muito mais vento do que para aqui, espero que inicio de madrugada quando chegar a melhor parte que traga umas boas rajadas de vento para este lado.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 14:48)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> Por aqui o vento anda por media 16Km/h com a rajada máxima registada de 36.7Km/h.
> As zonas mais para Oeste estão a ter muito mais vento do que para aqui, espero que inicio de madrugada quando chegar a melhor parte que traga umas boas rajadas de vento para este lado.



Se apanhares o comboio no Rossios até Queluz nem imaginas o festim que aqui apanhas 

Estou com 12.6ºC, vento forte que de vez em quando parece que até faz abanar o prédio   o céu  está muito nublado, tou ansioso para sair há rua e ver a cara de felicidade das pessoas  e contar o numero de baixas por parte dos chapéus de chuva.


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2009 às 14:58)

Chove moderado nesta altura!


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2009 às 15:18)

Vento forte a muito forte agora!
Vai chovendo com alguma intensidade...Ou não... Acabou de parar de chover...
13.5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2009 às 15:34)

aqui apenas 0,8 mm de precipitação mas o vento continua forte na média dos 40km/h com rajada máxima de 67,6 km/h


----------



## kikofra (4 Mar 2009 às 15:42)

Total de Chuva
7 mm


----------



## kikofra (4 Mar 2009 às 15:46)

começa a cair outro aguaceiro


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 15:53)

Saul Monteiro disse:


> espero que inicio de madrugada quando chegar a melhor parte que traga umas boas rajadas de vento para este lado.



A melhor parte? 

Vai haver ainda mais vento nesta madrugada? 

É que há momentos tive um pico de vento aqui na zona, à mistura com alguma chuva, tal como o Mr. Phillip referiu, e atingi os 51,8 km/h  (isto para mim é uma festa pois eu nunca tinha passado dos 50 desde que tenho uma estação meteorológica. Já com a WS1600 nunca passei dos 30  por isso vejam a festa que vou fazer se chegar aos 70 ou 80  )


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mar 2009 às 16:43)

Olá 
Hoje resgistei uma mínima de 10.4ºC e uma máxima de 15.1ºC

Sigo com 12.1ºC e céu pouco nublado.
Durante a manhã esteve a chover.
O vento está muito forte!


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 16:45)

A máxima por aqui ficou nos 16,1ºC...

A rajada máxima continua nos 71,1km/h 

Agora vou com 13,6ºC, 64%HR, 1011hpa e vento moderado a forte...rajada máxima na ultima hora de 51,7km/h...


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2009 às 17:00)

Caiu um forte aguaceiro...
O vento mantém-se moderado a forte, com rajadas.
Temperatura nos 13.1ºC, após uma máxima de 16.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 17:03)

Cai um aguaceiro moderado por aqui agora e a temperatura cai para os 13,4ºc o vento continua moderado a forte...

Ps. Já parou de chover


----------



## Lousano (4 Mar 2009 às 17:17)

Neste momento 10,5º, céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Desde as 10H00 que não há precipitação.


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mar 2009 às 17:51)

Sigo com 11.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 17:54)

Sigo com 12,9 graus agora em regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados com intervalos de 5 minutos. 

Vento moderado com rajadas. Isto provoca cá um windchill...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Mar 2009 às 18:05)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.1ºC, o vento sopra por vezes forte de NW e o céu está nublado mas não chove.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 16.1ºC
T.Minima: 10.7ºC


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (4 Mar 2009 às 18:23)

Boas tardes 

Aqui foi um dia cheio de morrinha ..xD

Temp minima 10.2 ºC 
Tempo max 13.2 ºC
Temp actual 10.6 ºC
Pressão atmosferica 1008.7 hpa 
Humidade Relativa 88 % 

Vento de Nordoeste 
Rajada 74 Km\h
Vento médio maximo 51.4 Km\h
Vento actual 26.5 Km\h
Precipitação diaria 2.8 mm 

Até logo meteoloucos


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 18:46)

Por aqui rajada máxima de 95.0 km/h 

Neste momento vento forte, com um fraco aguaceiro há mistura, estou com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (4 Mar 2009 às 18:54)

Depois de um aguaceiro e temp. vai descendo bem, encontrado-se já nos 8,0º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2009 às 19:20)

Estou com *12,3 ºC*, chuviscos e vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Teles (4 Mar 2009 às 19:26)

Boas, por aqui os aguaceiros que vão caindo acumularam até ao momento 6mm, vento forte a muito forte.
A temperatura maxima atingiu os 12.6,neste momento estão 10.7 graus e vento moderado e que aumenta a sensação de frio


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2009 às 19:28)

Neste momento tenho 11ºC, e há pouco caiu mais um aguaceiro fraco!

Humidade nos 81%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 22,7 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,3ºC


----------



## Brigantia (4 Mar 2009 às 19:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui rajada máxima de 95.0 km/h



Isso por Queluz esteve complicado...não houve estragos?!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 19:32)

Brigantia disse:


> Isso por Queluz esteve complicado...não houve estragos?!



A cidade de Lisboa em questão nem tanto, mas sim a região de Sintra


----------



## Lightning (4 Mar 2009 às 19:40)

Dados actuais:

12,8º
1013 mb
76% HR
Vento fraco

Céu muito nublado


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Mar 2009 às 20:22)

Por aqui tudo calmo, céu nublado

12.1ºC

66%Hr

1012hpa

Vento fraco NNW


----------



## stormy (4 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

vento moderado, aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes e 12.0Cº neste momento.
belas rajadas na zona W da capital aqui houve bastante vento tambem e há trancos pequenos e folhas de arvores no chao e nas zonas da obra do metro ( zona do club tap ) há alguns detritos que o vento espalhou mas nada de comparavel á depressao erica.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:11,0ºC
Máxima:16,1ºC

Rajada máxima: 71,1km/h NW

Precipitação total: 1,1mm


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Mar 2009 às 21:38)

O tempo acalmou por aqui...
Céu muito nublado, vento moderado.
Temperatura nos 12.7ºC

Extremos do dia:
11.5ºC
16.2ºC


----------



## DRC (4 Mar 2009 às 21:50)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, concelho de Vila Franca de Xira
Temperatura nos 12,3ºC
Vento fraco de Norte/Noroeste
Céu muito nublado e por vezes ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos


----------



## Profetaa (4 Mar 2009 às 21:54)

Boas noites...
Por ca choveu bem de manha ,mas agora ha algum tempo que nao cai nada...


----------



## thunderboy (4 Mar 2009 às 22:09)

Boas noites
Até que enfim que chego a casa.
O vento foi forte desde a manhã ao fim da tarde tendo atingido um máximo de 63.3km/h. As rajadas essas atingiram um máximo de 91.0km/h.

E agora venham-me dizer se o distrito de Santarém não merecia um alerta pelo menos amarelo


----------



## João Ferreira (4 Mar 2009 às 22:12)

Boa noite

Sigo com 11.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2009 às 22:24)

Estou com uns «quentes» *13,1 ºC*, com a temperatura a subir progressivamente com o recente aumento do vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2009 às 22:26)

thunderboy disse:


> As rajadas essas atingiram um máximo de 91.0km/h.



Excelente registo ! 

Já não és o único contemplado na casa dos 90 km/h, o *Mário* registou *95,0 km/h*.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

Após ter chegado a temperatura aos 11.6ºC num espaço de uma hora aumentou para 12.8ºC.

65%Hr

1012hpa

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns)


*Humidade Mínima:* 72% _(11:51)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1010 hPa _(14:14)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1017 hPa _(00:00)_

*Vento Máximo:* 57,5 km/h de O [270º] _(14:18)_

*Precipitação:* 1,1mm


_Dia de céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus, tendo sido registados bastantes aguaceiros fracos a moderados. O vento soprou forte, resultando em caixotes do lixo virados em alguns ramos no chão._ 

---

Neste momento o vento sopra forte de novo, nos 48,3 km/h


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 23:15)

Vou agora com 13,9ºC no terraço e 12,0ºC cá em baixo  o vento sopra por vezes com rajadas fortes na casa dos 40km/h


----------



## kikofra (4 Mar 2009 às 23:15)

O Sol nasceu às 07:03 e pôs-se às 18:30. A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 11,2ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 13,4ºC às 1:02 PM e a mínima foi de 9,5ºC às 6:26 PM. A humidade atingiu o máximo às 4:04 AM com 98% e a mínima às 12:45 PM com 71%. A temperatura aparente é de 9,2ºC devido ao valores da humidade e velocidade do vento. A rajada de vento mais forte sentida hoje foi de 48,5m/s às 9:16 AM. Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou -1mb e nas últimas 24 horas variou -7mb o que pode levar a uma alteração do estado actual. Choveu um total de 9mm

penso que nao seja m/s mas sim km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2009 às 23:17)

Por cá, o dia rendeu 1 mm a mínima foi de 10.8ºC e a máxima de 13.7ºC a rajada máxima foi de 95.0 km/h 

Neste momento estou com 12.3ºC e o vento está a intenseficar-se, vamos lá ver no que isto dá, amanhã espero mais de 100 km/h


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

Vai caindo neste momento uma chuva fraca  
14,0ºC


----------



## cactus (4 Mar 2009 às 23:37)

boas, vou 13.1 ºc depois e um fraco aguaceiro.


----------



## AnDré (4 Mar 2009 às 23:49)

Por aqui o dia foi igualmente de muito vento.
*
Os extremos foram:*
Tmin: 9,9ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC
Precipitação: 3,1mm

Por agora vento forte 11,8ºC e vão caindo alguns chuviscoso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Mar 2009 às 23:50)

Por aqui, rajadas sempre pelos 40 km/h, ultrapassando essa marca não raras vezes.
Acabei de registar várias rajadas sucessivas entre os *40,2 km/h* e os *46,8 km/h*.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (4 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

Extremos de hoje:

T.Maxima: 14.4ºC (11:59)
T.Minima: 10.6ºC (4:59)

Rajada Máxima: 36.7Km/h (11:15)

Precipitação total: 3.5mm


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

boas dia marcado pelo vento. Falar nisso desde há 2 horas que tem vindo a ficar mais forte com rajadas a rondar os 45 a 55 kmh. A temperatura é de 12.7c e humidade 83%. Os Extremos do dia ficaram registados; destaque para a precipitação com 3.1 mm.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 00:05)

Temperatura a subir...14,5ºC e humidade de 76% o vento continua com rajadas na casa dos 40km/h mas tendo momentos de acalmia como agora...rajada máxima desde as 00h de 44,7km/h de NW


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2009 às 00:06)

O vento vai fortificando e a temperatura aumentando, neste momento 9,5º


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 00:19)

Nova rajada máxima 50,8km/h WSW  14,5ºC, 75%HR, 1011hpa


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2009 às 00:26)

O vento está a começar a soprar mais forte  estou com 12.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 00:33)

Comecei o novo dia com uma rajada de *50,0 km/h*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 00:36)

Nova rajada de *54,7 km/h*.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 01:05)

Aqui nova rajada máxima de *68,7km/h W*...14,5ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 01:15)

Nova rajada máxima de *72,8km/h NW*


----------



## thunderboy (5 Mar 2009 às 02:10)

O dia de ontem rende 4.0mm e uma rajada de *91.0km/h*!

Hoje já vou com vária rajadas de 70km/h mas a máxima foi de 78km/h e também uns 1.6mm acumulados.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2009 às 03:25)

O vento muito forte continua por aqui!
E vai trazendo consigo alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Vou com 0,2mm de chuviscos trazidos pelo vento forte a muito forte de NO.

Uma noite invernal. Numa altura em que sopra um forte rajada de vento que faz tocar os alarmes dos carros. 


Rajadas na área de Lisboa desde as 0h: Estações do wunderground.
Queluz: 85,3Km/h.
Aeroporto 83,3Km/h.
Moscavide 77,2Km/h.
Setubal: 72,7Km/h.
Moita: 69,2Km/h.
Póvoa de Sta. Iria: 56,2Km/h.
Benavente: 54,7Km/h.
Oeiras, Cascais: 54,7Km/h.
Oeiras, Barcarena: 53,1Km/h.
Olaias: 38,9Km/h.
Almada: 38,1Km/h.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2009 às 07:28)

AnDré disse:


> Rajadas na área de Lisboa desde as 0h: Estações do wunderground.
> Queluz: 85,3Km/h.
> Aeroporto 83,3Km/h.
> Moscavide 77,2Km/h.
> ...




Aproveito para acrescentar a minha rajada, de uns simpáticos *70,2 km/h*, uma vez que por _motivos técnicos_, tive de desligar a estação do wunderground esta noite!

A temperatura manteve-se estável toda a noite, nos 12ºC, sendo que neste momento mantenho esses 12ºC

Humidade nos 80%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 51,2 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Loureso (5 Mar 2009 às 07:31)

Bom dia a todos





Não fosse o facto de ter que trabalhar de manhã, encararia as rajadas de vento desta madrugada com outro ânimo!


----------



## ct5iul (5 Mar 2009 às 08:08)

Bom dia
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

A NOITE DE HOJE FOI MUITO VENTOSA QUANDO PASSEI AS 07H00 PELAS AMOREIRAS NO SENTIDO A5 MARQUES POMBAL DEPAREI COM UMA PARAGEM DE AUTOCARRO NO MEIO DA ESTRADA A ENTRADA DO TUNEL DO MARQUES QUNDO CHEGUEI AO MEU TRABALHO NA ALTA DE LISBOA DEPAREI COM UMA ANTENA PARABOLICA NO CHAO E ALGUNS ESTORES NA VIA PUBLICA


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2009 às 09:01)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 12.1ºC, de referir que choveu durante a noite.
Neste momento estão 14.3ºC, o céu está com algumas nuvens, o vento sopra forte de NW e a pressão é de 1009hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia.

A última noite foi de bastante vento, tendo a rajada máxima sido de *77,4 km/h*.

Agora, o sol espreita por entre algumas abertas e o vento toca, por vezes, nos 50 km/h.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Noite de chuva e vento forte, por vezes com rajadas muito fortes. De manhã tudo mais calmo mas o vento ainda vai soprando moderado e registam-se aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2009 às 10:07)

Alguns efeitos do vento na Grande Lisboa

 Vento obrigou nove voos que deviam ter aterrado em Lisboa a irem para o Porto e Faro [RTP]
 Lisboa: vento faz desabar telhado em lar de idosos [Diário]
 Mau Tempo: Rajada mais forte em Lisboa chegou quase aos 90 km/hora [LUSA]


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2009 às 10:53)

Por aqui após uma noite de rebuliço para dormir devido ao vento forte que me fazia estremecer o prédio todo  não pelas rajadas, mas sim pela sustentação do vento, eis que o vento já começou a acalmar, mas mesmo assim ainda se mantem forte.

Tive uma rajada máxima até agora de 93.3 km/h, estou com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2009 às 11:09)

*Mau Tempo: Rajada mais forte em Lisboa chegou quase aos 90 km/hora - IM*

O período entre as 03:00 e as 06:00 de hoje foi o que registou vento mais intenso na cidade de Lisboa, sendo a rajada mais forte de 86,4 quilómetros por hora, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Durante a madrugada os Sapadores Bombeiros de Lisboa receberam mais de 50 pedidos de ajuda devido a árvores tombadas e pelo menos nove voos tiveram de divergir para os aeroportos de Faro e Porto devido ao vento forte.

Segundo fonte do Instituto de Meteorologia, o período de maior intensidade de vento ocorreu entre as 03:00 e as 06:00 da madrugada de hoje, de acordo com dados da estação meteorológica situada na Avenida Gago Coutinho, junto ao aeroporto de Lisboa.

A rajada de vento de maior intensidade foi de 86,4 quilómetros por hora e foi registada às 03:50.

O valor mais elevado de vento médio, o que está sempre a soprar, foi de 50 quilómetros por hora, às 05:10.

SB

Lusa/Fim


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 11:12)

O vento parece querer voltar a intensificar-se, tendo registado agora uma rajada de *63 km/h*.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2009 às 11:16)

Vince disse:


> Alguns efeitos do vento na Grande Lisboa
> 
> Vento obrigou nove voos que deviam ter aterrado em Lisboa a irem para o Porto e Faro [RTP]
> [LUSA]



Pois, isto hoje no aeroporto foi dia santo na loja...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 11:26)

Acumulados *3,0 mm* desde as 0h, numa altura em que o vento soprava forte.
Mas a chuva não foi, de todo, o ponto alto desta última madrugada.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

Bom dia

Parece que houve algum ventinho durante a noite
Por aqui registei rajada máxima 44.9Km/h (4.53) e temperatura mínima 12.4ºC (5.18).
Neste momento sigo com:

15.8ºC

45%Hr

1015hpa

Vento fraco a moderado NNE

Precipitação acumulada: 0.2mm


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2009 às 12:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pois, isto hoje no aeroporto foi dia santo na loja...



A pista 35 está fechada para obras não é ? Sem a 35 é muito complicado aterrar com vento tão forte deste quadrante.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 12:14)

Boas

Noite de muito vento como previsto...registei uma rajada máxima de 78km/h WNW... a mínima foi de 12,4ºC  

A madrugada rendeu 1,0mm de chuva...

Agora continua o vento com rajadas fortes e vão caindo uns pingos de vez em quando, a temperatura é de 14,9ºC e a humidade de 53% a pressão já vai a subir e é de 1016hpa...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2009 às 12:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento o céu está nublado com abertas, o vento sopra por vezes forte de N e a temperatura está nos 16.1ºC.


----------



## F_R (5 Mar 2009 às 12:17)

Boa dia pessoal

Muito vento também por estas bandas
Vento média de 20.0 km/h com rajada máxima de 52.3 km/h

Algumas nuvens no céu mas neste momento o sol brilha
Estão 14.2ºC
A mínima foi de 11.1ºC


----------



## QNH (5 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

Vince disse:


> A pista 35 está fechada para obras não é ? Sem a 35 é muito complicado aterrar com vento tão forte deste quadrante.



Afirmativo. A 17-35 está encerrada para obras em vários pontos da placa e com o vento deste quadrante, a manobra de aterragem sem instrumentos é mais complicada, daí vários voos terem alternado para outros aeroportos.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 12:34)

Rajada na ultima hora: 61,1km/h
14,6ºC
53%HR
1016hpa
Dew Point: 5,1ºC


É verdade a média máxima que registei foi de 57,4km/h pelas 1.02 depois desliguei o pc


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2009 às 12:39)

Bom dia!

Foi uma noite de vento!
Por volta das 4h e aquando um aguaceiro fraco, o vento foi tão forte que pensei que fosse partir o estore da janela. 

E mais uma vez lá foram os contentores do lixo para o meio da estrada.






No aeroporto, e por duas vezes registou-se uma rajada de vento de 88,9Km/h.


----------



## squidward (5 Mar 2009 às 13:08)

Esta noite ficou reservada para ventos fortes, há muito tempo que já não ouvia o vento assim...só se ouviam latas no chão a rebolarem

Agora tudo mais calmo, apesar de há uma hora atrás ainda haver algum vento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 13:11)

O vento sopra moderado a forte, mas com tendência para acalmar um pouco.

Temperatura nos *14,8 ºC* e humidade nos *64 %*.


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 13:51)

Vento cada vez mais fraco, apesar de ainda ir tenho algumas rajadas acima dos 40km/h...14,4ºC chuva nem vela nem a vou ver se não amanha de manha depois acabou...


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

Dados actuais:

14.9ºC

40%Hr

1014hpa

26 Km/h NE

Ponto Orvalho 1.4


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

Por aqui continua o vento forte com rajadas.
A temperatura segue nos 16.5ºC, após uma mínima de 13.1ºC.
Não chove.


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2009 às 14:44)

O sol vai aparecendo a espaços... mas quase sempre por pouquíssimo tempo e no intervalo dos constantes aguaceiros, a maioria deles fracos! Vento moderado


----------



## Teles (5 Mar 2009 às 15:01)

Boa tarde por aqui céu por vezes muito nublado, vento moderado a forte, temperatura actual de 11.9.
Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos de vez em quando.


----------



## DRC (5 Mar 2009 às 15:49)

Dia de muito vento por aqui!
Neste momento o vento forte regressou após ligeira acalmia.
Manhã de aguaceiros fracos, tarde apenas com períodos de muita nebulosidade.

PS: Como vai estar o vento nas próximas horas e no dia de amanhã?


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2009 às 15:59)

Boas Tardes!

O vento continua forte, tendo sido registados 55,0 km/h na última hora. O valor máximo de 70,2 km/h não foi ultrapassado.

A temperatura encontra estável, nos 13,3ºC
Humidade nos 70%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 25,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC

O céu está encoberto...


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (5 Mar 2009 às 16:37)

Boas tardes ate agora tem sido um dia muito ventoso,com uma rajada maxima de 90.1 km\h, e vento medio maximo de 71,8 km\h.
Temperatura actual 12.6 ºC

ate logo meteoloucos xD


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mar 2009 às 17:19)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 11ºC e uma máxima de 15.6ºC
Sigo com 13.8ºC e céu muito nublado


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Mar 2009 às 17:23)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui sigo com 15.2ºC, o vento sopra por vezes forte NW, o céu está nublado com abertas e a pressão é de 1012.1hPa.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.7ºC
T.Minima: 12.1ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Mar 2009 às 18:03)

Boa tarde

Por aqui a máxima ficou-se pelos 15.8ºC, sigo com céu nublado com algumas abertas,

13ºC

50%Hr

1016hpa

Vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 18:44)

Valor máximo de *16,0 ºC* numa tarde de muito vento.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Mar 2009 às 18:58)

Boas! Mas que noite a passada. O vento foi presença constante com maior incidência na madrugada.

Destaque para a rajada máxima de 87.1 km/h às 03:35

Neste momento sigo com 13.3ºC, 81%, 1017hPa

Os extremos da temperatura e precipitação ficaram registados.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

Máxima de 17ºC.
Cheira já a fim de festa... 12.9ºC, o vento parece estar mais calmo...


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2009 às 19:31)

Dados actuais:

13,4º
1019 mb
67% HR
20,9 km/h NNO

Céu nublado.


----------



## DRC (5 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria
Temperatura: 13,0ºC (ainda ganho ao Gil lol)
Estado do Tempo: Muito nublado
Vento: fraco/moderado de noroeste

Dia muito ventoso e com alguns aguaceiro em geral fracos.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Mar 2009 às 19:51)

Bati a temperatura mínima 11.7ºC (19:24), mas voltou a subir.

Sigo com:

12.2ºC

60%Hr

1017hpa

Vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2009 às 20:11)

Neste momento encontro-me com 12,8ºC, estáveis...

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 25,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Mar 2009 às 20:19)

Por aqui, a mínima também foi batida; encontro-me agora com *12,4 ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (5 Mar 2009 às 21:08)

Boa noite.

Neste momento céu muito nublado, vento moderado e 9,1º.

Dia traçado por curtos aguaceiros e vento moderado/forte (mas nada de especial) e temperatura max. de 11,3º


----------



## João Ferreira (5 Mar 2009 às 21:14)

Igualo agora a mínima do dia e sigo com 11.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2009 às 21:18)

Actualmente:

12,8º
1019 mb
71% HR
NNO 12,2 km/h

Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Mar 2009 às 21:36)

Lightning disse:


> Actualmente:
> 
> 12,8º
> 1019 mb
> ...



É isso mesmo... Acabou a festa...
12.1ºC
1019hpa

Extremos do dia:
12.1ºC
17ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 22:47)

Calma que a festa só termina de vez amanha a tarde até lá espero ainda registar 1mm 

Vou com 13,0ºC no terraço e 11,4ºc cá em baixo...o vento esse está já fraco a moderado


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:11ºc
Máxima:15,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 78km/h WNW

Precipitação total: 1,0mm


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Mar 2009 às 23:00)

miguel disse:


> Calma que a festa só termina de vez amanha a tarde até lá espero ainda registar 1mm



Concordo contigo

Dados actuais:

11.9ºC

64%Hr

1018hpa

Vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (5 Mar 2009 às 23:23)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1010 hPa _(05:44)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1019 hPa _(21:29)_

*Vento Máximo:* 70,2 km/h de ONO [292º] _(01:51)_
*Vento Médio Máximo:* 51,4 km/h de ONO [292º] _(04:45)_


_Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto, com vento a soprar forte, mas sem registo de precipitação, embora tenham ocorrido alguns aguaceiros fracos!_

---

Neste momento tenho 12,2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (5 Mar 2009 às 23:36)

Nova mínima 11.6ºC


----------



## kikofra (5 Mar 2009 às 23:57)

O Sol nasceu às 07:02 e pôs-se às 18:31. A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 12,3ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 14,3ºC às 1:30 PM e a mínima foi de 10,9ºC às 7:26 AM. A humidade atingiu o máximo às 12:00 AM com 98% e a mínima às 12:34 PM com 51%. A temperatura aparente é de 8,8ºC devido ao valores da humidade e velocidade do vento. A rajada de vento mais forte sentida hoje foi de 55,3k/h às 3:22 AM. Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou 0mb e nas últimas 24 horas variou 8mb o que pode levar a uma alteração do estado actual. Choveu um total de 4mm.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: 15.8ºC (11:55)
T. Mínima : 11.6ºC (23:36)

Rajada Máxima: 44.9Km/h (4:53)

Precipitação acumulada: 0.5mm


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

kikofra disse:


> O Sol nasceu às 07:02 e pôs-se às 18:31. A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 12,3ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 14,3ºC às 1:30 PM e a mínima foi de 10,9ºC às 7:26 AM. A humidade atingiu o máximo às 12:00 AM com 98% e a mínima às 12:34 PM com 51%. A temperatura aparente é de 8,8ºC devido ao valores da humidade e velocidade do vento. A rajada de vento mais forte sentida hoje foi de 55,3k/h às 3:22 AM. Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou 0mb e nas últimas 24 horas variou 8mb o que pode levar a uma alteração do estado actual. Choveu um total de 4mm.



Que belo resumo do dia  

Aqui vou com uns amenos 12,9ºC no terraço e 11,4ºC aqui perto do solo 

O vento está mais fraco...Tudo dentro do esperado  e espero um aumento da nebulosidade esta madrugada com aguaceiros fracos no fim da madrugada e durante a manha que espero que rendam por aqui a volta de 1mm  
Este mês aqui e para sul está a ser muito saquinho e vai continuar a ser


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

Por cá o dia 5 de Março foi marcado por muito vento essencialmente durante a madrugada, onde registei uma rajada de 93.3 km/h.

A mínima foi de 11.4ºC e máxima de 13.7ºC, acumulei 1 mm.





Destaque tambem para a temperatura, que praticamente formou uma linha recta  entre os 12.0ºC/13.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2009 às 07:23)

Bons Dias!

Morrinha ininterruptamente há algumas horas! A temperatura encontra-se nos 12ºC, sendo que a mínima terá ficado pelos 11ºC

Humidade nos 96%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 24,1 km/h de ONO (292º)


----------



## Loureso (6 Mar 2009 às 07:49)

Muito bom dia 





Apesar da previsão para hoje ainda apontar para uma certa instabilidade, parece que os próximos dias apresentarão uma melhoria.


----------



## thunderboy (6 Mar 2009 às 08:00)

Bom dia
A mínima ficou-se pelos 11.3ºC e agora vou com 12.8ºC céu muito nublado e HR 88%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mar 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de hoje foi de 11.1ºC, de salientar que durante a noite choveu.
Neste momento estão 14.6ºC, céu nublado e o vento sopra fraco de NW.


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã tranquila com céu encoberto, chuva fraca e vento também fraco.


----------



## Lousano (6 Mar 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia.

Por aqui tempo igual ao que o vitamos referiu, com 11,3º


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Mar 2009 às 11:02)

Bom dia

Acabou de cair uma Morrinha, o que deu para acumular *0.0mm*, com temperatura 14.7, 70%Hr
1021hpa, vento fraco a moderado N - NE.

Temperatura mínima: 11.5ºC (1:33)
Rajada máxima: *28.1Km/h* (10:02)


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2009 às 12:59)

Neste momento o céu está encoberto, e cai um aguaceiro fraco! A temperatura encontra-se nos 13,3ºC, e a humidade nos 88%

Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 25,0 km/h de ONO (292º), com um máximo de *44,5 km/h* de NO (315º), pelas 8:26
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,1ºC

A precipitação acumulada até ao momento é de *3,2mm*


----------



## F_R (6 Mar 2009 às 13:06)

Boas pessoal

Céu com algumas nuvens, mas o sol vai brilhando.
Destaque ainda para o vento forte que se faz sentir

Estão 15.4ºC
A mínima foi de 9.4ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2009 às 13:08)

Boas
Tive de mínima 11,3ºC

Agora o céu está muito escuro mas não chove nada 

15,9ºC
75%HR
1021hpa
vento fraco a moderado
Max hoje:46,4km/h NW


----------



## Teles (6 Mar 2009 às 13:44)

Boas, por aqui o dia tem sido muito nublado com vento na casa dos 20Km hora ,uma chuva morrinha que acumulou até ao momento 5mm temperatura de 12.2 graus e parece que o céu esta a comerçar a descobrir


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 13:48)

Boa tarde.

Valor mínimo de *12,4 ºC* esta noite, com uma acumulação de *0,2 mm*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 14:29)

Tarde de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.

Vento a soprar moderado com bastantes rajadas e *15,5 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mar 2009 às 14:37)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.8ºC, céu nublado com algumas abertas, o vento sopra por vezes forte de NW e a pressão é de 1016.9hPa.


----------



## F_R (6 Mar 2009 às 14:52)

Por cá o céu tá a encobrir cada vez mais, mas ainda nada de 

Sigo com 15.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

Toquei novamente nos *48,3 km/h* com várias rajadas sucessivas, igualando o máximo do dia.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Mar 2009 às 15:45)

Boa tarde

Por aqui encontra-se céu nublado com algumas abertas e de vez em quando la cai uma morrinha que nem da para acumular nenhuma precipitação. 

Temperatura nos 14.5ºC, vento fraco a moderado batendo nova rajada máxima do dia *38.2Km/h* (12:00).


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mar 2009 às 15:51)

Boa tarde!
Céu muito nublado, vento moderado com rajadas, e aqui e ali, uns pingos de chuva...
Temperatura nos 16.3ºC, após uma máxima de 17ºC (igual à de ontem), e mínima de 11.7ºC.
Pressão nos 1021hpa.


----------



## João Ferreira (6 Mar 2009 às 16:14)

Boa tarde!

Hoje obtive uma mínima de 10.1ºC e uma máxima de 16.2ºC
De manhã caíu morrinha.

Sigo com 14.1ºC e céu muito nublado!

Pressão nos 1021.4 hpa


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2009 às 16:35)

Caem agora algumas pingas, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 13,4ºC

Humidade a 82%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 34,6 km/h de NNO (338º), com um valor máximo de *49,6 km/h*, de ONO (292º), pelas 14:46
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,4ºC


----------



## Henrique (6 Mar 2009 às 17:14)

Boas tardes, por aqui céu muito nublado espreitando por vezes o sol.
15,0ºC  e 73% Hr.
Ameaça chover, ou melhor, cair umas pingas :P. Quanto ao vento mantem-se moderado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Mar 2009 às 17:29)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 16.5ºC, vento moderado de NW e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 19.1ºC
T.Minima: 11.1ºC


----------



## meteo (6 Mar 2009 às 18:14)

O dia por aqui sempre com muitas núvens,mas pouco mais que chuviscos..Muito menos vento que ontem!
Agora vem ai o aumento das temperaturas gradual a partir do fim-de-semana..Vamos ver até onde ela vai...


----------



## DRC (6 Mar 2009 às 18:39)

Póvoa de Santa Iria (V.F. Xira)

Mínima de 11,9ºC
Dia de céu muito nublado, por vezes encoberto
com períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.

Actualmente 13,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 18:41)

Valor máximo de *16,2 ºC* esta tarde.

Tarde de céu muito nublado e bastante ventosa, apesar de hoje a rajada máxima se ter ficado pelos *50,0 km/h*, contra os *77,4 km/h* de ontem.


----------



## DRC (6 Mar 2009 às 18:54)

Há pouco o céu estava muito escuro
ainda, por momentos pensei que viesse
alguma chuva, mas parece que não.
Agora vamos levar com o AA , até ao meio/fim do mês.
Temperatura: 13,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Mar 2009 às 19:02)

Boa tarde!

Dia marcado pelos aguaceiros de morrinha e o vento forte de Norte.
A temperatura actual está nos 12,0ºC
Vou com 1,1mm acumulados.

-------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,1ºC
Tmáx: 14,2ºC
Precipitação: 0,9mm


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Neste momento estou com 12,0ºC e o céu mantém-se completamente encoberto por Fractus...

Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 29,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,3ºC/h


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2009 às 19:34)

Aqui a máxima foi de 16,6ºC e a rajada máxima foi de 50km/h

Agora vou com 13,9ºc, 74%HR, 1021hpa e vento moderado


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mar 2009 às 19:53)

Céu nublado, temperatura nos 13.3ºC.
Há pouco, ao anoitecer, ainda ameaçou chuva, mas a montanha pariu um rato... bah...


----------



## Lousano (6 Mar 2009 às 20:02)

Por aqui o chuvisco persiste, vento fraco e 10,7º (e está dito como se passou o dia)


----------



## Lightning (6 Mar 2009 às 20:16)

Dados actuais:

13,9º
1022 mb
72% HR
12,6 km/h ENE


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 21:03)

O vento, surpreendentemente, passou a muito fraco, com períodos de nulo.
Quem o viu e quem o vê...

De resto, temperatura estagnada nos *13,4 ºC* e *0,2 mm* acumulados ao longo do dia.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> O vento, surpreendentemente, passou a muito fraco, com períodos de nulo.
> Quem o viu e quem o vê...
> 
> De resto, temperatura estagnada nos *13,4 ºC* e *0,2 mm* acumulados ao longo do dia.



Exacto, está muito mais calmo o vento...
Em relação ao resto, céu muito nublado, 13.1ºC.
Extremos do dia:
11.7ºC
17ºC


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

Aqui o vento também está a acalmar rapidamente!! 
13,5ºC
73%HR
1021hpa
e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 21:47)

Comportamento do vento por aqui, durante o dia de hoje.


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mar 2009 às 22:13)

Uma curiosidade nas previsões do IM para hoje:

"...Aguaceiros, em especial a norte do *sistema montanhoso Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela*, diminuindo de frequência a partir da tarde...."

Não é muito habitual, ou melhor nem sequer me lembro de ver, costuma ser só "Montejunto-Estrela", não é?

PS: Desculpem se for off-topic mas não sabia onde colocar, se for peço o favor de o moverem ou elimina-lo.


----------



## Veterano (6 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

ac_cernax disse:


> Uma curiosidade nas previsões do IM para hoje:
> 
> "...Aguaceiros, em especial a norte do *sistema montanhoso Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela*, diminuindo de frequência a partir da tarde...."
> 
> ...



O IM quer cobrir toda a cintura, do litoral até Espanha, ou seja, dividir o país em dois! Talvez não ficasse mal no tópico "Guerra Norte-Sul"


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2009 às 22:55)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:11,3ºC
Máxima:16,6ºC

Rajada máxima: 50,0km/h NNW

Precipitação: 0,001mm


----------



## Gilmet (6 Mar 2009 às 23:35)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Pressão Mínima:* 1019 hPa _(00:00)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1023 hPa _(21:00)_

*Vento Máximo:* 49,6 km/h de ONO [292º] _(14:46)_
*Vento Médio Máximo:* 30,6 km/h de NNO [338º] _(04:06)_

*Precipitação:* 3,2mm


_Dia de céu encoberto por Fractus e aguaceiros fracos._


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 23:35)

Ainda com *13,3 ºC* e céu muito nublado.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO e a pressão atmosférica tem vindo a subir bastante.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Mar 2009 às 23:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,4 ºC*
Tx: *16,2 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,2 mm*


----------



## Saul Monteiro (6 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Extremos de hoje:

T. Máxima: 15.9ºC (13:45)
T. Mínima: 11.5ºC (1:33)

Rajada máxima: *38.2Km/h* (12:00)

Sigo com:

12.9ºC

80%Hr

1022hpa

Vento fraco NNE


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

Por cá mínima de 11.1ºC a máxima foi de 14.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2009 às 01:17)

Por aqui vai morrinhando há mais de 1 hora.
Vou com 0,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.
A temperatura está estagnada nos 11,5ºC.

---------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 10,4ºC
Tmáx: 14,6ºC
Precipitação: 1,1mm


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2009 às 01:47)

E continua a chuviscar..Já la vai para 4 horas..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 13.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.6ºC, céu com algumas nuvens, o vento sopra fraco de NW e a pressão é de 1018.hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

Bom dia!

Hoje tive uma mínima de 11.9ºC
Por agora tenho 13.3ºC e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.
A pressão está nos 1022.7 hpa, já se nota a influência do AA.


----------



## Loureso (7 Mar 2009 às 09:14)

Para todos um bom início de Fim-de-semana 




Por aqui, o céu está nublado mas com algumas abertas e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2009 às 09:53)

Bons Dias!

Toda a morrinha que caiu esta noite se resumiu a apenas *1,0mm*. A temperatura mínima rondou os 12ºC, e neste momento encontro-me com 14,0ºC

A Serra apresenta algum nevoeiro, acima dos 400m sensivelmente...

Humidade nos 77%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 15,5 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 10:40)

Valor mínimo de *13,3 ºC* esta noite, com uma acumulação de *0,0 mm*.

Agora, céu nublado, mas com bastante abertas e *17,4 ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2009 às 12:07)

Boa Tarde

Eis que o calor está de volta, neste momento estão 22.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2009 às 12:43)

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 13,1ºC 

Neste momento céu limpo e 18,4ºC com vento fraco a moderado, humidade de 57% e pressão de 1021hpa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 13:06)

Vento fraco de NO, céu pouco nublado e *19,4 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (7 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

Bom dia
A mínima foi de 12.6ºC. Agora estão 18.8ºC apesar de já ter batido nos 19.1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

Sigo com uns escaldantes 18,8 graus por aqui neste momento 

O vento sopra fraco a moderado, com tendência a diminuir de intensidade.

Pressão nos 1022 milibares e humidade relativa nos 57%.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2009 às 13:20)

*19,2ºC*

55%HR

1022hoa

Sol e mais sol...


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2009 às 14:00)

Neste momento: 19,5º  

Humidade Relativa nos 54%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Não estava a contar com tal subida de temperatura.

Valor actual de *20,1 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2009 às 14:13)

Se todos nós temos temperaturas que não estávamos à espera de ter, se já existem aqui utilizadores com quase 24 graus de temperatura, e ainda estamos no INVERNO, significado de , então preparem-se porque este verão vai ser

QUENTE...


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2009 às 14:13)

Aqui temperatura um pouco estabilizada...anda nos 19ºC ao tempo! agora 19,3ºC tendo a máxima até agora sido de 19,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2009 às 14:20)

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e 18,5º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 14:33)

Lightning disse:


> Se todos nós temos temperaturas que não estávamos à espera de ter, se já existem aqui utilizadores com quase 24 graus de temperatura, e ainda estamos no INVERNO, significado de , então preparem-se porque este verão vai ser
> 
> QUENTE...



Isso não significa nada, eu pelo menos não acredito nesse tipo de previsões sazonais da Maya.


----------



## meteo (7 Mar 2009 às 14:35)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui neste momento estão 23.9ºC.



Será que não há ai um vulcão perto?  Hoje 24 graus..A cidade mais quente pelo IM iria ter 20 graus. Mas quem sabe..
Por aqui sol,e ainda muito vento.. Vento moderado e temperatura agradável!


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2009 às 14:39)

Aqui já registei uma máxima de 20,1ºC  agora 19,6ºC, 53%HR e vento fraco a moderado com a rajada máxima de 32,3km/h N


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Isso não significa nada, eu pelo menos não acredito nesse tipo de previsões sazonais da Maya.



Na altura veremos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 14:46)

Lightning disse:


> Na altura veremos



Mesmo que venha a ser quente, essa relação nada significa, pois na realidade não existe directamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2009 às 14:48)

Por aqui o vento está moderado, já tive 51 km/h, estou neste momento com 16.0ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2009 às 15:05)

meteo disse:


> Será que não há ai um vulcão perto?  Hoje 24 graus..A cidade mais quente pelo IM iria ter 20 graus. Mas quem sabe..
> Por aqui sol,e ainda muito vento.. Vento moderado e temperatura agradável!



Pois, mas foi o que eu vi, e até já chegou aos 24.3ºC, e lá fora nota-se bem que está quentinho..


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2009 às 15:17)

Aqui a máxima penso que já foi feita com 20,1ºC...

Agora vou com 18,9ºC, 57%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Lightning (7 Mar 2009 às 15:31)

Dados actuais:

19,1º
1020 mb
54% HR
NNE 17,2 km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2009 às 15:47)

Boa tarde.
Mínima de 13.2ºC.
De momento, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, e temperatura nuns primaveris 18.9ºC, apesar da máxima já ter tocado nos 19.7ºC.
Pressão nos 1020hpa.


----------



## Henrique (7 Mar 2009 às 15:55)

21,5ºC
55% Hr
Optimo dia por aqui, o mais quente do ano 
Alguns cirrus e vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 18:11)

Tarde de algum calor, com uma máxima de *20,1 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

A temperatura cai para os *14,2 ºC* com o ocaso.

O vento continua moderado de NO e a pressão atmosférica desce continuamente.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Confirma-se a máxima de 19.7ºC...
Dias mais quentes virão, contudo...
Sigo com 14.5ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Mar 2009 às 19:20)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.3ºC ( a máxima mais alta do ano até agora)
T.Minima: 13.3ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2009 às 20:43)

A máxima foi de 20,1ºC...

Agora sigo com 12,9ºC que é nova mínima do dia, humidade alta de 81% e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 21:35)

Um dia quente um pouco por todo o país.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Um dia quente um pouco por todo o país.



No entanto, aqui, a temperatura máxima não passou dos *15,6ºC*, tendo o céu estado muito nublado todo o dia!

Neste momento tenho 11,8ºC
Humidade nos 81%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

Extremos do dia:
13.9ºC
19.7ºC

De momento, 1020hpa, céu limpo, vento fraco e 13.4ºC.
Até amanhã!!


----------



## Lousano (7 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

Com uma máxima de 19,1º, segue com uma noite amena 13,3º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2009 às 23:34)

A mínima do dia acaba de ser batida, com os actuais *13,2 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2009 às 23:36)

Aqui tenho agora 12,2ºC e 83%HR com vento fraco 8,6km/h WNW


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2009 às 23:59)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 15,6ºC _(14:48)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 68% _(14:29)_

*Pressão Mínima*: 1020 hPa _(16:44)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1024 hPa _(00:14)_

*Vento Máximo:* 49,6 km/h de NO [315º] _(09:21)_

*Precipitação:* 1,0mm


_Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto por Fractus, com Nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra, de manhã, e agora à noite._


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2009 às 00:03)

Por cá dia marcado por muito vento tendo a rajada máxima sido de 51.5 km/h foi um dia totalmente de Verão 

A mínima foi de 11.7ºC e a máxima de 16.4ºC, neste momento estou com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

Extremos do dia 7:

Tm: *13,2 ºC*
Tx: *20,1 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 01:21)

Noite agradável, com *12,9 ºC* e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2009 às 01:31)

Aqui vou indo com 12,0ºc a descer muito lentamente a humidade já vai nos 85% e o vento é fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (8 Mar 2009 às 03:10)

Extremos de Março

Temperatura:
1(8.4ºC/16.4ºC) 2(7.9ºC/17.0ºC) 3(6.8ºC/16.3ºC) 4(10.4ºC/14.3ºC) 5(10.9ºC/14.3ºC) 6(11.4ºC/15.4ºC) 7(12.5ºC/19.3ºC)

Precipitação:
1-1,5mm	2-0mm	3-0mm	4-4,0mm	5-7,7mm	6-1,6mm	7-0,5mm

T.máx Março:19.3º(dia7)
T.mín Março:6.8ºC(dia3)
Precipitação total:15.3mm


----------



## thunderboy (8 Mar 2009 às 10:34)

Bom dia
Estão 16.7ºC e a subir bem  devido ao vento quase nulo contrariamente a ontem. A mínima foi de 8.9ºC e a HR está nos 70%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mar 2009 às 11:12)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por aqui foi de 12.2ºC, neste momento estão 18.7ºC, o céu está limpo e a pressão é de 1016hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2009 às 11:58)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu encoberto por Fractus. A temperatura mínima foi de cerca de 11ºC

Neste momento, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, uma vez que os Fractus desaparecem rapidamente!

Temperatura nos 15,5ºC
Humidade no 67%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,4ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

Boas

Aqui a manha até ao momento que é meio dia tem estado um tempo manhoso, ou seja céu coberto nada de sol e vento moderado com a humidade nos 80% e temperatura a rondar os 14ºC...só nos últimos minutos o sol apareceu e agora já se consegue ver abertas no céu, a temperatura actualmente é de 16,9ºC e a humidade de 75% o vento é fraco a moderado e a pressão está nos 1019hpa...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 12:03)

Boa tarde a todos.

Por cá, mínima algo elevada de *12,0 ºC*.

Agora, o céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NE, temperatura nos *17,2 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2009 às 12:06)

Há é verdade a mínima aqui foi de 11,0ºC...

Agora:
16,4ºC
72%HR
1019hpa
6,6km/h NE
ponto de orvalho:11,3ºC


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2009 às 12:39)

Já um tempo muito melhor agora com céu limpo o vento está fraco mais fraco do que ontem e a temperatura vai nos 17,3ºC e a humidade em queda 68%...


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

Boa tarde
Neste momento a tamperatura ronda os 19ºC em Oeiras


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 12:48)

A temperatura sobe para os *18,9 ºC*.

O vento enfraquece ainda mais e sopra de NNE.


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Mar 2009 às 13:29)

Boas!

E que dias se têem feito sentir por estas bandas. Ontem a temperatura passou os 19ºC e hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.

Neste momento tenho 15.9ºC, 1019.6 HPA, vento de NNE inferior a 7 km/h


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2009 às 13:34)

Aqui tenho agora 18,6ºC e humidade de 62%...o vento é fraco!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 13:52)

Temperatura nos *20,8 ºC* e humidade nos *56 %*.

Vento fraco de Norte e pressão a descer.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2009 às 14:21)

Está difícil ter a máxima que o IM dava para hoje (21ºC)...

Vou agora com 19,3ºc, 59%hr, 1019hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Lightning (8 Mar 2009 às 15:28)

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado, 19,1º, 58% HR, 1018 mb, 12,6 km/h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (8 Mar 2009 às 15:29)

Boas! Está mais fresquinho aqui, nem aos 19 cheguei ainda: Estou com 18.8ºC

59% Humidade e Vento de 4.9 km/h de NE.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 16:37)

Boa tarde!

Estava aqui a ler os posts de ontem e até parece mentira que ontem o dia foi assim tão "primaveril".

Estive o dia todo na Serra de Sintra, onde o sol quase não brilhou.
Céu muito nublado a encoberto, nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos, vento moderado de Norte, e fresquinho. Muito fresquinho.
A determinada altura, e na conjunção do cheiro a lenha queimada com o vento moderado e a sensação de frio, disse: "Parece Natal". 

Duas fotos de ontem:












E que tal rapel?
Penedo da Amizade - Sintra






---------------------

Extremos de ontem aqui em Odivelas:
Tmin: 11,6ºC
Tmáx: 16,8ºC
Precipitação: 0,2mm


----------



## Dan (8 Mar 2009 às 17:02)

AnDré disse:


>


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Mar 2009 às 17:25)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de 10.5ºC
Máxima de 19.2ºC

Presentemente, sigo com 18.5ºC, e céu com alguns cirrus...
Logo à noite, em princípio, irei a Dakar novamente, depois postarei as condições de lá, só por curiosidade...


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2009 às 18:37)

Boas Tardes!

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi mais alta, com *17,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 11,9ºC
Humidade nos 71%
Pressão 1019 hPa
Vento 11,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalhos nos 6,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -2,0ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (8 Mar 2009 às 18:57)

Boa tarde, a temperatura máxima foi de uns tímidos 19.7ºC e outra vez o vento esteve presente embora fraco.

Agora estão 13.4ºC e HR72%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

Tarde de muito sol e algum calor, com um valor máximo registado de *21,7 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 19:16)

A noite começa com céu bastante nublado e vento moderado de NO, que fez a temperatura descer 
para os actuais *13,8 ºC*.

A humidade continua relativamente baixa, apresentando-se nos *64 %*.


----------



## Henrique (8 Mar 2009 às 19:26)

Extremos do dia de hoje:
Temp. máx.: 22,7ºC (Dia mais quente do ano)
Temp. min.: 9,9ºC

Actualmente tenho 16,9ºC e 56% Hr.
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco quase nulo.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tarde de muito sol e algum calor, com um valor máximo registado de *21,7 ºC*.



Agora sim, é notável a diferença de temperaturas entre o vale do Tejo e a restante região norte de Lisboa.
Com o vento a soprar de Noroeste/Norte, a tua zona acaba por aquecer mais que a restante região.

Quando o vento está de SE ou Este, como se verificou nos dias soalheiros de Fevereiro, a diferença quase nem se nota.

Hoje, aqui a máxima não foi além dos 18,8ºC
Ao passo que ontem se ficou pelos 16,8ºC.


----------



## Lousano (8 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui uma dia de neblina, descobrindo apenas ao fim do dia, encontrando-se neste momento com céu limpo.

A temp. max foi de 14,7º e a mínima será ao fim do dia.

Neste momento 11,7º


----------



## Lightning (8 Mar 2009 às 20:06)

Dados actuais:

Céu nublado por nuvens altas.

14,5º
51% HR
1019 mb
5,8 km/h Norte


----------



## DRC (8 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Dia bastante quente, com uma 
temperatura máxima próxima dos 22ºC.
Actualmente: 13,3ºc


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2009 às 20:55)

Neste momento tenho *11,4ºC*, e o céu está pouco nublado por Cirrus

Humidade nos 79%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,8ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Mar 2009 às 21:27)

Boas 

Por aqui a máxima chegou aos 20.5ºC (14:50)

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo,

11.7ºC

60%Hr

1019hpa

Vento fraco NE


----------



## Lousano (8 Mar 2009 às 21:37)

Tive a dar uma volta pelo fórum e será que tive a temperatura máxima menos elevada entre os participantes do mesmo? (e por uma margem considerável)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 13.6ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.7ºC ( o dia mais quente do ano até agora)
T.Minima: 12.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Mar 2009 às 22:49)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 17,4ºC _(14:39)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 56% _(14:34)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1018 hPa _(16:29)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1021 hPa _(00:00)_

*Vento Máximo:* 34,8 km/h de N [360º] _(14:02)_


_Dia de céu muito nublado a encoberto por Fractus, de manhã, sendo que durante a tarde e agora à noite apenas apresenta alguma neblusidade alta._


----------



## thunderboy (8 Mar 2009 às 23:00)

Gilmet disse:


> *Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)
> 
> *Temperatura Máxima:* 17,4ºC _(14:39)_
> 
> ...



Também aqui tive uma máxima abaixo da casa dos 20ºC.

Sigo com 11.8ºC e a HR nos 78%.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:11,0ºC
Máxima:20,2ºC (+0,1 que ontem)

Rajada máxima: 29,4km/h N

Actual:
 12,6ºc
72%HR


----------



## Saul Monteiro (8 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

Sigo com céu nublado por nuvens altas.

11.2ºC

69%Hr

1019hpa

Vento fraco N


----------



## Lousano (8 Mar 2009 às 23:35)

Despeço-me com 7,5º, vento fraco e um iniciar de nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2009 às 23:37)

É estabelecida uma nova mínima, com os *11,9 ºC* actuais.


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2009 às 23:59)

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 10,1ºC
Tmáx: 18,8ºC


Por agora, vento fraco e temperatura estagnada há 1h nos 10,6ºC
Humidade relativa nos 77%.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos hoje:

T. Máxima: 20.5ºC (14:50)

T. Mínima: 10.9ºC (23:59)


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

Por cá mínima de 10.6ºC e máxima de 17.2ºC, mais um dia bem regado com nortada, embora tenha sido mais fraca que ontem ela esteve bem presente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 00:08)

Extremos do dia 8:

Tm: *11,8 ºC*
Tx: *21,7 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Noite bastante agradável, mas com céu muito nublado a dificultar a descida da temperatura.

Temperatura nos *11,8 ºC* e humidade relativa nos *82 %*, com o vento a soprar fraco de NO.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2009 às 07:21)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu pouco nublado por Fractus, Cirrus e Cirroestratus. A temperatura mínima rondou os 9ºC

Neste momento a temperatura mantém-se nos 9ºC

Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NE (45º)


Até logo!


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 08:10)

Bom dia
A mínima de esta noite foi de uns 5.4ºC, a mais baixa de Março.Entretanto já sobe vai nos 10.3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima desta noite por cá foi de 6.8ºC, neste momento estão 10.6ºC, o céu está com algumas nuvens altas e a pressão é de 1014.5hPa.


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia!

Manhã agradável com vento fraco e céu limpo!

Durante o fim de semana pela Beira Alta, testemunhei dias primaveris, tanto Sábado como Domingo! De realçar a quantidade de neve visível na Serra da Estrela, mas sobretudo nas elevações do lado Espanhol, onde verdadeiros "monstros brancos" imponentes se pareciam erguer do solo! Contrastes curiosos, entre o "tempo que faz" e o "tempo que fez"!


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Mar 2009 às 11:22)

Bom dia 

A mínima chegou aos 8.9ºC, neste momento sigo com 15.8ºC, céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, 1020hpa, vento fraco NE


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2009 às 11:31)

Neste momento por aqui já estão 20.5ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2009 às 12:33)

Hoje é dia de tirar o mofo ás t-shirts  algo raro aqui pela Sibéria portuguesa devido há nortada.

Estou com 18.6ºC e quase sem vento  e o pouco que há, vem de Nordeste/Este.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 12:37)

Manhã agradável e de muito sol.

Agora, o céu continua limpo e está algum calor, com *17,8 ºC* a registar-se no momento.


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje é dia de tirar o mofo ás t-shirts  algo raro aqui pela Sibéria portuguesa devido há nortada.
> 
> Estou com 18.6ºC e quase sem vento  e o pouco que há, vem de Nordeste/Este.



O mais curioso é que hoje a terra do vento está calma e por aqui nem por isso! Um vento moderado começou a soprar desde as 12h e vai-se mantendo. De resto sol, mas apesar de tudo ( e devido ao vento) a sensação de calor não é muita!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 13:12)

Valor mínimo de *9,6 ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (9 Mar 2009 às 13:19)

O vento sopra agora fraco e o sol continua a brilhar! Continua um dia agradável com calor q.b.


----------



## F_R (9 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

Boas pessoal

Belo dia primaveril este
Estão 21.7ºC

A mínima foi de 5.7ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (9 Mar 2009 às 14:33)

Que belo dia sol

Céu limpo, 22.4ºC e vento fraco por vezes nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

Igualo a máxima de ontem, com os actuais *21,7 ºC*.


----------



## Henrique (9 Mar 2009 às 14:52)

Dia escelente!
A minima de hoje foi 10,4ºC.

Dados actuais:
Temp: 21,4ºC
Hr: 54%

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas com vento fraco.
Espero o pico de temperatura máxima por volta das 16 horas, até lá ainda tem muito que subir .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2009 às 14:53)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 24.6ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2009 às 14:58)

Boa tarde.
Após uma mínima de 9.1ºC, sigo com a máxima do dia com 19.5ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 14:59)

Dia quente o de hoje
Ontem não passei dos 19.7ºC, hoje já vou nos 23.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 16:14)

Continua a subir. 24.3ºC
Quentinho
HR 34%


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2009 às 16:32)

20.4ºC, quase na máxima do ano


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Mar 2009 às 17:19)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento sigo com 22.9ºC e céu pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.0ºC ( dia mais quente do ano por agora)
T.Minima: 6.8ºC


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 17:23)

24.4Está a manter-se bem cá em cima.. Mais 1 hora e vai aos 17ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

A máxima do ano foi batida, por 0.1ºC, mas foi...
20.6ºC...
De momento, 20.3ºC


----------



## stormy (9 Mar 2009 às 17:27)

maxima de 21.5 em lisboa-olivais norte minima de 9.3 a mais baixa desde 25 de fev.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2009 às 17:36)

Boas

Nova máxima do ano por Setúbal com uma máxima de *25,0ºC* (15:30)

Humidade mínima de apenas *28%* (15:17)

Agora estou com 21,5ºC, 37%HR e vento fraco


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2009 às 17:38)

Esta um belo dia,temperatura agradável e quase que não se sente vento nenhum..Nortada esta semana vai ser inexistente!


----------



## Lousano (9 Mar 2009 às 18:41)

Temperatura máxima 23,7º e mínima 5,8º

Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Neste momento 18,5º


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2009 às 18:52)

Boas tardes!

Dia quente, o de hoje! A temperatura máxima alcançou os *22,9ºC*, e neste momento levo 15,6ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -4,1ºC/h

Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,6ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Boa tarde!

Por Odivelas a máxima foi também de *22,9ºC*. 

Por agora 17,8ºC e humidade nos 55%..


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2009 às 19:19)

Bem, hoje vi algo giro de manhã, a divisão entre o norte e o sul, nunca tinha notado uma diferença tão grande entre os dois lados como hoje 

Para sul muitas nuvens altas, para norte totalmente limpo.


----------



## Lightning (9 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

Máxima de hoje: 22,4º  

Há bocado, às 7 horas, a temperatura estava nos 19 graus


----------



## Teles (9 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

Boas, belo dia de verão com a maxima de24.6


----------



## DRC (9 Mar 2009 às 21:12)

Boas noites!
Por aqui mais um dia com sol
e com uma máxima a rondar os 20ºC.
Dia de vento fraco/moderado e algumas nuvens altas
em especial na parte da manhã.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Mar 2009 às 21:21)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 8.7ºC e uma máxima de 19.8ºC (à sombra).
Sigo com 14.3ºC.

Pressão nos 1020.4 hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 22,9ºC _(16:54)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 26% _(14:30)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1018 hPa _(03:29)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1022 hPa _(22:29)_

*Vento Máximo:* 32,6 km/h de ENE [68º] _(10:02)_


_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirroestratus. De salientar a subida da temperatura máxima (+5,5ºC em relação ao dia de ontem)._

---

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2009 às 22:50)

Despeço-me com 14.8ºC e céu limpo.
Extremos do dia:

9.1ºC
20.6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Por Odivelas a máxima foi também de *22,9ºC*.
> 
> Por agora 17,8ºC e humidade nos 55%..



Por cá, um valor máximo registado de *24,4 ºC*, pelas 17:07h.

Neste momento, ainda estou com *16,5 ºC*, o céu está limpo e o vento é fraco/nulo.


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 23:12)

Extremos de hoje:
T.min: 5.4ºC
T.máx: 24.5ºC

Precipitação:0mm


----------



## meteo (9 Mar 2009 às 23:41)

thunderboy disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> T.min: 5.4ºC
> T.máx: 24.5ºC
> 
> Precipitação:0mm



20 graus de amplitude térmica


----------



## thunderboy (9 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

meteo disse:


> 20 graus de amplitude térmica


Como acabei de postar no outro tópico aqui é um clima de extremos


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Por cá mínima de 9.9ºC e máxima de 21.6ºC destaque para o vento de Este que proporcionou que eu tivesse 22% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2009 às 00:14)

Extremos do dia 9:

Tm: *9,6 ºC*
Tx: *24,4 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Mar 2009 às 00:26)

boas

que belos 15.0ºc que ainda tenho, vento nulo,  céu limpo 

abraços


----------



## squidward (10 Mar 2009 às 00:43)

a minha estação, diz que a maxima foi de.....*28.6ºC* 

Acho que não deve de estar certo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2009 às 01:04)

squidward disse:


> a minha estação, diz que a maxima foi de.....*28.6ºC*
> 
> Acho que não deve de estar certo



Tenho vindo a reparar, desde há muito tempo, que a fiabilidade dos teus dados deixa um pouco a desejar.
Devias recolocar o sensor; com certeza terás um sitio mais adequado para o colocar.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2009 às 07:18)

Bons Dias!

Noite calma, e maioritariamente sem vento. O céu manteve-se pouco nublado por Cirroestratus, e uns pequenos Altocumulus, sendo que a temperatura mínima foi de *10,8ºC*

Neste momento encontro-me com 11,4ºC
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,5ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 08:02)

Bom dia
Noite um pouco mais quente que a de ontem e apenas 7.5ºC de mínima. O céu está limpo, a temperatura é de 11.2ºC e a HR, para variar, está na casa dos 70%(79%), contrariamente aos 80% dos outros dias. O vento é nulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2009 às 08:59)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 8.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.0ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2009 às 09:08)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 11.3ºC, seguindo agora com 14.4ºC.
Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, anunciando-se mais um dia de primavera.
O site do IM prevê, para 5ª feira, uma máxima de 26ºC(!!) para Lisboa. E ainda vamos em Março... Impressionante e preocupante...


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2009 às 09:49)

Bom dia!

Que dizer...?

Céu limpo, sol com fartura, vento fraco e já algum calor pela manhã!

Praia?


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 10:35)

Bom dia! 

*Ontem os extremos foram:*
Tmin: 8,9ºC
Tmáx: 22,9ºC

A máxima foi até ao momento a mais alta do ano.
Se bem que hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho.

Estou com 17,2ºC e vento fraco.
Estão reunidas as condições para ter uma máxima jeitosa.

A mínima ficou-se pelos 10,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2009 às 11:42)

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.4ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2009 às 12:05)

Já vou nos 18.3ºC...
Cheira-me a nova máxima do ano...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

E neste momento já estão 24.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

Aqui a mínima foi de 9,8ºC...

Agora vou com 19,9ºC já tendo tido 22,1ºC...


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 12:49)

mr. phillip disse:


> Cheira-me a nova máxima do ano...



A mim também...

Estou com 22,0ºC.
A 0,9ºC de bater a máxima de ontem.


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2009 às 12:51)

Dados actuais:

20,2ºC e continua a subir e bem 
47% HR e continua a descer e bem 
1022 mb
5,1 km/h

Bela tarde de primavera que vai estar hoje  

Amanhã, só de pensar que as temperaturas vão subir mais ainda...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2009 às 12:55)

E cada vez sobe mais estando agora nos 25.3ºC, que é a nova máxima do ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2009 às 12:57)

E siga o Verão, estou com 20.5ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2009 às 13:09)

21,3º 

O IM prevê 26 graus para quinta-feira... Será possível? Será que hoje afinal é dia 10 de maio e eu não reparei?


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2009 às 13:20)

20.5ºC, estando assim muito perto da máxima do ano, e ainda com muito espaço e tempo para subir...


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2009 às 13:27)

Já está batida: 20.7ºC, mas vai subir ainda mais, por isso logo colocarei a máxima do ano... Raio de primavera antecipada


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2009 às 13:38)

21,8 graus. 47% HR. Vento fraco.

EDIT 13:43 - 22,1º. Estou a 0,3 graus da máxima do ano.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 14:01)

Aqui já vai nos 23.5ºC e a HR nos 40%
Ainda vai subir pelo menos até às 16.15h mais ou menos. Até lá upa upa upa!!

Continua a subir agora que o vento rodou de N para NE/E:assobio::assobio: 23.9ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Mar 2009 às 14:16)

Boas

Mais um dia de verão
Céu completamente limpo e 22.9ºC

A mínima foi de 9.7ºC


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

Por aqui céu limpo e muito calor, vento nulo! É impossível andar ao sol


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

Por aqui uns agradáveis *23,6ºC*.
Vento nulo.
Humidade nos 41%.



Às 13h, a RUEMA da Baixa de Lisboa estava com 27,5ºC.
Sem vento e com o sol a reflectir na calçada portuguesa e nos edifícios brancos, lugares como a Rua Augusta, Largo Chiado e o Camões, devem estar uns verdadeiros fornos solares.


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

A temperatura está a descer!!!  

21,5º


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 14:23)

Lightning disse:


> A temperatura está a descer!!!
> 
> 21,5º



Aqui também desceu há pouco. A vento de N parece por breves momentos marcar presença de vez em quando mas entretanto já subiu aos 24.1ºC, a máxima do dia.
HR 39%.
Não perder a esperança é o essencial


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

mr. phillip disse:


> Cheira-me a nova máxima do ano...



Pois a mim, cheira-me que vou igualar a máxima do ano!
Estou com 20,4ºC, após uma máxima de *22,9ºC*, tal como ontem!

O vento sopra fraco a moderado, constante, e predominante da faixa S-O, estando nos 12,2 km/h, actualmente, de SSO (202º)

Humidade nos 37%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Henrique (10 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

Sigo com 19,5ºC e 59% Hr, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui também desceu há pouco. A vento de N parece por breves momentos marcar presença de vez em quando mas entretanto já subiu aos 24.1ºC, a máxima do dia.
> HR 39%.
> Não perder a esperança é o essencial



Eu não a perdi.  Pode ser que daqui a bocado a temperatura volte aonde estava.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2009 às 14:55)

Depois de atingir a máxima do ano, eis que a temperatura... tropeçou...
Sigo com 19.8ºC, depois de ter tido 20.9ºC


----------



## F_R (10 Mar 2009 às 15:28)

24.1ºC agora que é a máxima até ao momento


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 16:31)

Após ter atingido a máxima do ano de *24.8ºC *eis que ela baixou aos 24.6ºC.
Esperava mais calor


----------



## HotSpot (10 Mar 2009 às 16:45)

Aqui tambem maxima do ano com 24,9oC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2009 às 17:02)

A temperatura mantém-se estável, estando nos 19,3ºC actualmente! A máxima não passou mesmo dos *22,9ºC*

Humidade nos 43%
Pressão a 1022 hPa, estável
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NNO (338º), com uma média de 8,9 km/h, e com um máximo de *21,2 km/h* de SSO (202º), pelas 13:04
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,5ºC
Variação de Temperaura nos -0,2ºC/h

Ambiente confortável


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 17:12)

Continua nos 24.6ºC após ter subido aos *25.0ºC*. Quentinho hein!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2009 às 17:27)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.7ºC e céu limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.7ºC ( Máxima do ano).

T.Minima: 8.3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 17:29)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui neste momento estão 23.7ºC e céu limpo.
> 
> ...



Bem quentinho aí 
Amanhã há mais e melhor de certeza
Sigo com 24.0ºC e 35%HR


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 17:46)

A máxima por aqui foi de 22,8ºC...esperava bem mais!! dia mais húmido humidade mínima de 35% e mais vento com uma rajada máxima de 27,7km/h W...

Agora sigo com 20,2ºC, 45%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Mar 2009 às 17:49)

thunderboy disse:


> Bem quentinho aí
> Amanhã há mais e melhor de certeza
> Sigo com 24.0ºC e 35%HR



Pois é nem parece que estamos no inverno, parece que já é verão.


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2009 às 17:55)

A montanha pariu um rato por aqui...
Quando tudo se encaminhava para uma máxima de respeito, eis que a máxima foi batida, mas por muito pouco...
20.9ºC foi a marca...
De momento, 17.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2009 às 18:05)

Valor máximo de *24,9 ºC* esta tarde.

O sol brilhou todo o dia, o vento apresentou-se fraco/nulo e até a mínima subiu em relação a ontem.


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

Extremos de hoje aqui em Odivelas:
Tmin: 10,2ºC
Tmáx: *24,0ºC* - Nova máxima do ano.

Agora, e depois da habitual rápida descida ao pôr-do-sol, a temperatura estagnou nos 16,7ºC.
O vento está fraco, a humidade nos 51%, e brilha um intenso luar.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2009 às 20:18)

Neste momento tenho 14,2ºC de temperatura, a descer ao ritmo de -0,8ºC/h

Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 10,8 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,3ºC


----------



## Lightning (10 Mar 2009 às 20:49)

Dados actuais:

15,6º
73% HR
1022 mb
Vento nulo
Céu limpo


----------



## Henrique (10 Mar 2009 às 21:12)

Extremos do dia:
Temp. máx: 21,2ºC
Temp. min: 10,8ºC

Actualmente estão 15,9ºC e 67% Hr.
O céu esteve limpo com vento fraco.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Ainda com *18,3 ºC* e céu limpo.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 21:24)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Ainda com *18,3 ºC* e céu limpo.



E eu com *17.6ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 21:44)

Tive uma máxima para o fraquinho 22,8ºc mas a esta hora tenho ainda 17,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2009 às 21:59)

Noite bastante quente; ainda com *17,2 ºC* e humidade relativa nos *54 %*.


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2009 às 22:00)

maxima do ano 22.9Cº agora 17.0Cº a descer lentamente


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Noite bastante quente; ainda com *17,2 ºC* e humidade relativa nos *54 %*.



É como aqui, vou com 17,0ºc e humidade de apenas *49%*


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Por aqui, 14.5ºC

Extremos do dia:
11.3ºC
20.9ºC


----------



## stormy (10 Mar 2009 às 22:05)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Por aqui neste momento estão 23.7ºC e céu limpo.
> 
> ...



vamos ver se chegmos aos 30Cº amanha ou 5f


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 22:07)

Amanha, quinta e sexta vou relatar os meus dados a partir de Grândola. No Alentejo para quem não saiba 

17,0ºC
*48%HR*
1021hpa


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

Continua a subir a temperatura que raio!! 

17,3ºc
47%HR

PS: post Nº *4 mil e 500*


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2009 às 22:32)

miguel disse:


> Continua a subir a temperatura que raio!!
> 
> 17,3ºc
> 47%HR
> ...



Parabéns miguel! 
Um número jeitoso!

Vim agora da rua e está uma noite fantástica!
A temperatura aqui está nos 17,2ºC.
Vento nulo e humidade nos 47%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2009 às 22:33)

Desce muito lentamente para os *17,1 ºC* com a humidade nuns estáveis *54 %*.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

O que está a acontecer
Aqui também a temperatura subiu para os 16.6 e a HR está nos 49%


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2009 às 22:57)

Parabéns *Miguel*! 4500 posts é muita coisa!


*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus, sendo que a temperatura máxima foi igual à registada ontem. Em geral, o vento soprou fraco._

---

E ao contrário de muitos por esta região, que ainda se encontram pelos 17's, eu vou com *13,5ºC* no momento!
Humidade nos 60%


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2009 às 23:02)

Obrigado! 

Ainda tenho 17,0ºC e a humidade é de 46%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Subi para os *17,4 ºC*, com a humidade a descer para os *53 %*.


----------



## thunderboy (10 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Subi para os *17,4 ºC*, com a humidade a descer para os *53 %*.



E aqui subi de 16.6ºC para 16.8ºC/16.9ºC e a HR desceu para os 47%


----------



## Teles (10 Mar 2009 às 23:28)

Por aqui o dia foi de primavera com muito sol e uma temperatura maxima de 24.8


----------



## meteo (10 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

Dia muito bom..E amanha ainda vai melhorar...
Verão ainda no Inverno...Aliás estes dias no Verão eram considerados fantásticos,sem pinta de vento!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

Por aqui mínima de 12.1ºC e máxima de 21.0ºC 

Aqui o vento acalmou, a temperatura disparou, nada comum por aqui.


----------



## kikofra (11 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

Autentico fim de tarde de primavera, ja se ouvem cigarras a cantar.


----------



## Loureso (11 Mar 2009 às 00:57)

Olá boa noite a todos 




Céu limpo de um tom azulado que mais parece uma noite de Verão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2009 às 01:10)

Extremos do dia 10:

Tm: *11,7 ºC*
Tx: *24,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lousano (11 Mar 2009 às 01:31)

Boa noite.

Por aqui foi mais um dia solarengo, com máxima de 23,2º e mínima de 7,3º

Neste momento 9,8º e vento fraco.

Neste "Março, Marçagão...", o que denoto é uma temperatura mínima anormalmente alta.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2009 às 07:29)

Bons Dias!

Mais uma noite de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, e vento fraco, ou nulo! A temperatura mínima de hoje não desceu abaixo dos *11,0ºC*, sendo que neste momento tenho 11,9ºC

Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,9ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mar 2009 às 08:02)

Bom dia
Nesta noite contra as expectativas a temperatura desceu aos 7.5ºC. Agora estão 12.3ºC e avizinha-se mais um dia de calor


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 8.2ºC.
Por agora estão 14.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2009 às 09:12)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 12ºC, seguindo agora com 15.2ºC.
O céu está praticamente limpo, se exceptuarmos uns cirrus tresmalhados que para lá andam...
Vento fraco, pressão nos 1023hpa.
Mais um dia de máxima acima dos 20ºC em perspectiva.


----------



## vitamos (11 Mar 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco! Vem aí mais um dia de forno!


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2009 às 10:29)

Mínima em Setubal de 12,3°C


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2009 às 11:56)

18.7ºC é como está de momento...
Se bater a máxima, será por pouco.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2009 às 12:15)

Neste momento tenho 21,4ºC, sendo a máxima até ao momento de *21,7ºC*. O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Cirrus!

Humidade nos 33%
Pressão nos 1023 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,7ºC/h


----------



## squidward (11 Mar 2009 às 12:42)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tenho vindo a reparar, desde há muito tempo, que a fiabilidade dos teus dados deixa um pouco a desejar.
> Devias recolocar o sensor; com certeza terás um sitio mais adequado para o colocar.



pois...também já tinha pensado logo nisso ao inicio, e também reparo que os valores são demasiadamente altos em relação a realidade( para ai uns 4ºC acima do normal), o pior é que aqui no prédio não tenho mais nenhum sitio para o pôr, e alem disso o meu irmão já o fixou naquele sitio. como a tarde (a partir das 16/17h) o sol bate na caixa (casa para pássaros em plástico) aquilo deve de abafar...apesar de ter uma portinha semi-aberta á frente para não abafar tanto...por isso nestes dias de calor, ele lá aldraba as temperaturas, mas eu dou uma margem de 4ºC...ou seja de 28.6ºC passa para 24.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Mar 2009 às 12:46)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui um dia em tudo igual ao de ontem.
Às 7h30 e apesar dos 12ºC que estavam na altura, já se notava e bem aquele aroma a primavera! 

A mínima foi de 11,5ºC.
Por agora 22,5ºC e 38% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## squidward (11 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

por aqui já estão 22.7ºC...por enquanto o meu sensor não está a aldrabar (no accuweather também diz que estão 22ºC)...isso só acontece lá mais a tarde


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

20.7ºC... está quase...


----------



## ct5iul (11 Mar 2009 às 13:34)

BOA TARDE LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp actual 21.2ºC 13:30
Temp ao sol: 26.5ºC 13:30
Pressão: 1021.7Hpa  13:30
Intensidade do Vento: Fraco 6.3 km/h 13:30
Escala de Beaufort :2 Brisa Ligeira Ar Fraco
Direção do Vento: N/NE 13:30
Temperatura do vento: 21.0ºC 13:30
Humidade Relativa: 46 %  13:30
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm  13:30
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 5 Moderado  13:30
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2009 às 13:40)

E a temperatura alcançou os *22,9ºC*, sendo essa a máxima do dia de hoje, até ao momento (Se se manter, terei o 3º dia consecutivo com esta máxima)!

Neste momento estou com 22,5ºC
Humidade nos 32%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 3,6 km/h de *ESE (112º)*
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2009 às 13:46)

Por aqui, na terra do vento, estou com 21.7ºC está um magnifico dia de Verão  vento fraco vindo de Este.


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 12.2ºC e uma máxima de 21.1ºC até ao momento.

Sigo com 20.7ºC
Pressão nos 1020.5 hpa


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2009 às 14:11)

Dados actuais:

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas;

22,8º   
1021 mb
32% HR 
3,2 km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

22.4ºC, máxima do ano...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

A temperatura voltou a subir, e registei uma nova máxima do dia, do mês e do ano, com *23,4ºC*

Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC
Humidade nos 31%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +1,1ºC/h


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2009 às 14:25)

23,3º. Siga para os 25


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

Valor mínimo de *13,0 ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## kikofra (11 Mar 2009 às 15:21)

A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 14,5ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 26,9ºC às 3:10 PM e a mínima foi de 5,8ºC às 6:03 AM.


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2009 às 15:36)

23,7º neste momento. Esta é a máxima do ano (pelo menos até ver). 

Pode ser que amanhã seja ultrapassada


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2009 às 16:29)

Chegou aos 23.1ºC... Está agora nos 22.8ºC, veremos então se a máxima já está...


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2009 às 16:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> Chegou aos 23.1ºC... Está agora nos 22.8ºC, veremos então se a máxima já está...



Por aqui a máxima ao que tudo indica já está. 23,8º há minutos, mas já começou a descer, estando agora nos 23,5º.

Ainda pode voltar a subir, eu sei  agora vamos lá ver se sobe mesmo.


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2009 às 17:11)

kikofra disse:


> A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 14,5ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 26,9ºC às 3:10 PM e a mínima foi de 5,8ºC às 6:03 AM.




aqui tive uma maxima de 23.6Cº curiosamente identica á de sines


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2009 às 17:22)

Valor máximo de *25,2 ºC* atingido perto das 17h.


----------



## kikofra (11 Mar 2009 às 17:58)

stormy disse:


> aqui tive uma maxima de 23.6Cº curiosamente identica á de sines



aqui chegou aos 28cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Mar 2009 às 18:01)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.7ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.5ºC
T.Minima: 8.2ºC


----------



## squidward (11 Mar 2009 às 18:22)

hoje a minha estação registou uma máxima de 26.8ºC, pelo que vejo nos relatos aqui no fórum, hoje parece estar mais perto da realidade


----------



## Lousano (11 Mar 2009 às 18:24)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 25,5º
H 73%

Min
T 5,8º
H 28%


Neste momento 22,6º


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

Quase 19:30 e aqui ainda estão uns surpreendentes 20°C que baralham os sentidos para a hora, quase que cheira a Verão e a esplanadas


----------



## Henrique (11 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

Extremos do dia:
Temp. máx: 26,8ºC (Máxima do ano )
Temp. min: 11,6ºC

Belo dia de verão.
Sigo agora com 22,3ºC e 43%Hr


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2009 às 19:30)

Afinal, a temperatura máxima subiu aos *24,5ºC*!!

Neste momento tenho 16,1ºC
Humidade a 57%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -2,8ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 23.1ºC...
Os relatos de temperaturas próximas dos 28ºC não estarão inflaccionados 
pela colocação dos sensores?

De momento, 19.8ºC, um final de tarde de verão, quase...


----------



## squidward (11 Mar 2009 às 19:56)

mr. phillip disse:


> A minha máxima ficou-se pelos 23.1ºC...
> *Os relatos de temperaturas próximas dos 28ºC não estarão inflaccionados
> pela colocação dos sensores?*
> 
> De momento, 19.8ºC, um final de tarde de verão, quase...



o IM deu para hoje máxima de 26ºC para Santarém, a minha estação registou uma máxima de 26.8ºC...por acaso até está próximo daquilo que era previsto...apesar do sol bater na caixa. Ontem por exemplo deu uma máxima de 28.8ºC...bastante inflacionado, daí eu nesses casos onde há uma discrepância entre os dados do IM e a minha estação, dou uma margem de erro de cerca de 4ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

Tal como estava à espera a temperatura máxima foi batida e esta foi de 21.5ºC.

Sigo com 17.8ºC.
Pressão nos 1020.0 hpa.


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2009 às 20:08)

Dados actuais:

20,2º
42% HR
1019 mb
Vento nulo...

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## squidward (11 Mar 2009 às 20:21)

neste momento estão--- 17.2ºC


----------



## HotSpot (11 Mar 2009 às 20:42)

Máximo Hoje:  25.1 ºC  (15:28)
Mínimo Hoje: 6.7 ºC (06:37)

Máxima do ano


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2009 às 20:56)

Noite algo quente, com um valor actual de *19,2 ºC* e a humidade relativa nos *46 %*.


----------



## DRC (11 Mar 2009 às 21:10)

E continuamos com um Verão antecipado.
Temperatura máxima voltou a subir aos 25ºC.
Dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado, bom para
tirar as T-Shirts guardadas do armário.


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mar 2009 às 21:32)

Boa noite
A máxima foi apenas de 25.7ºC Parecia mais quente que o que na realidade foi


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2009 às 21:37)

Ainda 17.5ºC... Parece uma noite de Verão...


----------



## Lightning (11 Mar 2009 às 21:37)

Dados actuais:

17,0º
62% HR
4,5 km/h
1020 mb


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Mar 2009 às 21:38)

Antes que me esqueça...
Extremos do dia: 
12ºC
23.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,0 ºC*
Tx: *25,2 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## stormy (11 Mar 2009 às 21:43)

estou com 18.1Cº a minima de amanhã será outra vez elevada.......parabens ás grandes amplitudes do oeste (leiria e alcanena)


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mar 2009 às 21:43)

Bem é melhor postar os extremos

T.máx:25.7ºC
T.mín:7.4ºC

Precipitação:0.0mm

Temperatura actual nos 18.2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mar 2009 às 21:45)

stormy disse:


> estou com 18.1Cº a minima de amanhã será outra vez elevada.......parabens ás grandes amplitudes do oeste (leiria e alcanena)



E especialmente as da Lousã do nosso membro Lousano


----------



## João Ferreira (11 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Tmin: 12.2ºC
Tmáx: 21.5ºC

Sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## kikofra (11 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

O Sol nasceu às 06:53 e pôs-se às 18:38. A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 14,5ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 28,1ºC às 3:36 PM e a mínima foi de 5,8ºC às 6:03 AM. A humidade atingiu o máximo às 6:26 AM com 97% e a mínima às 3:31 PM com 22%. A temperatura aparente é de 10,7ºC devido ao valores da humidade e velocidade do vento. A rajada de vento mais forte sentida hoje foi de 24,1k/h às 4:33 PM. Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou 0mb e nas últimas 24 horas variou -2mb o que geralmente não altera o estado actual.


----------



## Relâmpago (11 Mar 2009 às 23:06)

Boa noite

Por aqui, tempo sereno. Céu limpo e lua cheia. Vento fraco.

Temp.= 17,1º C
Hum. rel= 49%
Pressão= 1023 hPa


----------



## Lousano (11 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

Neste momento ainda "quentinho" com 10,3


----------



## Gilmet (11 Mar 2009 às 23:16)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu limpo, ou pouco nublado por Cirrus. O vento soprou, em geral fraco, a humidade manteve-se baixa, e estableceu-se uma nova temperatura máxima do ano._

---

Neste momento tenho 13,7ºC
Humidade a 55%


----------



## thunderboy (11 Mar 2009 às 23:31)

kikofra disse:


> O Sol nasceu às 06:53 e pôs-se às 18:38. A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 14,5ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 28,1ºC às 3:36 PM e a mínima foi de 5,8ºC às 6:03 AM. A humidade atingiu o máximo às 6:26 AM com 97% e a mínima às 3:31 PM com 22%. A temperatura aparente é de 10,7ºC devido ao valores da humidade e velocidade do vento. A rajada de vento mais forte sentida hoje foi de 24,1k/h às 4:33 PM. Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou 0mb e nas últimas 24 horas variou -2mb o que geralmente não altera o estado actual.



Grande amplitude térmica
Já me sinto insignificante,pequenino
Sigo com 12.6ºC e 64% HR


----------



## kikofra (12 Mar 2009 às 00:09)

thunderboy disse:


> Grande amplitude térmica
> Já me sinto insignificante,pequenino
> Sigo com 12.6ºC e 64% HR



Quando vi isto até me pareceu estranhos, mas depois vi mais 2 fontes de temperatura (im e ipl) e o termómetro estava com os valores quase iguais.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2009 às 00:18)

Por aqui mínima de 13.7ºC e máxima de 22.8ºC, e que continue o Verão.


----------



## Loureso (12 Mar 2009 às 00:46)

Boa noite a todos 




Noite primaveril a qual nos presenteou no seu início com uma Lua fantástica…


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2009 às 07:27)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco! A temperatura mínima foi de *11,2ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com uns confortáveis 14,7ºC

Humidade nos 42%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,0ºC


Até logo!


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mar 2009 às 08:06)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, 13.6ºC e mínima de 6.5ºC esta noite sendo que agora a temperatura encontra-se nos 13.7ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mar 2009 às 08:53)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 7.0ºC, neste momento estão 14.4ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *12,0 ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!

O dia segue com céu limpo, sol e já algum calor. Nota pela manhã para o vento que chegou a  soprar moderado de leste. Agora sopra fraco.


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2009 às 09:50)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje ficou-se pelos 6,6º e segue de momento ainda com uns frescos 11,8º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 10:10)

O dia aquece mais do que o esperado para esta hora; encontro-me de momento com *18,4 ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mar 2009 às 10:22)

Hoje mínima de 7,6ºC

Já sigo com 18,2ºC com vento fraco de NNO


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2009 às 10:22)

Por aqui a estação do fsl já vai nos 21.5 °C. 





http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 11:52)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e *19,7 ºC*.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Mar 2009 às 12:37)

Bom dia neste momento encontro-me no miradouro de Monte Gordo em Vila Franca de Xira tenho montada a estação do Lidl  desde as 09:25 e vai ser desmontada as 13h00.

LOCAL MIRADOURO DE MONTE GORDO VILA FRANCA DE XIRA

Temp actual: 16.2ºC  12:25
Temp Minima: 11.3ºC  09:26
Temp Max: 17.8ºC 11:53
Ponto de orvalho :9.6ºC  12:25
Pressão: 1012.6Hpa  12:25
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado 14.1 km/h 12:25
Direção do Vento: N  12:25
Wind chill: 14.7ºC 12:25
Humidade Relativa: 56 %  12:25
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm  12:25
Altitude: 205Metros
Coordenadas GPS : 38.57.712N-----008.59.607 O


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mar 2009 às 12:45)

Por aqui já estão 26.0ºC


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2009 às 13:00)

20,1º já cá cantam 

Vamos lá ver até onde é que a corda estica 

46% HR, 1020 mb e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ct5iul (12 Mar 2009 às 13:13)

Bem amigos a temperatura máxima aqui pelo miradouro de Monte Gordo em Vila Franca de Xira foi de 17.9ºC registado as 12:59 provavelmente a temperatura devera subir mais mas a estação já foi desmontada a mínima ficou-se pelos 11.3ºC as 09:26 hora em que a estação foi montada a rajada máxima de vento foi de 19.5KM/H.
Por volta das 15h00 a estação será montada no conselho de Sintra se na zona onde eu me encontrar tiver net informarei os dados um abraço a todos esta na hora do almoço


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2009 às 13:15)

Lightning disse:


> 20,1º já cá cantam
> 
> Vamos lá ver até onde é que a corda estica
> 
> 46% HR, 1020 mb e vento fraco a moderado.



Por aqui, sigo com 20.4ºC, e céu limpo... Vamos ver até onde vai, sendo que ontem a esta hora, estava mais ou menos a mesma temperatura...
Mínima de 12ºC esta noite, o mesmo que na noite anterior.


----------



## kikofra (12 Mar 2009 às 13:41)

Temperatura
25,5 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mar 2009 às 13:42)

Boa tarde 
A temperatura já vai nos 25.5ºC, quase a máxima de ontem

HR 31%


----------



## kikofra (12 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

segundo o im leiria vai ser a cidade mais quente do pais hoje.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mar 2009 às 14:10)

kikofra disse:


> segundo o im leiria vai ser a cidade mais quente do pais hoje.



Não. Santarém é que vai com 28ºC de máxima

Sigo com 26.0ºC


----------



## kikofra (12 Mar 2009 às 14:17)

thunderboy disse:


> Não. Santarém é que vai com 28ºC de máxima
> 
> Sigo com 26.0ºC



tens razao, so vi o mapa geral, que nao mostra santarem.


----------



## GARFEL (12 Mar 2009 às 14:21)

Boa tarde a todos
em tomar estamas não faz mal
alguem me pode dizer ou publicar aqui ou ate enviar para o meu mail
um site ou uma run das 300 horas
thanks a lot


----------



## Roque (12 Mar 2009 às 14:28)

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=300&mode=0[/URL]

Garfel aqui tens


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2009 às 14:30)

GARFEL disse:


> alguem me pode dizer ou publicar aqui ou ate enviar para o meu mail
> um site ou uma run das 300 horas



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=300&mode=0


Tens consciência que uma previsão a 300h vale o que vale, ou seja, quase nada... certo? 

PS: Desculpa Roque não tinha visto que já tinhas colocado link...


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2009 às 15:05)

Neste momento 22,9º e ainda falta 1/1,5 horas para se atingir a máxima.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

Por aqui vou seguindo com a máxima do dia: 22.2ºC...


----------



## GARFEL (12 Mar 2009 às 15:42)

Obrigado
sim sei perfeitamente
no entanto vou dar uma vista de olhos
e guardar o site para utlizar lá para mais perto das ferias de pascoa
obrigado


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2009 às 15:58)

Igualo a máxima de ontem e do ano: 23.1ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2009 às 16:37)

Por uma décima de grau, eis a máxima do ano: 23.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2009 às 16:40)

Que tarde excelente, por aqui! Vento fraco e temperatura agradável!

A máxima atingiu os *25,8ºC*!

Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC
Humidade nos 33%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,6ºC/h


----------



## Teles (12 Mar 2009 às 16:46)

Boa tarde, por aqui a tarde foi escaldante para esta altura do ano, atingiu uma temperatura maxima de 28.8


----------



## kikofra (12 Mar 2009 às 16:56)

A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 28,6ºC às 3:53 PM


----------



## Henrique (12 Mar 2009 às 17:10)

Após a máxima de 25,9ºC a temperatura ja desçe.
Sigo agora com 24,8ºC e 39% Hr.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Mar 2009 às 17:16)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão 25.7ºC e céu limpo, a temperatura Máxima de hoje foi de 28.1ºC.

T.Minima de hoje: 7.0ºC


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mar 2009 às 17:19)

Vou já postar os extremos

T.máx:27.2ºC
T.min:6.5ºC

Precipitação:0.0mm

Agora vou com 26.7ºC e 25% de HR

HR mínima *21%*


----------



## ct5iul (12 Mar 2009 às 17:21)

Boa Tarde neste momento encontro-me no miradouro da Cruz Alta em Sintra tenho montada a estação do Lidl desde as 15:15 e vai ser desmontada as 17h30 o vento por aqui sopra forte 


LOCAL Miradouro Cruz Alta da Serra de Sintra

Temp actual: 16.5ºC  17:00
Temp Minima: 14.8ºC  15:23
Temp Max: 17.2ºC 16:43
Ponto de orvalho :5.6ºC  17:00
Pressão: 998.1Hpa  17:00
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado a Forte 26.9 km/h 17:00
Direção do Vento: SW  17:00
Wind chill: 10.3ºC 17:00
Humidade Relativa: 86 %  17:00
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm  17:00
Altitude: 523 Metros
Coordenadas GPS : 38º 47' 9,35N ---- 9º 23' 34,51 W


----------



## squidward (12 Mar 2009 às 17:43)

máxima de *29.0ºC*...será que está certo?


----------



## ct5iul (12 Mar 2009 às 17:44)

Bem amigos a temperatura máxima aqui pelo miradouro da Cruz Alta em Sintra foi de 17.2ºC registado as 16:43 a temperatura esta a descer a estação já foi desmontada a mínima ficou-se pelos 14.8ºC as 15:23 a rajada máxima de vento foi de 35.1KM/H. as 15:55 esta na hora de descer ate a Capital um abraço a todos


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2009 às 17:48)

squidward disse:


> máxima de *29.0ºC*...será que está certo?




Nessas várzeas da zona centro não é de admirar.

Por aqui a máxima foi de 26,6º e segue de momento a temperatura estabilizada de 26,1º


----------



## squidward (12 Mar 2009 às 17:52)

Lousano disse:


> Nessas várzeas da zona centro não é de admirar.
> 
> Por aqui a máxima foi de 26,6º e segue de momento a temperatura estabilizada de 26,1º



Sim, é bem capaz (apesar de ter dado uma margem de erro de 4ºC, porque o sensor mostrou 33.0ºC, efeitos do sol a bater-lhe) Já que Santarem era a cidade mais quente com uma previsao de 28ºC e nota-se que está calor...autentico dia Verão...aliás, envergonha até muitos dias de Agosto


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mar 2009 às 17:56)

squidward disse:


> Sim, é bem capaz (apesar de ter dado uma margem de erro de 4ºC, porque o sensor mostrou 33.0ºC, efeitos do sol a bater-lhe) Já que Santarem era a cidade mais quente com uma previsao de 28ºC e nota-se que está calor...autentico dia Verão...aliás, envergonha até muitos dias de Agosto



Também aqui no centro um termómetro ao Sol marcava 32ºC quando a temperatura ainda não passava dos 25ºC e ainda eram 13.30h


----------



## squidward (12 Mar 2009 às 17:58)

thunderboy disse:


> Também aqui no centro um termómetro ao Sol marcava 32ºC quando a temperatura ainda não passava dos 25ºC e ainda eram 13.30h



mas atenção que no meu caso não é o sensor que apanha sol, mas sim a caixa...e aquilo deve de abafar muito.


----------



## thunderboy (12 Mar 2009 às 18:00)

squidward disse:


> mas atenção que no meu caso não é o sensor que apanha sol, mas sim a caixa...e aquilo deve de abafar muito.



Esqueci-me de dizer que o termómetro é da farmácia.


----------



## HotSpot (12 Mar 2009 às 18:17)

Aqui maxima de 26.5ºC nova maxima do ano. Dias bem quentes para Março.

squidward, por mais graus que tires à leitura do sensor, nunca vais saber na realidade a temperatura no teu local de observação.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Mar 2009 às 18:25)

Tarde de muito calor, que fez lembrar os dias de Verão.

O céu permaneceu limpo, o vento fraco e o valor máximo observado foi de *27,6 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2009 às 19:53)

Um dia de verão...

Tenho colegas que foram hoje à tarde para a linha e relataram um invejável dia de praia. 

Aqui em Odivelas a temperatura subiu aos *26,1ºC*.
A humidade relativa desceu aos 28%.

O mês começou frio, mas as valentes máximas dos últimos 4 dias já abafaram completamente as máximas de 14-15ºC do inicio do mês.


----------



## psm (12 Mar 2009 às 20:16)

Que mais posso dizer que em Lisboa estava muito calor mais parecido com um dia tipico de praia, bem quando cheguei ao Estoril estava muito ameno! Nem um bocado de vento!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2009 às 20:55)

Um dia muito bom por aqui,  superior a muitos dias de Verão, mínima de 13.9ºC e máxima de 24.2ºC, neste momento estou com 18.4ºC.

Amanhã o Verão por aqui já vai acalmar   estou a contar com algum vento de norte mesmo sendo fraco, irá fazer-se sentir na temperatura.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2009 às 21:02)

E neste momento ainda tenho 16,8ºC!

Humidade nos 44%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,4ºC/h


----------



## Lousano (12 Mar 2009 às 21:05)

Neste momento 14,0º.
Arrefecimento nocturno muito vagaroso para a época.


----------



## Lightning (12 Mar 2009 às 21:26)

Boas

A máxima de hoje foi de 25,0º 

De tarde realmente foi bastante o calor que se fez sentir...

A humidade relativa desceu até aos 27%.  

Por agora, 17,1º e 53% HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2009 às 22:03)

O dia de hoje foi praticamente um decalque do de ontem, senão vejamos:

Ontem: 12ºC / 23.1ºC
Hoje: 12ºC / 23.2ºC

De momento, sigo com 16.9º.

A partir de amanhã, e durante a próxima semana, passarei a postar de outros locais, já que vou de férias numa de "ir para fora cá dentro", e postarei de Montalegre, Castro Laboreiro, Melgaço, e por aí adiante...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2009 às 22:29)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu limpo, vento fraco, e temperaturas relativamente elevadas._

---

Neste momento ainda tenho 16,1ºC


----------



## Obidense (12 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

Boas
Estando Óbidos situado no micro clima do cabo carvoeiro...

12.03.2009
Temp.  Máx.---23,7°
Temp. Min.-----7,9°
Temp. Actual--14.9°
HR. Actual-----82%


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Despeço-me com 16.6ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco.
Até amanhã...


----------



## meteo (12 Mar 2009 às 23:39)

psm disse:


> Que mais posso dizer que em Lisboa estava muito calor mais parecido com um dia tipico de praia, bem quando cheguei ao Estoril estava muito ameno! Nem um bocado de vento!



Sem dúvida um dia muito quente..Daqueles que até de noite se tem calor!
Tão espantosa foi a temperatura máxima em Oeiras,de 26 graus...Em JUlho,termos 25 graus por aqui já é muito bom 
Dias quentes estes....


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

boas

17.8ºc bom para dar um belo passeio pela praia, ver as estrelas, sentar numa esplanada a beber umas e outras sem vento, céu limpo.

 ainda agora vim de Sesimbra estava muito bom que bela noite de primavera, mas ainda é inverno  

abraços


----------



## AnDré (12 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

Bem-vindo *Obidense* 

------------------

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 26,1ºC.

A humidade variou entre os 28 e os 54%.


Por agora 15,9ºC e humidade nos 46%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

As boas-vindas ao *Obidense*. 

---

Extremos do dia 12:

Tm: *12,0 ºC*
Tx: *27,6 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

Despeço-me com 10,9... e a mínima esta madrugada deve aumentar para os 7,5º (aceito apostas  )


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2009 às 00:16)

Por aqui uns belos 15.7ºC, aqui fica a bela subida da temperatura nos últimos 7 dias.


----------



## squidward (13 Mar 2009 às 01:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui maxima de 26.5ºC nova maxima do ano. Dias bem quentes para Março.
> 
> *squidward, por mais graus que tires à leitura do sensor, nunca vais saber na realidade a temperatura no teu local de observação.*



isso é verdade. Para mim sempre foi um "berbicacho" dar um valor ás máximas em dias de calor/céu limpo , mas tenho que meter um valor...é claro que não vou meter 33ºC...dai eu tirar sempre nestes casos 4ºC, dando 29ºC bem mais perto da previsão de 28ºC para santarem.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2009 às 02:38)

Por aqui a noite segue tranquila. Mas mais fresca que ontem.
13,9ºC e 54% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2009 às 07:21)

Sê Bem-Vindo *Obidense*! Contamos com os teus relatos!


Começo o dia de hoje com uma temperatura mais baixa do que as dos dias anteriores! Sigo com 11,8ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de *11,6ºC*, pelas 3:36

O é nulo, ou sopra fraco, sendo a rajada máxima, até ao momento, de apenas *12,5 km/h*!

Humidade nos 68%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,9ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 07:57)

Bom dia
A mínima de hoje foi 7.3ºC.
Agora o céu apresenta-se limpo, a temperatura é de 12.8ºC e a HR 70%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mar 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 7.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.1ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui a mínima foi de 11,5ºC pela 3ª vez consecutiva. 


Por agora sigo com 14,8ºC e 57% de humidade relativa.
Céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2009 às 09:30)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 6,9º e segue de momento com 12,7º, sol e mais sol e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mar 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!
Mínma de 12.5ºC, seguindo agora com 15.2ºC.
Céu limpo, vento fraco, 1022hpa.
Mais um dia de AA para a colecção...


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2009 às 09:43)

squidward disse:


> isso é verdade. Para mim sempre foi um "berbicacho" dar um valor ás máximas em dias de calor/céu limpo , mas tenho que meter um valor...é claro que não vou meter 33ºC...dai eu tirar sempre nestes casos 4ºC, dando 29ºC bem mais perto da previsão de 28ºC para santarem.



Estes casos são sempre complicados e personalizados. Ou seja existem sempre maneiras de tentar dar a volta e certamente que membros do fórum com um enorme know how na temática poderão dar-te uma ajuda muito avalizada e certamente até pouco dispendiosa. Parece-me que tens as condições locais para tal e por isso certamente que com uma ou outra adaptação irás conseguir! É sempre preferível participares com o teu entusiasmo e simpatia como sempre o fizeste nesta casa, sem colocares um valor de temperatura. Ao dizeres tenho que colocar "um valor" sendo que este não tem nenhuma base credível, acaba por não ser a melhor solução. Eu entendo o teu problema porque também tenho uma estação e embora o erro das medições seja mínimo e  influenciado por micro condições do edifício, entendo que é melhor canalizar a minha participação de outras formas do que dar valores erróneos 
Repito: és um membro com muito boas participações e dinamismo. Não é preciso mais nada  Ou seja é preferível ires resolvendo com o tempo os problemas de sensor e aí sim apresentares as tuas máximas! Existem muitas maneiras de participar neste fórum e sabes bem isso 

Aqui por Coimbra céu limpo e vento nulo! Mais uma tarde quente em perspectiva


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2009 às 11:26)

Nas próximas 24 horas na região de Lisboa o vento irá rodar para norte, por volta das 15h  por isso preparem os termómetros


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.7ºC, céu limpo e o vento é nulo.


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2009 às 13:22)

Por aqui está ligeiramente mais fresco que nos últimos 3 dias.
Ainda assim estou com 22,4ºC e 35% de humidade relativa.

Vento fraco e muito sol.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Mar 2009 às 13:25)

Sigo com 20.6ºC, com céu limpo e vento fraco, mas mais intenso que nos ultimos dias...


----------



## stormy (13 Mar 2009 às 13:29)

minima hoje de 11.9Cº .....ontem maxima do ano com 24.3Cº
os dados que estao na minha assinatura só serao actualizados quanto tiver acesso a todas as estaçoes no mesmo dia para os dados sairem com coerencia temporal
boas


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2009 às 14:25)

Valor mínimo de *12,0 ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

Boas Tardes!

Mais fresco está o dia de hoje! A temperatura máxima ainda não superou os *23,4ºC*, sendo que neste momento tenho 23,2ºC

Humidade nos 31%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +0,5ºC/h


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 15:14)

Águas de Moura o carro marca 27°C...


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 15:28)

Nas pontes já a chegar a Setúbal o carro marca 27°C e de Grândola aqui tem vindo sempre a marcar 27°C raramente indo aos 26°C...


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 15:34)

Já dentro de setúbal estão segundo o carro 28°C...Já confirmo pela estação.


----------



## F_R (13 Mar 2009 às 15:46)

Boas pessoal

Que dia de verão este
Estão 25.1ºC

A mínima foi de 11.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2009 às 15:50)

Neste momento tenho 21,0ºC, a descer, após uma máxima que não passou dos *23,5ºC*

Humidade nos 44%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -2,0ºC/h


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mar 2009 às 16:10)

Extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje:  	  26.6 ºC (15:08)
Mínimo Hoje: 	 6.6 ºC (05:53)

5º dia consecutivo em que a máxima do ano é batida:

Dia 9  - 24,2ºC
Dia 10 - 24,9ºC
Dia 11 - 25,1ºC
Dia 12 - 26,5ºC
Dia 13 - 26,6ºC


----------



## squidward (13 Mar 2009 às 16:17)

pessoal, acho que ja descobri a "careca" do meu sensor. Reparei que por volta das 15:45 ele deu uma máxima de 28.2ºC a partir daí a temperatura começou a descer bem até aos 27.3ºC, de repente volta a subir em força e agora está nos 28.6ºC, ou seja, quando o sol começa a bater na caixa. Assim sendo posso confirmar que a máxima aqui foi de 28.2ºC...ele agora há de subir ate aos 30 e tal como nos últimos dias. Será que ja descobri um truque?


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

Já por casa posso dizer que a estação marca agora 25,0ºC...quando cheguei marcava 26ºC


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2009 às 16:50)

Por aqui 25,4º.

A máxima não foi além dos 25,8º.


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 16:58)

Estou agora a atingir a máxima e é de 26.8ºC. Pior que ontem mas mesmo assim muito bom


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2009 às 17:04)

HotSpot disse:


> 5º dia consecutivo em que a máxima do ano é batida:
> 
> Dia 9  - 24,2ºC
> Dia 10 - 24,9ºC
> ...



Em comparação com as tuas:

Dia 9  - *24,4 ºC*
Dia 10 - *24,9 ºC*
Dia 11 - *25,2 ºC*
Dia 12 - *27,6 ºC*
Dia 13 - *26,0 ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mar 2009 às 17:18)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 25.4ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.5ºC
T.Minima: 7.9ºC


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2009 às 17:28)

squidward disse:


> pessoal, acho que ja descobri a "careca" do meu sensor. Reparei que por volta das 15:45 ele deu uma máxima de 28.2ºC a partir daí a temperatura começou a descer bem até aos 27.3ºC, de repente volta a subir em força e agora está nos 28.6ºC, ou seja, quando o sol começa a bater na caixa. Assim sendo posso confirmar que a máxima aqui foi de 28.2ºC...ele agora há de subir ate aos 30 e tal como nos últimos dias. Será que ja descobri um truque?



Um semi truque 

Por um lado trabalhoso porque terás sempre que verificar o momento da máxima. Por outro lado esse método não funciona em dias em que o céu não esteja limpo, ou em dias correspondentes a mudanças atmosféricas. Além disso o sol varia a sua posição ao longo do ano  Continuo a  aconselhar-te a mudança de sítio do sensor ou melhoria das condições locais se possível 

Por Lisboa, céu limpo e ainda bastante calor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2009 às 17:33)

vitamos disse:


> Um semi truque
> 
> Por um lado trabalhoso porque terás sempre que verificar o momento da máxima. Por outro lado esse método não funciona em dias em que o céu não esteja limpo, ou em dias correspondentes a mudanças atmosféricas. Além disso o sol varia a sua posição ao longo do ano  Continuo a  aconselhar-te a mudança de sítio do sensor ou melhoria das condições locais se possível



Se a mudança de local não chegar, o *squidward* pode ir pensando em adquirir uma nova estação, em que valha a pena a aplicação de um radiation shield. 
Assim, nunca mais terá problemas em acertar com as temperaturas, apesar de implicar algumas despesas.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 18:00)

Vou ainda com 24,2ºC  30%HR. 1019hpa e vento fraco 10,0km/h NE


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2009 às 18:17)

Boa tarde! 

Por aqui o vento tem soprado bem na última hora.
Tanto se chamou pela nortada, que ela aí está! 

Estou com 19,6ºC e 44%.

Ainda assim a máxima foi de *24,6ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2009 às 18:25)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui o vento tem soprado bem na última hora.
> Tanto se chamou pela nortada, que ela aí está!



Pois por aqui, o vento, embora constante e de Norte, ainda não ultrapassou os *21,5 km/h*

O céu apresenta muitos Cirrus na Faixa N-SO, e o Sol já não brilha. A temperatura desce a bom ritmo (-2,0ºC/h), estando nos 17,1ºC actualmente!

Humidade nos 46%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 13,5 km/h de OSO (248º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,4ºC


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 18:37)

Extremos de Março:

1(8.4ºC/16.4ºC) 2(7.9ºC/17.0ºC) 3(6.8ºC/16.3ºC) 4(10.4ºC/14.3ºC) 5(10.9ºC/14.3ºC) 6(11.4ºC/15.4ºC) 7(12.5ºC/19.3ºC) 8(8.9ºC/19.7) 9(5.4ºC/24.4ºC) 10(5.9ºC/25.0ºC) 11(7.5ºC/25.5ºC) 12(6.5ºC/27.2ºC) 13(7.3ºC/26.8ºC)

Média das máximas: 20.1ºC
Média das mínimas: 8.4ºC

Mínima mais alta:12.5ºC
Mínima mais baixa:5.4ºC

Máxima mais alta:27.2ºC
Máxima mais baixa:14.3ºC

Precipitação:
1-1,5mm	2-0mm	3-0mm	4-4,0mm	5-7,7mm	6-1,6mm	7-0,5mm	8-0mm	9-0mm	10-0mm	11-0mm	12-0mm	13-0mm

Precipitação total:15.3mm


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mar 2009 às 18:45)

Por aqui foi mais um dia de muito calor, máxima de 25,7ºC e miníma de 12,5ºC, o céu encontra-se nublado por cirros, o vento é fraco a moderado de N, actualmente tenho 17,0ºC, 1021hpa e 45% de humidade.


----------



## Henrique (13 Mar 2009 às 19:01)

Extremos do dia:
Temp. min: 12,3ºC
Temp. máx: 26,0ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2009 às 19:19)

Tarde menos quente que a de ontem, com um valor máximo de *26,0 ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2009 às 19:38)

Neste momento 16,2º e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 21:57)

Ainda com 16,5ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Neste momento já levo *13,1ºC*, e a humidade vai subindo ao ritmo de +8%/h, estando nos 63% actualmente!

Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,4ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2009 às 22:42)

Ainda com *17,6 ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 22:55)

A temperatura subiu  17,4ºC e 44%HR


----------



## Teles (13 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Por aqui 15.2


----------



## Gilmet (13 Mar 2009 às 23:23)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu limpo, sendo que ao fim da tarde foi possível observar um "manto" de Cirroestratus na faixa N-SO. O vento soprou fraco a moderado._

---

Neste momento tenho 13,4ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2009 às 23:24)

Tenho agora 16,9ºC


----------



## MSantos (13 Mar 2009 às 23:31)

Boas

Aqui por Oeiras bem quente ainda *17ºC*


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Odivelas estão uns incríveis 18,5ºC com 36% de humidade relativa e vento nulo.
Está-se tão bem na rua, mas tão bem! 

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 11,5ºC
Tmáx: 24,6ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Mar 2009 às 23:42)

Neste momento já levo 14,0ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2009 às 23:51)

Por cá mínima de 12.5ºC e máxima de 23.4ºC, destaque para o vento que se levantou durate a tarde vindo de norte


----------



## thunderboy (13 Mar 2009 às 23:57)

Sigo com 16.3ºC e a temperatura manda o seu "espalho" habitual das 0h


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2009 às 00:42)

actualmente---- 14.3ºC


----------



## Loureso (14 Mar 2009 às 01:05)

Boa noite e bom fim-de semana para todos 






Não fossem as amplitudes térmicas a marcar a diferença, certamente estaríamos a iniciar o Verão.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2009 às 02:11)

Actualmente tenho 13,3ºC após uma subida para 14,3ºC, eis que ela já vai descendo, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia 13 de Março:

Temp: Máx: 25,7ºC/ Min: 12,5ºC
Vento: 0 Km/h
Pres: 1020hpa
HR: 55%
Prec: 0.0mm


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia! 

Ainda não são 9h e eu já estou com 18,7ºC e 40% de humidade relativa.
A temperatura está a subir em flecha!

A mínima foi de 13,9ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mar 2009 às 08:54)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 7.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.1ºC e o céu está pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


Bom Fim-de-semana


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2009 às 09:15)

Bons Dias!

Mais uma mínima na casa dos 11ºC, tendo sido de *11,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 14,2ºC, a subir com alguma rapidez!

Humidade nos 56%
Pressão a 1023 hPa
Vento a 8,6 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +2,1ºC/h


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 5,6º e segue 12,3º no momento.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2009 às 10:44)

Boas
Mínima de 13,0ºC...

Agora já vou com 21,3ºC, 34%HR, 1024hpa e vento fraco ou nulo...


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 10:58)

Bom dia
Infelizmente hoje não posso dizer a mínima porque o sensor de temperatura lembrou-se de parar de transmitir dados, mas por um termómetro que está na rua sei que foi a rondar os 9ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 11:09)

Entretanto sigo com *23.8ºC* e *29%* de HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mar 2009 às 11:26)

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.7ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2009 às 11:35)

Quente esta manhã pela capital e ainda nem 12h são! O dia vai ser muito quente sem dúvida!


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 11:39)

Após ter descido aos 23.6ºC eis que volta a subir e está nos *24.0ºC*
Já fui à rua de pijama e mesmo assim já sentia um calor bem forte!


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2009 às 11:52)

por aqui estão *21.7ºC*


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

Vou agora com 22,0ºC, 33%HR e vento fraco...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 12:41)

Valor mínimo de *12,7 ºC* esta noite.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

Por aqui 20.7ºC e algum vento fraco e constante de Nordeste


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2009 às 12:52)

Mai um dia bonito dia de sol e calor
Por agora 24ºC


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2009 às 12:53)

Por aqui ainda 16,1º, o que deverá levar a máxima a não ultrapassar os 25º.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 13:08)

Tarde algo quente de céu limpo e vento fraco, com a temperatura nos *25,4 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 13:15)

Ainda só vou com 24.9ºC devido ao vento que se faz sentir


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2009 às 13:25)

por aqui *24.0ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (14 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

Após ter ido aos 25.2ºC, agora está nos 24.8ºC, outra vez


----------



## kikofra (14 Mar 2009 às 13:56)

Temperatura
20,4 ºC


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2009 às 14:22)

Neste momento 20,7º, céu pouco nublado com nuvens altas e vento fraco/moderado de NW

Se o IM manter para Segunda o vento Leste e 27º para Coimbra, então poderei aspirar a chegar ao 30º... veremos.


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2009 às 14:32)

Bons dias, por aqui tive uma mínima de 12,0ºC, mais uma na casa dos 12ºC, actualmente levo 19,7ºC com uma subida gradual, devido ao vento embora fraco, a temperatura não tem subido tanto, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 14:37)

Vim há pouco da Praia da Saúde na Costa da Caparica.
Fui lá esticar um pouco as pernas, e se eu soubesse o que me esperava, tinha levado a lancheira! 

Muito sol, vento nulo, mar sereno...
Não fosse a água fria, e eu diria que estávamos em pleno verão.
Mas sempre deu para refrescar depois de um pouco de exercício. 
----------

Aqui em Odivelas sigo com 23,1ºC e 30% de humidade relativa.
O vento está em geral fraco de norte. 

A máxima até ao momento foi de 23,4ºC.


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2009 às 15:06)

*25.5ºc*


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 15:16)

Contraste às 14h entre a temperatura no Cabo Raso (na altura a estação mais fria do Continente) e a P.Rainha (na altura uma das estações mais quentes).


----------



## diogo (14 Mar 2009 às 15:54)

Por aqui a noite foi algo fresca, mínima de *7.8º*

Agora tenho 21.5º, o céu está limpo


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Mar 2009 às 17:35)

Olá

Hoje a partir da Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) registei uma mínima de 9.2ºC e uma máxima escaldante de 32.7ºC

Sigo com 20.3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Mar 2009 às 18:16)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.8ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo, a temperatura Máxima de hoje foi de 28.3ºC ( que é também a máxima do ano).

T.Minima de hoje: 7.8ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (14 Mar 2009 às 18:23)

Neste momento já vou com 16,8ºC, após uma máxima de 21,3ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 18:43)

João Ferreira disse:


> Hoje a partir da Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) registei uma mínima de 9.2ºC e uma máxima escaldante de 32.7ºC



Tenta verificar as condições de instalação do sensor, uma máxima desse género é impossível, dadas as condições meteorológicas de um dia como este.
A estação mais próxima de ti (Praia da Rainha, Almada) [IM] registou uma máxima na casa dos *27 ºC*, por isso não restam dúvidas que algo se passou para que o comportamento do sensor tenha sido esse, provavelmente sol a incidir, etc.

Não pretendo com isto desencorajar a tua participação, muito pelo contrário, apenas faço este reparo em relação à tua máxima de hoje.
E esta foi a única vez que tal aconteceu, já que te vejo no MeteoPT como um membro que apresenta dados sempre bastante fiáveis, tenho a certeza que hoje se tratou apenas de uma excepção à regra.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2009 às 19:27)

Bom Crepúsculo Vespertino!

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi inferior às dos últimos dias, com *21,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 13,2ºC, uma temperatura muito mais baixa que as dos dias anteriores, por esta hora, e a variar ao ritmo de -1,7ºC/h

Humidade nos 69%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 19:34)

Tarde quente por aqui, com um valor máximo registado de *26,8 ºC*.


----------



## Obidense (14 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

Boas.
Neste momento uns amenos 16° tendo sido a temperatura min 12.5.
Amanhã será um dia quente aqui na zona do cabo carvoeiro.
Mas aposto a proxima 2ª feira como uma dia recorde em termos de máximas...
Um abraço a todos os amantes da Meteo.
Lousano...agora para ti... carrega a estação meteo ás costas e trá-la para a costa de peniche...


----------



## AnDré (14 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

Por aqui também sigo bem mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.
Estou com 15,8ºC.
No entanto a humidade relativa mantém-se baixa, nos 40%.

A máxima de hoje foi 23,4ºC.


----------



## Henrique (14 Mar 2009 às 21:10)

João Ferreira disse:


> Olá
> 
> Hoje a partir da Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) registei uma mínima de 9.2ºC e uma máxima escaldante de 32.7ºC
> 
> Sigo com 20.3ºC





Daniel Vilão disse:


> Tenta verificar as condições de instalação do sensor, uma máxima desse género é impossível, dadas as condições meteorológicas de um dia como este.
> A estação mais próxima de ti (Praia da Rainha, Almada) [IM] registou uma máxima na casa dos *27 ºC*, por isso não restam dúvidas que algo se passou para que o comportamento do sensor tenha sido esse, provavelmente sol a incidir, etc.
> 
> Não pretendo com isto desencorajar a tua participação, muito pelo contrário, apenas faço este reparo em relação à tua máxima de hoje.
> E esta foi a única vez que tal aconteceu, já que te vejo no MeteoPT como um membro que apresenta dados sempre bastante fiáveis, tenho a certeza que hoje se tratou apenas de uma excepção à regra.



Talvez possa esclarecer.
Hoje registei 12,1ºC minima e a máxima mais alta do ano com 27,4ºC e uma Humidade min relativa de 29%.
O vento foi nulo.
Neste momento tenho 18,9ºC e 44% HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

Noite mais fresca, a de hoje.
O céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco e estão *16,1 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2009 às 22:32)

Neste momento encontro-me com 12,9ºC, depois de já ter descido aos 12,5ºC

Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Altoestraus!


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

Boas 
Tive de mínima 13,0ºc e de máxima 25,3ºC esperava mais!! 

No parque das nações estava muito calor ao sol mas depois levantou um ventinho muito desagradável já de noite só se estava bem escondido nos jardins  

Agora em Setúbal tenho 14,8ºC...


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2009 às 23:06)

hoje tive uma máxima de *25.9ºC* (fiz o tal truque)
bem menos quente que nos outros dias, tambem teve mais vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

Por aqui tive uma mínima de 12.8ºC e máxima de 22.0ºC.

O vento esteve fraco mas constante, rajada máxima de 41.8 km/h, um perfeito dia de Verão.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, sendo que, com o avançar do dia, foi possível observar alguns Altoestraus, que ainda persistem, neste momento!_

---

Neste momento tenho 13ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos de dia 14:

Tm: *12,7 ºC*
Tx: *26,8 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

A noite continua tranquila, com o vento a soprar fraco, ao contrário do que aconteceu durante a tarde.
A temperatura é de *15,6 ºC* e a humidade é de *67 %*, com a pressão estável nos *1020,4 hPa*.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2009 às 00:27)

Boa noite!

Por aqui 14,9ºC e 58%.
Vento fraco a moderado de NE.
No entanto, no vale de Odivelas o vento é nulo, e até está uma noite bastante agradável.


*Extremos de ontem aqui:*
Tmin: 13,9ºC
Tmáx: 23,4ºC


----------



## Loureso (15 Mar 2009 às 00:43)

Olá, boa noite a todos 





Estarei com a mania da perseguição ou é verdade que a letra *A* não nos larga?


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2009 às 01:51)

Despeço-me com 12ºC, céu muito nublado por Fractus, e alguma Névoa!

Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2009 às 02:02)

Hoje despeço-me com 11,5ºC, com vento fraco e céu nublado por Altoestraus e alguma névoa, vou ter um mínima baixinha hoje, até amanhã pessoal


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 02:45)

Despeço-me com 12.6ºC e 70% de HR.
Até amanhã


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2009 às 09:00)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *13,3 ºC* esta noite.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2009 às 09:02)

Bons Dias!

Noite de algum Nevoeiro! A temperatura mínima rondou os 12ºC

Neste momento tenho 14ºC
Humidade nos 81%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 21,5 km/h de NNO (338º), com um máximo de *32,0 km/h* de N (360º), pelas 07:04!

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 7.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.0ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2009 às 10:18)

Pelo _limite_ da Estremadura, o céu está limpo, o vento sopra fraco de NE e estão *17,5 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Mar 2009 às 10:43)

A temperatura e a humidade encontram-se altas! Sigo com *18,8ºC* e *67%*

Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +2,5ºC/h

O céu está limpo!


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 11:00)

Bom dia
A temperatura já se encontra nos 20.6ºC e a humidade nos 56%.
A mínima foi de 8.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 11:45)

Boas
Por aqui a mínima foi de 12,1ºC...

Agora céu completamente limpo e 21,0ºC, 46%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco...o ponto de orvalho é de 8,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2009 às 11:47)

Por aqui 20,6ºC e 41% de humidade relativa.

A mínima hoje foi de 12,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 12:35)

Tenho agora 23,1ºC, 38%HR, 1021hpa e nem uma nuvem para amostra


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 13:27)

Por aqui 25.1ºC, HR de 38% e nada, nicles, nothing de nuvens.


----------



## mocha (15 Mar 2009 às 13:36)

Boas a todos, mais um dia espetacular de praia o pior e chegar até lá, parece que o transito anda caotico para o litoral, nem arrisco.
Com estas temperaturas, nao me espantava nada que o panorama mude para a semana, esperar para ver.
Resto de bom fim de semana


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

Boas a todos

Depois de algum tempo ausente, eis que voltei (e desta vez com novidades - leiam o tópico da minha estação).

Dados actuais:

21,8
47% HR
1019 mb
9,4 km/h

Céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2009 às 14:10)

Por aqui estou com 23.1ºC, e pouco vento   raro.

Trovoadas ?? nuvens ?? é que nem vê-las, é mais fácil cair um asteróide.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

Sigo com 26.3ºC, 34% de HR e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

Por aqui vou com uns quentes 26,6ºC máxima até ao momento


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

Neste momento tenho *27,1ºC*


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 14:49)

Quanto a nuvens tem agora algumas a formar a Este mas muito pequeninas  

26,6ºC


----------



## kikofra (15 Mar 2009 às 14:59)

Temperatura
23,4 ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 15:13)

Aqui a máxima até ao momento foi de 27,7ºC máxima do ano...tenho agora a Este alguns cúmulos a ficarem um pouco maiores mas ainda nada de especial...

27,0ºC, 29%HR. 1019hpa, 4,0km/h Sw, ponto de orvalho 7,4ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 15:23)

Nova máxima do ano *27,9ºC* 

agora 27,0ºC


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 15:29)

Sigo com 27.5ºC, a máxima do ano
29% de HR.


----------



## squidward (15 Mar 2009 às 15:52)

máxima de *28.2ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 16:10)

Por hoje posso afirmar uma máxima de 27.6ºC. Agora sigo com 27.2C e 30% de HR.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 16:11)

Ouvi agora uma senhora do IM  a falar na rádio e a dizer que a chuva estava de volta a partir de quinta feira   para mim é uma jogada demasiado arriscada por parte do IM   pode ser que sim  

26,5ºC
27%HR
1019hpa
7,4km/h NW
ponto de orvalho: 6,8ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2009 às 16:40)

Algumas nuvens para Este mas nada de mais...temperatura de 26,8ºc a máxima foi de 27,9ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2009 às 17:16)

Por aqui tive uma máxima baixinha, 21,4ºC e uma mínima de 11,7ºC, actualmente a temperatura subiu dos 19,6ºC para os 20,0ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

Sigo com a temperatura em queda, 26.8ºC e 30% HR.


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

Boa tarde.

Hoje a máxima foi de 28,0º e a mínima de 7,2º.

Ontem a máxima não passou dos 23,9º

Amanhã teremos os 30º!!!!! (O Obidense não verá mais de 25º/26º)


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

Dados actuais:

20,6º
51% HR
1018 mb
3,6 km/h

Céu limpo neste momento. De tarde ainda consegui avistar ao longe um ou dois _cumulus_, mas dissiparam-se em 10 minutos.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 20:24)

Sigo com 19.4ºC e 57% de HR. Vento nulo.


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 21:23)

Ninguém diz nada?
Sigo com 18.6ºC e 60% de HR.


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2009 às 22:07)

Neste momento 14,5º, vento nulo, 49% Hr


----------



## Lightning (15 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

thunderboy disse:


> Ninguém diz nada?
> Sigo com 18.6ºC e 60% de HR.



Nada. 

16,2º
88% HR
1019 mb
0,0 km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2009 às 22:32)

Por aqui mínima de 12.0ºC e máxima de 24.3ºC  neste momento temperatura muito alta para esta hora, estou com 17.5ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (15 Mar 2009 às 22:42)

Boa noite

Para um dia, cuja máxima atingiu cerca de 26º C, estamos com uma noite calma e morna, ainda no Inverno, segundo o calendário.

Temp. = 19.0º C
HR= 63%
Pressão= 1019 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (15 Mar 2009 às 22:47)

Depois de uma máxima escaldante,há bocado de 27.6ºC eis que agora levo 15.5ºC e 70% de HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 15.2ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 28.8ºC( máxima do ano).

T.Minima: 7.6ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (15 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

Por aqui levo 14,5ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo, a temperatura hoje não me parece que desça muito mais, até amanhã pessoal


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

Após uma tarde passada pelo Alto Alentejo e pelo Alentejo Central, com temperaturas bastante agradáveis, a noite está calma por Moscavide, com céu limpo e vento fraco.

A temperatura está nos *17,3 ºC* e a humidade nos *70 %*.


----------



## meteo (16 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

Boa noite 
Hoje na Costa da Caparica um dia magnífico de praia,calor e vento inexistente!
Quem foi para a praia com o pensamento que no Inverno só poderá está frio,foi vestido com casacos e parecia um tomate,tal o calor que estava..Quem sabia para o que ia,teve um dia de praia dos melhores que pode haver  
Amanha o vento vai continuar a " leste " e depois vem ai algum ventinho na Terça. Próxima semana que venha a chuva que vai saber muito bem


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 00:04)

Extremos do dia 15:

Tm: *13,3 ºC*
Tx: *27,3 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## squidward (16 Mar 2009 às 00:06)

*(15/3/2009)

T.máx: 28.2ºC
T.mín: 12.1ºC*


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 00:10)

Despeço-me com 13.4ºC e 76% de HR

Extremos de hoje(ontem):
T.Mínima:8.8ºC
T.Máxima:27.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 00:55)

Boa noite.

Por aqui 15,2ºC e 58% de humidade relativa.


*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 12,3ºC
Tmáx: 26,0ºC


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 07:04)

Bom dia!

Temperatura
10,9 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2009 às 07:28)

Bons dias!!

A temperatura máxima de ontem foi de _apenas_ *23,9ºC*

A temperatura mínima de hoje foi registada há pouco, com *14,0ºC*

Neste momento tenho 14,4ºC
Humidade nos 76%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,7ºC/h

O céu apresenta-se limpo, com excepção de uns minúsculos Cumulus a NE


Até logo!


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 07:37)

Gilmet disse:


> Bons dias!!
> 
> A temperatura máxima de ontem foi de _apenas_ *23,9ºC*
> 
> ...



mínima foi de 9,3ºC às 3:06 AM. , que diferença


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mar 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 9.6ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *12,3 ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mar 2009 às 09:54)

Mínimo Hoje: 8.8 ºC (04:22)

O nevoeiro resistiu até há meia-hora atrás. Agora ainda uma neblina, humidade alta e temperatura pronta a disparar para valores mais altos.


----------



## vitamos (16 Mar 2009 às 11:09)

Bom dia!

Por Coimbra manhã de céu limpo, vento nulo e calor ora pois!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mar 2009 às 11:47)

Olá

Neste momento por cá estão 25.2ºC, céu limpo e o vento é nulo.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2009 às 12:49)

Boas

A manhã foi de nevoeiro, que entretanto se foi embora e deu lugar ao sol. 

Dados actuais:

20,7º
57% HR
1018 mb
5,7 km/h

E já agora, deixem-me rir antes que me esqueça 

*Cinco zonas do país afectadas por ondas de calor em Março*

As zonas de Portalegre, Évora, Beja, Castelo Branco e Penhas Douradas registaram ondas de calor no mês de Março, dado que foram alcançadas temperaturas máximas de cinco graus centígrados acima da temperatura normal durante seis dias consecutivos.

Apesar destes dados, a meteorologista Vanda Pinto disse que a variação deste mês, considerado como «de mudança», *é «natural»*, adiantando que *as «flutuações são típicas da latitude de Portugal»*.

O IM reconhece, no entanto, que *a temperatura máxima dos últimos dias está acima da considerada normal para a época*, que é de 17 graus em Lisboa no mês de Março.

A temperatura normal resulta da média de temperaturas contabilizadas durante 30 anos.

Numa previsão a dez dias, baseada em modelos numéricos, o IM prevê temperaturas máximas abaixo dos 20 graus a partir de sexta-feira e aguaceiros a partir de sábado para Lisboa, Porto e Faro.

_Lusa / SOL_ 

Ondas de calor em Março


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mar 2009 às 13:35)

Bom dia, por aqui tive um mínima de 12,4ºC após uma subida às 00h dos 14,6ºC para os 15ºC, e realmente a temperatura anda mesmo acima do normal por aqui já vou com 22,2ºC enquanto ontem ainda ia nos 19ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

Tarde morna de céu limpo e vento fraco, com *25,9 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

Temperatura
27,5 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 14:10)

Temperatura complectamente estagnada nos 26.8ºC devido ao vento


----------



## kikofra (16 Mar 2009 às 14:13)

As andorinhas andam por ai sabado ao fim da tarde ja vi uma, e ontem vi varias


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mar 2009 às 15:58)

Por aqui a temperatura está a subir em flecha já levo 27,4ºC que calor, o vento começa a soprar mais forte e o céu continua limpo.


----------



## squidward (16 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

*30.7ºC* de máxima...será possível? a seguir a essa máxima baixou até aos 28ºC e agora já vai nos 32ºC. Portanto supõe-se que a máxima bateu nos *30.7ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (16 Mar 2009 às 17:32)

Máximo Hoje: 28.2 ºC (14:56) (Máxima do Ano)

Curiosidade - N.º de dias em Julho e Agosto de 2008 com máximas inferiores:

Julho: 5
Agosto: 4


----------



## Lousano (16 Mar 2009 às 17:34)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura mínima foi de 9,8º e a máxima de 28,8º


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2009 às 17:43)

Boas

Tive mínima de 13,3ºC e uma máxima de 27,2ºC esperava mais mas o vento foi moderado não deixou subir mais...

Agora tenho ainda 26,3ºC, 30%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Mar 2009 às 18:21)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento estão 24.6ºC, vento fraco de E e o céu está limpo, a temperatura Máxima de hoje foi de 29.3ºC e é a Nova Máxima do ano.

T.Minima de hoje: 9.6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2009 às 19:06)

Bom Crepúsculo Vespertino!

Neste momento tenho 19,6ºC, com a temperatura a variar uns impressionantes -5,0ºC/h, após uma máxima de *26,2ºC*, o que establece um novo recorde para o ano corrente!

Humidade nos 49%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,6ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Por aqui confirma-se uma máxima de 27,5ºC algo muito estranho, realmente, está a ser uma Primavera *muito* antecipada e *muito* quente, a partir de ai a temperatura tem vindo a descer bem, visto que actualmente tenho 22,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco. E também é a minha máxima do ano


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 19:29)

Valor máximo de *26,8 ºC* numa tarde que se esperava mais quente.

Agora, céu limpo, vento fraco e ainda *24,8 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

23.1Cº na encarnação


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Aqui a máxima foi de 26,2ºC, constituindo assim a nova máxima do ano.
A média das máximas este mês está nos 20,14ºC. 

Por agora a temperatura está estagnada nos 22,1ºC com 37% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

Ainda com *23,8 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (16 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

noite, por agora, tropical com 22.7Cº tenho a informação por parte do meu avô que estao 19Cº na louriceira e a maxima foi de 25Cº o que sao valores de verao
aqui na encarnaçao a maxima foi de 25.9Cº , maxima do ano


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2009 às 21:17)

O vento sopra moderado, de Este (90º), estando nos 16,2 km/h actualmente, e a temperatura sobe a pique!! Já vou nos *21,5ºC*, a subir ao ritmo de +2,7ºC/h! A humidade encontra-se nos 41%


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2009 às 21:23)

Aqui vou com 20,9ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Mar 2009 às 21:23)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 12.5ºC e uma máxima de 24.2ºC (à sombra)
Sigo com 19.7ºC
Pressão nos 1017.5 hpa


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 22:28)

Sigo com 15.7ºC. A máxima do dia foi de 27.7ºC, bem abaixo do esperado parte devido ao vento.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Mar 2009 às 22:30)

*Extremos de Hoje e de Ontem:*





_Hoje, à semelhança de ontem, o dia foi de céu limpo, ou pouco nublado por Cirrus/Pequenos Cúmulus._

---

E neste momento tenho *21,6ºC*, completamente estagnados!
Uma noite fantástica!


----------



## Lousano (16 Mar 2009 às 22:35)

Neste momento 14,1º


----------



## Obidense (16 Mar 2009 às 22:40)

Boas.
Mais um dia quente aqui em Óbidos.
Máx.>26°
20.00 *20.3°
21.00 *18.4
22.00 *16.1
Temperatura actual 14.7°...bem ameno.


----------



## Lightning (16 Mar 2009 às 23:00)

Dados actuais:

19,6º 
59% HR
1017 mb
1,8 km/h

Céu limpo.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mar 2009 às 23:02)

Actualmente tenho 20,0ºC após já ter ido aos 18ºC e de já ter subido aos 22,3ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

Das 21h às 22h houve uma inversão térmica na zona de Lisboa jeitosa.
Ainda pensei que nos fosse suceder o mesmo que se passou no Porto na noite passada, mas temperatura já desce.

Aqui em Odivelas sigo com 20,2ºC e 41% de humidade relativa.

----------------

Às 22h, Lisboa desmarcava-se na temperatura.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 23:30)

Registei *24,4 ºC* pelas 20h e agora estão *19,8 ºC*.
A temperatura tem descido bem nestas últimas horas.


----------



## fsl (16 Mar 2009 às 23:36)

TEMP anormalmente elevada em OEIRAS:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 16-03-09 23:32) 
Temperatura: 20.8°C Wind chill: 20.8°C Humidade: 51%  Ponto Condensação: 10.3°C  
Pressão: 1016.7 mb Vento: 0.0 km/hr  NE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,3 ºC*
Tx: *26,8 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## thunderboy (16 Mar 2009 às 23:40)

Extremos de hoje:
T.mínima:9.4ºC
T.máxima:27.7ºC

Sigo com 14.4ºC 67% de HR.


----------



## JoãoPT (16 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura:

Máxima: 27,5ºC

Mínima: 12,2ºC


----------



## Henrique (16 Mar 2009 às 23:49)

Extremos do dia:
Temp. máx: 28.0ºC
Temp. min: 13.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

Por aqui um dia totalmente de Verão e ainda se mantem assim, estou deveras chocado e animado com isto  ainda estou com 20.1ºC.

Tive uma mínima de 13.3ºC e máxima de 25.2ºC, vento fraco durante todo o dia, e vindo de Este


----------



## fsl (17 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Em OEIRAS a TEMP continua anormalmente elevada para esta hora:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 17-03-09 0:02) 
Temperatura: 20.1°C Wind chill: 20.1°C Humidade: 53%  Ponto Condensação: 10.2°C  
Pressão: 1016.7 mb Vento: 1.6 km/hr  N  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2009 às 00:13)

fsl disse:


> Em OEIRAS a TEMP continua anormalmente elevada para esta hora:
> 
> Condições actuais   (actualizado às 17-03-09 0:02)
> Temperatura: 20.1°C Wind chill: 20.1°C Humidade: 53%  Ponto Condensação: 10.2°C
> Pressão: 1016.7 mb Vento: 1.6 km/hr  N  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm



Ainda mais elevada em Oeiras do que em Moscavide; são, de facto, valores impressionantes para estas horas e especialmente para o mês em questão.


----------



## meteo (17 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

fsl disse:


> TEMP anormalmente elevada em OEIRAS:
> 
> Condições actuais   (actualizado às 16-03-09 23:32)
> Temperatura: 20.8°C Wind chill: 20.8°C Humidade: 51%  Ponto Condensação: 10.3°C
> Pressão: 1016.7 mb Vento: 0.0 km/hr  NE  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm



Parabéns pelo site que costumo não raras vezes acompanhar..Está muito bom!

Está sem dúvida uma optima temperatura..Que grande noite por aqui


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2009 às 00:27)

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,7ºC
Tmáx: 26,2ºC

-----------------

Por agora 19,4ºC e 43% de humidade relativa.

Uma verdadeira noite de verão! 





Nem o Cabo Raso escapa.


----------



## fsl (17 Mar 2009 às 00:29)

meteo disse:


> Parabéns pelo site que costumo não raras vezes acompanhar..Está muito bom!
> 
> Está sem dúvida uma optima temperatura..Que grande noite por aqui



Obrigado pela referencia. Peço sugestoes para expandir o SITE com inf realmente util.


----------



## rozzo (17 Mar 2009 às 00:31)

fsl disse:


> Em OEIRAS a TEMP continua anormalmente elevada para esta hora:
> 
> Condições actuais   (actualizado às 17-03-09 0:02)
> Temperatura: 20.1°C Wind chill: 20.1°C Humidade: 53%  Ponto Condensação: 10.2°C
> Pressão: 1016.7 mb Vento: 1.6 km/hr  N  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm




Olá vizinho! 

Pois está uma noite de fazer inveja a 90% das nossas noites de Verão!
Ainda acima dos 20º a esta hora sem vento quase, mas vai soprando uma ligeira brisa de E/NE..
Se a temperatura desceu um pouco cedo com a brisa marítima, logo ao pôr-do-sol estabilizou com o vento a rodar para Este, e a trazer o ar quente acumulado em todo o continente e que agora vem para aqui sem deixar arrefecer nada no litoral.. Dia típico de vaga de calor, mas neste caso uns bons graus abaixo de uma no Verão claro! 

Apenas nos vales e locais mais abrigados a temperatura cai mais. Há bocado passei ali junto ao palácio dos marqueses junto à ribeira, portanto a menos de 1km aqui das nossas casas e da sua estação, e a temperatura era 3/4º mais baixa que aqui a umas centenas de metros.. Curiosa inversão..

Continue o "Verão"!  

PS: o mapa que o André meteu mostra bem isso, o Cabo Raso é o exemplo perfeito, que durante a tarde enquanto se tostava, por lá estava abaixo dos 20º, bem fresco, e agora à noite sem brisas marítimas, e com brisa de terra somada à circulação sinóptica de E está bem mais quente! De qualquer forma, será de esperar que mais umas horas e esta advecção quente do interior termine e a temperatura caia uns graus mais razoáveis mesmo aqui no litoral.. Talvez lá para os 15º.. De facto curioso em Março um dia em tudo igual aqueles de calor extremo no Verão, apenas com o o "pequeno" viés de uns 10º!


----------



## fsl (17 Mar 2009 às 00:40)

rozzo disse:


> Olá vizinho!
> 
> Pois está uma noite de fazer inveja a 90% das nossas noites de Verão!
> Ainda acima dos 20º a esta hora sem vento quase, mas vai soprando uma ligeira brisa de E/NE..
> ...




De um modo geral toda a regiao da Grande Lisboa Norte está com TEMP ao redor de 19º! o que é muito para esta hora.


----------



## Vince (17 Mar 2009 às 01:01)

fsl disse:


> De um modo geral toda a regiao da Grande Lisboa Norte está com TEMP ao redor de 19º! o que é muito para esta hora.



Sim, muitas com 18 ou 19ºC pelas 01:00 nesta região


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2009 às 07:19)

Bons Dias!

Ontem, a temperatura começou a descer eram cerca das 23:00! No entanto, às 00:00 registava uma temperatura quase tropical, a máxima do dia até ao momento, com 19,4ºC

Mas a temperatura não parou de descer, e, a mínima de hoje foi _baixa_, com *14,2ºC*, registados há pouco!

Neste momento tenho 14,6ºC, e o céu encontra-se limpo!
Humidade nos 52%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 29,5 km/h de E (90º), com um máximo até ao momento de *30,5 km/h*, de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,3ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 08:31)

Bom dia
A mínima foi de 10.2ºC, a mais alta dos últimos dias. Agora sigo com 17.8ºC e 51% de HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mar 2009 às 08:57)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 10.2ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.3ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Mar 2009 às 09:19)

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

BOM DIA

Temp actual 15.5ºC/ GMT+1 09:15
Temp ao sol: 21.6ºC/ GMT+1 09:15
Pressão: 1019.6Hpa - GMT+1 09:15
Intensidade do Vento: Moderado a Forte 20.5 km/h - GMT+1 09:15
Escala de Beaufort :4
Direção do Vento: NE/E - GMT+1 09:15
Temperatura do vento: 12.2ºC - GMT+1 09:15
Humidade Relativa: 59 % - GMT+ 09:15
Chuva Precipitação: 0.0mm - GMT+1 09:15
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 3 Moderado - GMT+1 09:15
Altitude: 110Metros

Algum vento na cidade de lisboa Rajada maxima de 29.1km/h as 09h08


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2009 às 09:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã de sol e céu limpo com 1021hPa de pressão! Segue mais um dia com mais do mesmo!


----------



## Lousano (17 Mar 2009 às 10:10)

Bom dia.

A mínima vai aumentando, tendo hoje registado 10,2º

A manhã amanheceu muito quento devido ao vento fraco/moderado de Sul, estando de momento 19,6º.


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2009 às 10:20)

Lousano disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> 
> A manhã amanheceu muito quento devido ao vento fraco/moderado de Sul, estando de momento 19,6º.



Obrigado Lousano por teres referido esse pormenor de grande importância que me havia esquecido à pouco! Soprava vento sim, moderado aqui em Coimbra. Não consegui avaliar se de sul ou sueste, mas que se fazia sentir bem, ah isso sim! Agora mais calmo...

PS: Voltou neste momento a soprar moderado


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2009 às 10:31)

Bom dia!

Por aqui sopra moderado de leste, sendo que por vezes forte.
A temperatura está nos 17,0ºC.

A mínima de hoje foi 13,3ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mar 2009 às 11:33)

Olá

Por aqui neste momento estão 21.8ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra por vezes moderado de E.


----------



## Lightning (17 Mar 2009 às 13:13)

Boas

A manhã tem sido marcada pelo vento moderado a forte, que agora sopra com mais intensidade.

23,8º
24% HR  
1018 mb
21 km/h Sul

O que é que está a causar este vento todo? O AA ou alguma depressão a Sul do Algarve? 

EDIT 13:19 - Tenho a janela aberta, e durante cerca de 5 minutos veio um vento contínuo e forte. Olhei para a estação: 46,7 km/h, e manteve-se sempre acima dos 40 km/h durante esses 5 minutos


----------



## Lousano (17 Mar 2009 às 13:27)

O vento enfaqueceu, tendo verificado que o vitamos tem razão, já que  mesmo varia entre SE e Sul.

Neste momento 22,0º e é a partir deste hora que a temperatura tem neste local uma grande evolução.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2009 às 13:37)

Por aqui o vento mantém-se moderado de leste, levando todo o calor para as praias de Sintra que hoje devem estar bastante agradáveis.

Às 12h o Cabo Raso estava com 23,2ºC.

Por aqui vou com 22,6ºC e 31% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Mar 2009 às 13:46)

Aqui tá uma ventania de Este que faz andar lixo no ar  rajada máxima de 53.1 km/h, estou com 21.3ºC.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2009 às 13:57)

Aqui a mínima foi de  12,9ºC...

O vento está forte muito mais do que estava a espera...rajada máxima de 63,2km/h...

Temperatura actual de 22,7ºC...


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Aqui também vento moderado e por vezes forte. Rajada máxima de *49,9 km/h*

A temperatura hoje ainda não passou dos *24,8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2009 às 14:19)

Boas Tardes!

Alguma poeira, e muito vento de E (90º), com uma rajada máxima de *55,1 km/h* até ao momento!

A temperatura encontra-se baixa, comparando com os dias anteriores, por esta hora, nos 21,5ºC actualmente, sendo que a máxima foi de *22,3ºC*

Humidade a 32%
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 18,4 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,8ºC/h


----------



## squidward (17 Mar 2009 às 14:40)

por aqui sigo com 25.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (17 Mar 2009 às 15:30)

O vento vai-se tornando moderado, mas a temperatura não pára de subir.

26,6º


----------



## mocha (17 Mar 2009 às 16:24)

Boas por aqui tudo calmo, não fosse o vento  a aparecer e a despentar a malta, eu diria que estava um excelente dia de praia
Mesmo assim ainda cheguei aos 25ºC até logo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Mar 2009 às 17:18)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.9ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.3ºC
T.Minima: 10.2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 17:21)

Sigo com 23.9ºC e a máxima foi de 24.6ºC. Vento moderado todo o dia.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2009 às 17:22)

Neste momento tenho 22,1ºC. A temperatura está estagnada desde as 13h, sempre próxima do valor máximo registado.

Humidade nos 32%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (17 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 13.7ºC e uma máxima de 21.4ºC até ao momento.
De assinalar o vento que se fez e faz sentir no dia de hoje.

Sigo com 21.2ºC.

Pressão nos 1017.0 hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2009 às 17:56)

Tarde algo ventosa com um valor térmico máximo de *22,9 ºC*.

Agora, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, o vento continua a soprar por vezes moderado e estão *22,7 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 18:33)

Sigo com 21.6ºC e a Hr nos 26%. O ventou abrandou bastante.
Pergunta: Onde posso colocar um tópico que tem a ver ambos com o ambiente e com fenómenos meteorológicos?


----------



## Lousano (17 Mar 2009 às 18:36)

A máxima aqui foi de 28,3º com uns impressionantes 15% Hr.

Neste momento 22,3º


----------



## Henrique (17 Mar 2009 às 20:24)

Extremos do dia:
Temp. máx: 25.9ºC
Temp. min: 14.2ºC


----------



## Lightning (17 Mar 2009 às 20:33)

Dados actuais:

19,7º 
1018 mb
38% HR   
9,0 km/h

Céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2009 às 20:40)

fresco em lisboa com 19.6Cº na encarnação


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Mar 2009 às 20:44)

Por aqui um dia menos quente que o de ontem, máxima de 22,4ºC, e mínima de 13,3ºC, dia de vento moderado a forte, vindo a diminuir para o fim do dia e céu com alguns cirrus, actualmente tenho 19,7ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2009 às 20:45)

Noite agradável, com céu limpo e *20,2 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

A noite começa com 18.1ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (17 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

Boa noite

Mais uma noite agradável  com 18.9ºC e vento fraco E


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 21:27)

Na noite passada por esta hora a HR e rondava os 60% e hoje ainda vai nos 39%.
Vento fraco de E e 17.4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2009 às 21:30)

Neste momento tenho *18,5ºC*, a variar ao ritmo de -1,0ºC/h

A humidade encontra-se nos 35%, e o vento sopra fraco de E (90º), estando nos 7,9 km/h actualmente!

Pressão a 1020 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,9 ºC*
Tx: *22,9 ºC*

Prec. Acumulada.: *0,0 mm*
Rajada máxima: *40,3 km/h*


----------



## Lightning (17 Mar 2009 às 21:51)

Actualmente, em Corroios....

18,4º
47% HR
1018 mb
4,7 km/h Este


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 21:58)

Sigo com 16.6ºC, 41% de HR e vento nulo. A estação já indica chuva


----------



## stormy (17 Mar 2009 às 22:07)

devido ao vento fraco a moderado (a diminuir) a noite na encarnaçao segue fresca em relação aos ultimos dias. 
agora 18.4Cº


----------



## Obidense (17 Mar 2009 às 22:21)

Boas.
O vento sopra do quadrante leste moderado, e a temperatura neste mmto está nuns amenos 19.7°...estamos no verão?


----------



## Gilmet (17 Mar 2009 às 22:44)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu limpo e alguma poeira no ar, com vento moderado a forte, predominante de E (90º)._

---

Neste momento tenho 17,7ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2009 às 22:53)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*12,9ºC*
Máxima:*23,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *63,3km/h ESE*

Agora vou com 17,5ºC, 38%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (17 Mar 2009 às 23:55)

Sigo com 12.8ºC a descer algo depressa e HR nos 56%.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2009 às 23:56)

Por aqui a temperatura encontra-se estagnada nos 16,6ºC.
Mais baixa do que nos dias anteriores, e no entanto próxima daquilo que deveria ser a "temperatura máxima normal" destes dias.

O vento está fraco, a humidade nos 66%.

*
Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 13,3ºC
Tmáx: 22,7ºC

---------------------

Destaque para o dia quente na faixa costeira Ocidental.
Temperatura nas últimas horas no Cabo Raso:


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Por aqui dia marcado por vento moderado/forte de Este tendo tido rajada máxima de 53.1 km/h.

Tive uma mínima de 14.0ºC e máxima de 22.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Por aqui continua ainda uns belos 17,6º com vento por vezes moderado de SE


----------



## thunderboy (18 Mar 2009 às 00:13)

Continua a descer e encontra-se nos 12.3ºC. Não percebo o porquê desta diferença de temperatura entre outros membros da mesma zona.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2009 às 00:34)

thunderboy disse:


> Continua a descer e encontra-se nos 12.3ºC. Não percebo o porquê desta diferença de temperatura entre outros membros da mesma zona.



Com certeza se deve tratar de uma inversão térmica bastante localizada; nunca colocaria os teus dados em causa, pois sei que são bastante representativos da tua zona, primeiro, porque conheço bem essa zona e compreendo essas diferenças locais e, segundo, porque já mostraste algumas fotografias da instalação do teu sensor, abrigado num RS.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (18 Mar 2009 às 00:39)

Boas noites 

Aqui Ficam os registos e da Apsia após uma longa pausa...

Temp min 12.8 ºC
Tempo max 21.8 ºC
Temp actual estagnada nos 15.5 ºC


Extremos do mês de Março 

Temp min 7.3 ºC 
Temp max 25.8 ºC


Hasta pessoal


----------



## thunderboy (18 Mar 2009 às 00:44)

Extremos de hoje:

T.máxima:24.6ºC
T.mínima:10.2ºC

Sigo com 11.3ºC e 62% de HR. Amanhã tenho uma mínima menor de 10ºC de certeza. Tenho a certeza que algures aqui próximo já deverá haver temperaturas a rondar os 8ºC. Aproveito já para pôr os extremos de Março.
1(8.4ºC/16.4ºC) 2(7.9ºC/17.0ºC) 3(6.8ºC/16.3ºC) 4(10.4ºC/14.3ºC) 5(10.9ºC/14.3ºC) 6(11.4ºC/15.4ºC) 7(12.5ºC/19.3ºC) 8(8.9ºC/19.7) 9(5.4ºC/24.4ºC) 10(5.9ºC/25.0ºC) 11(7.5ºC/25.5ºC) 12(6.5ºC/27.2ºC) 13(7.3ºC/26.8ºC) 14(8.9ºC*/25.2ºC) 15(8.8ºC/27.6ºC) 16(9.4ºC/27.7ºC) 17(10.2ºC/24.6ºC)

*dados de um termómetro(falha na estação)


T min: 5.4ºC
T máx: 27.7ºC

Sigo com 10.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2009 às 01:16)

A noite continua tranquila e a temperatura vai descendo calmamente, estando agora nos *16,3 ºC*.


----------



## kikofra (18 Mar 2009 às 06:36)

14,5 ºC

esta uma ventania


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2009 às 07:26)

Bons Dias!

Hoje a temperatura mínima já foi mais baixa, com *11,8ºC*, e neste momento levo 12,1ºC. O céu está muito nublado por Cirroestratus...

Humidade nos 58%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


A distribuição do vento nas últimas 24h:


----------



## thunderboy (18 Mar 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia
A mínima foi de 10.7ºC. Agora estão 15.4ºC, vento fraco e 49% de HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mar 2009 às 08:58)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 10.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.3ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *12,9 ºC* numa noite de céu limpo e de vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo e vento moderado com rajadas, que durante a noite se fizeram sentir com muita intensidade. Pressão em 1018hPa.


----------



## mocha (18 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui o sol brilha, vento fraco sigo com 16ºC


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 10:48)

Dados actuais:

17,8º
43% HR
1017 mb

Vento moderado com rajadas. Céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2009 às 11:57)

Bom dia.

Hoje registei a mínima mais alta do ano, com 14,3º

Vento moderado/forte de SE, e no momento 21,7º


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

O vento continua a soprar moderado, por vezes com rajadas mais fortes.

Agora o céu está limpo. 19,2º.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

O vento por aqui intensificou-se nos últimos minutos... Muita poeira, folhagens, polens e afins pelo ar...


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

Bom dia! 
Por aqui tive uma mínima de 11,4ºC...

Agora sigo com 19,4ºC, 39%HR, 1019hpa e vento moderado com rajadas...a rajada máxima hoje foi de 42,1km/h SE


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2009 às 12:46)

Por aqui a noite foi a mais fresca dos últimos 8 dias.
Mínima de 11,4ºC.
Ainda assim, a humidade relativa não foi além dos 55%.

Por agora, sol vento fraco de leste e 19,7ºC.
Humidade relativa nos 38%.

A onda de calor aqui deverá terminar hoje, 9 dias depois.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2009 às 12:50)

Neste momento tenho 20,1ºC, e a humidade encontra-se nos 36%

O céu está pouco nublado por Cirroestratus, e o vento sopra fraco, nos 10,1 km/h actualmente, de E (90º)

Pressão a 1018 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Mar 2009 às 13:41)

A temperatura no momento 24,2º, agora com vento fraco (com rajadas moderadas) e o "bafo quente" denuncia que vai ser um dia com temperatura máxima semelhante à de ontem.


----------



## JoãoPT (18 Mar 2009 às 13:41)

Por aqui um dia um pouco mais fresco que os outros, actualmente tenho 20,1ºC, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado por Cirroestratus, mínima de 11,4ºC

Exemplo de um dia mais frio: Temperatura às 10h nos outros dias: 17/18/19ºC, hoje: 13ºC


----------



## HotSpot (18 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Mínima hoje de *6,1ºC* a mais baixa dos últimos dias.

Agora 23,2ºC e a subir...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2009 às 14:14)

Neste momento tenho 20,7ºC, após uma máxima de *22,2ºC*, há 15 minutos!

Humidade nos 34%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de NE (45º)


----------



## F_R (18 Mar 2009 às 14:20)

Boas

Dia de céu limpo com vento moderado

Sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2009 às 14:25)

Tarde de céu limpo e vento fraco de SE, com uma temperatura de *21,8 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2009 às 14:54)

Por aqui o vento acalmou bastante. O resultado é um dia cada vez mais abafado! Bastante calor mesmo!


----------



## squidward (18 Mar 2009 às 15:26)

*26.1ºc*


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 15:36)

O vento desapareceu misteriosamente 

Vento fraco ou mesmo nulo neste momento. 21,9º e 34% HR.


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 16:13)

estou com 21.4Cº


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Mar 2009 às 17:25)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.2ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de E/SE.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.2ºC
T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## Henrique (18 Mar 2009 às 17:41)

Extremos do dia:
Temp. máx: 26.3ºC
Temp. min: 12.1ºC

Actualmente tenho 25.9ºC (a descer rápidamente), e 34% Hr.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2009 às 18:45)

stormy disse:


> estou com 21.4Cº



Podes facultar-me os teus extremos de hoje, só por curiosidade ? 

Por cá, mínima de *12,8 ºC* e máxima de *22,8 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2009 às 19:17)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, e temperatura nos 18,8ºC, após um máxima de *22,4ºC*

Humidade nos 40%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -2,0ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

A noite começou e continua agradável e com vento fraco.

A temperatura está nos *20,8 ºC*, a humidade nos *47 %* e a pressão desce para os *1014,8 hPa*.


----------



## Loureso (18 Mar 2009 às 20:23)

Muito boa noite a todos 





Teremos nós uma golfada de ar fresco no próximo fim-de-semana?
A confirmar-se, na minha opinião, seria o ideal pois isto está muito fora do contexto!


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

E que tal irmos todos para o Norte de África?  











Lindo...  

Imagino a festa que vai ali...


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2009 às 20:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:*11,4ºC*
Máxima:*23,2ºC*

Rajada máxima: *42,2km/h SE*

Agora vou com 17,9ºC, 47%HR, 1015hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2009 às 20:41)

A temperatura vai descendo ao ritmo de -2,1ºC/h, sendo neste momento tenho 16,2ºC

Humidade nos 50%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,8ºC


----------



## Teles (18 Mar 2009 às 21:00)

Boa noite, por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com uma temperatura maixma de 21.4 graus e neste momento 15.4


----------



## Loureso (18 Mar 2009 às 21:11)

Olá Lightning 


Lightning disse:


> E que tal irmos todos para o Norte de África?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As saudades deste tipo de observações já são muitas. Por vezes fico com a leve sensação de que tendem a rarear por cá. Espero não ter razão!!!  
A propósito, já ultrapassei as 50 participações, não há direito a um prémio?


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Loureso disse:


> Olá Lightning
> 
> 
> As saudades deste tipo de observações já são muitas. Por vezes fico com a leve sensação de que tendem a rarear por cá. Espero não ter razão!!!



Já são muitas e de que maneira... 

Não fiques com essa sensação, pois ainda nem sequer estamos em Abril/Maio, aí sim, altura em que as tão desejadas  trovoadas de final de tarde começam a visitar-nos...


----------



## Loureso (18 Mar 2009 às 21:23)

Lightning disse:


> Já são muitas e de que maneira...
> 
> Não fiques com essa sensação, pois ainda nem sequer estamos em Abril/Maio, aí sim, altura em que as tão desejadas  trovoadas de final de tarde começam a visitar-nos...



Espero sinceramente que tal se confirme! 
Nos tempos que correm, com tanta irregularidade, preciso ver para crer!


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2009 às 21:25)

Boa noite.

Por aqui 18,1ºC e 41% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco.


*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 11,4ºC
Tmáx: 22,1ºC


----------



## Lightning (18 Mar 2009 às 21:26)

Loureso disse:


> Espero sinceramente que tal se confirme!
> Nos tempos que correm, com tanta irregularidade, preciso ver para crer!



É preciso é ter fé e pensar positivo.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Mar 2009 às 21:55)

Olá 

Hoje registei uma mínima de 12.2 e uma máxima de 20.0ºC (à sombra)

Sigo com 16.7ºC

Pressão nos 1016 hpa.


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 22:01)

agora 18.0Cº numa noite com menos vento que ontem.


----------



## ajrebelo (18 Mar 2009 às 22:06)

boas

Sesimbra 18.5ºc, vento fraco, céu limpo 

abraços


----------



## stormy (18 Mar 2009 às 22:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Podes facultar-me os teus extremos de hoje, só por curiosidade ?
> 
> Por cá, mínima de *12,8 ºC* e máxima de *22,8 ºC*.



 só descarrego a memoria dos meus sensores num dia em que , por exemplo, saio de casa e descarrego a memoria do sensor , vou aos meus avos e descarrego a memoria do sensor de lá ( louriceira)  e depois vou para a lagoa de sto andre e descarrego a memoria do sensor que lá tenho, para assim obter periodos de tempo de mediçao iguais para todas as estaçoes devido a isto nao faço medições diarias. 
posso-te dizer que ás 7am tavam 12.4Cº e agora estao 17.8Cº e a maxima deve ter sido parecida com a tua porque a estaçao do geofisico teve uma maxima de 22Cº e eu costumo ter um pouco mais....


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu, alternando entre pouco e muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus. Vento fraco a moderado._

---

Neste momento tenho 15,8ºC, a variar ao ritmo de +0,2ºC/h


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2009 às 23:18)

Aqui por terras do Sado vou com 16,6ºc, 51%HR, 1016hpa e 0,0km/h


----------



## Teles (18 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

Por estas bandas continua céu limpo e temperatura actual de 12.7


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Mar 2009 às 23:57)

Por aqui mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 21.0ºC, dia bem agradável, hoje já não cozi como ontem  estou com 16.5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 00:17)

teles disse:


> Por estas bandas continua céu limpo e temperatura actual de 12.7



Até que enfim, um "conserrano"(isso existe?) com temperaturas próximas.
Sigo com 11.3ºC e 66% de HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 00:25)

stormy disse:


> só descarrego a memoria dos meus sensores num dia em que , por exemplo, saio de casa e descarrego a memoria do sensor , vou aos meus avos e descarrego a memoria do sensor de lá ( louriceira)  e depois vou para a lagoa de sto andre e descarrego a memoria do sensor que lá tenho, para assim obter periodos de tempo de mediçao iguais para todas as estaçoes devido a isto nao faço medições diarias.
> posso-te dizer que ás 7am tavam 12.4Cº e agora estao 17.8Cº e a maxima deve ter sido parecida com a tua porque a estaçao do geofisico teve uma maxima de 22Cº e eu costumo ter um pouco mais....



Obrigado, *stormy*. 

---

Por cá, noite de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura nos *15,9 ºC* e humidade nos *62 %*.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 00:48)

Extremos de hoje(ontem):

T.mín:10.7ºC(que curiosamente foram atingidos à 1h, momentos antes de se levantar uma ligeira brisa)
T.máx: posto amanhã

Precipitação: (montes dela! Era tanta que nem sei!)

Despeço-me com 10.6ºC e 69% de HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 02:31)

Noite agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco, com uma temperatura actual de *15,0 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2009 às 07:27)

Bons Dias!

Céu pouco nublado por Cirroestratus, e temperatura nos *12,8ºC* (Mínima do dia até ao momento)

Humidade nos 74%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,3ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 07:51)

Bom dia
A mínima de hoje foi 4ºC mais baixa que ontem, 6.1ºC.
Agora sigo com 11.3ºC e 70% de HR.


----------



## Teles (19 Mar 2009 às 08:22)

Bom dia, por aqui o dia começou com céu limpo e temperatura mínima de 8.5 graus, estão neste momento 10.0 graus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2009 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 6.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.8ºC, o céu está limpo e o vento é nulo.


----------



## mocha (19 Mar 2009 às 09:13)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui o sol brilha vento fraco, sigo com 15ºC


----------



## iceworld (19 Mar 2009 às 09:41)

Mais um dia de Sol !!
Quem diria?


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Manhã nitidamente mais fresca, mas o sol continua a brilhar num céu desimpedido. Prevê-se um dia de grande amplitude térmica. pressão em 1016hPa. Vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco, com um valor mínimo de *12,1 ºC*.


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2009 às 10:48)

Mínimo Hoje: 7.2 ºC (06:30)

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo...


----------



## stormy (19 Mar 2009 às 11:19)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Noite de céu limpo e vento fraco, com um valor mínimo de *12,1 ºC*.



de manhã ( as 7) tinha 11.8Cº


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 11:25)

stormy disse:


> de manhã ( as 7) tinha 11.8Cº



Obrigado pela informação.

É sempre interessante comparar registos de locais relativamente próximos.
A Encarnação dista cerca de 3 km de Moscavide, ficando a Oeste, mas fica já a cerca de 80 m de altitude.


----------



## Lightning (19 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

Dados actuais:

19,8º
49% HR
1016 mmb
10,4 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 13:55)

Estão 24.1ºC e 35% de HR. O vento é fraco de SE.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2009 às 13:58)

Boas
Mínima de 10,1ºC...

Agora já vai nos 21,0ºC, 43%HR, 1017hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Henrique (19 Mar 2009 às 13:58)

Dados actuais:
Temp.:20.6ºC
Hr: 53%


----------



## squidward (19 Mar 2009 às 14:44)

neste momento estão *25.1ºc*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2009 às 15:12)

A temperatura vai descendo, estando nos *18,5ºC*, e o vento sopra, constante, de O (270º), nos 24,1 km/h actualmente!

A máxima foi de *20,4ºC*

Humidade nos 52%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,3ºC/h


----------



## F_R (19 Mar 2009 às 15:40)

Boas pessoal

Mais um dia de verão
Estão 23.4ºC

A mínima foi de 10.2ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2009 às 16:46)

Aqui o céu está muito estranho! nem se consegue ver o azul e olhando para o lado do sol então ai é branco mesmo! a ponto até de enfraquecer o sol...a temperatura actual é de 22,0ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mar 2009 às 17:00)

Boa Tarde.

Neste momento por aqui estão 23.9ºC e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 26.3ºC
T.Minima: 6.9ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2009 às 17:01)

Está a aquecer nos últimos minutos e tenho agora a máxima de 22,9ºC e o vento é quase nulo neste momento...


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 17:04)

miguel disse:


> Aqui o céu está muito estranho! nem se consegue ver o azul e olhando para o lado do sol então ai é branco mesmo! a ponto até de enfraquecer o sol...a temperatura actual é de 22,0ºC



Aqui também mas só em 50% do céu! São cirrostratus, não são?
A máxima foi de 25.5ºC. Por agora está muito abafado na rua!


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2009 às 17:06)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui também mas só em 50% do céu! São cirrostratus, não são?
> A máxima foi de 25.5ºC. Por agora está muito abafado na rua!



O que eu vejo aqui nada tem a ver com nuvens!!  talvez poeiras do Saara 

22,3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 17:13)

miguel disse:


> O que eu vejo aqui nada tem a ver com nuvens!!  talvez poeiras do Saara
> 
> 22,3ºC



Pois talvez, nem aqui se parece com nuvens
Aqui está a imagem de satélite






Vê-se uma camada fina de algo a entrar pela PI adentro.


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 17:30)

thunderboy disse:


> Extremos de hoje(ontem):
> 
> T.mín:10.7ºC(que curiosamente foram atingidos à 1h, momentos antes de se levantar uma ligeira brisa)
> T.máx: posto amanhã
> ...



Extremos de ontem
T.mín:10.7ºC
T.máx:24.4ºC

Extremos de hoje
T.min 6.1ºC
T.máx:25.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 18:09)

Tarde agradável de céu limpo e vento fraco, com um valor máximo de *22,5 ºC*.


----------



## Henrique (19 Mar 2009 às 18:35)

Extremos do dia:
Temp. máx: 23.9ºC
Temp. min: 11.9ºC

Dados actuais:
Temp.: 19.6ºC
Hr: 55%


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2009 às 19:08)

Por aqui graças ás toneladas de pó que há no ar, que os alérgicos tanto adoram o pôr do sol deu-se nestas condições


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2009 às 19:14)

Pelas 16:30 foi registada uma nova temperatura máxima, com *20,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 16,7ºC
Humidade a 62%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de SO (202º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,4ºC/h


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mar 2009 às 19:26)

Por aqui mais um dia agradável e com poeiras à mistura, máxima de 20,8ºC e mínima de 10,4ºC, actualmente tenho 17,5ºC, vento fraco e céu nublado por pó


----------



## Loureso (19 Mar 2009 às 19:37)

Boa noite a todos






Então aquilo era pó! 
Cenário para o fim-de-semana de interesse significativo? Assim o espero!


----------



## fsl (19 Mar 2009 às 19:39)

Hoje em OEIRAS , TEMPs inferiores à media das verificadas na Grande Lisboa.

Condições actuais (actualizado a 19-03-09  19:32) 
Temperatura:  17.6°C  
Humidade: 69%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 11.9°C  
Vento: 0.0 km/hr SSW 
Pressão: 1016.0 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 8.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  178.4mm 
Wind chill:  17.6°C  
Indíce THW:   17.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  17.4°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.3°C às   5:53  20.7°C às 16:40 
Humidade:  55%  às  16:43  86%  às   3:21 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.3°C às   8:13  12.2°C às   1:39 
Pressão:  1014.5mb  às   4:04  1016.4mb  às  12:40 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   25.7 km/hr  às   9:09 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  12.2°C às   5:41  
Maior Indíce Calor   20.0°C às  15:51


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 19:45)

Será isto a tal poeira?


----------



## Loureso (19 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

Olá Mário 


Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui graças ás toneladas de pó que há no ar, que os alérgicos tanto adoram o pôr do sol deu-se nestas condições



Linda…
Aparentemente trata-se de uma foto vulgaríssima, mas os meus olhos viram um enquadramento como poucos. Não sei explicar; contudo achei especial!


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2009 às 20:01)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 27,6º
H 59%

Min
T 6,9º
H 19%

Actual 15,1º


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 20:03)

Duas fotos do pôr do sol.








 E de duas andorinhas esta manhã





Sigo com 16.9ºC a descer rápido.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Mar 2009 às 20:07)

fsl disse:


> Hoje em OEIRAS , TEMPs inferiores à media das verificadas na Grande Lisboa.



Talvez graças ao vento que soprou durante quase todo o dia do quadrante Sul e fez chegar a brisa marítima até Oeiras.


----------



## squidward (19 Mar 2009 às 20:20)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui graças ás toneladas de pó que há no ar, que os alérgicos tanto adoram o pôr do sol deu-se nestas condições



o Sol cheio de Pó, coitado 

agora a sério...foto muito bem conseguida!! Parabéns


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2009 às 21:22)

thunderboy disse:


> Será isto a tal poeira?



É exactamente isso, bem visível nessa imagem de satélite. 

Por aqui hoje tive uma mínima de 10,7ºC.
A máxima foi de 21,2ºC.

Por agora estou com 15,8ºC e 54% de humidade relativa.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2009 às 21:52)

Vou agora com 17,2ºc e vento nulo...


----------



## Lousano (19 Mar 2009 às 22:38)

Neste momento 12,5º e vento fraco do NNW


----------



## thunderboy (19 Mar 2009 às 23:02)

Sigo com 13.2ºC e 72% de HR depois de um apagão de mais de meia hora.
Que ironia, ficar sem luz um dia(dias) antes da festa


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Mar 2009 às 23:33)

Por aqui, a temperatura encontra-se nos 13,4ºC, levou uma descida gradual até mais ou menos às 21h, até agora tem estado mais estável, vento fraco e o céu encontra-se com a mesma poeira no ar


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2009 às 23:43)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu limpo, mas coberto por uma fina camada de Poeira._

---

Neste momento tenho 14,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2009 às 23:46)

Por cá mínima de 11.7ºC e máxima de 19.7ºC  um dia com muita poeira.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá mínima de 11.7ºC e máxima de 19.7ºC  um dia com muita poeira.



E como será amanhã, mais ou menos poeira?

Sigo com 12.2ºC e 77% de HR.


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2009 às 01:00)

Despeço-me com 11.3ºC e 78% de HR.
Desculpem postar duas vezes seguidas.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2009 às 07:29)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu _empoeirado_, vento fraco, e temperatura mínima na casa dos 12ºC

Neste momento, mantenho os 12ºC
Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2009 às 08:07)

Bom dia
Agora estão 13.3ºC, 74% de HR e céu empoeirado a Sul. A mínima foi  de 8.0ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 9.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 15.1ºC e o céu está empoeirado.


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2009 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Após uma noite fresca, o dia amanhece novamente com o céu sem nuvens. No entanto o sol não brilha desimpedido graças à poeira que se instalou. Vento nulo e pressão em 1018hPa.


----------



## mocha (20 Mar 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia a todos, desde ja votos de um excelente fim de semana, por aqui a poeira ja ta a assentar  vento fraco e sigo com 17ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 09:55)

Por Moscavide, a mínima foi de *13,4 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 10:58)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 12,9ºC...

Agora vou com 20,5ºC, 62%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco, o céu está totalmente branco em 90% do céu  para ver se se formam nuvens para o interior só é possível de óculos escuros


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2009 às 11:07)

Faltam sensivelmente 40 minutos para enterrarmos o Inverno  é já ás 11h44.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 11:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Faltam sensivelmente 40 minutos para enterrarmos o Inverno  é já ás 11h44.



Inverno este que foi tão amado por muitos e tão odiado por alguns (sul) Adeus inverno realmente aqui mais pelo sul não deixa muitas saudades não! 

Dia mais quentinho hoje vou com 20,9ºC mas já tive 21,6ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2009 às 11:45)

Fimmm do Inverno  viva a Primavera, ou o que lhe queiram chamar


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 12:18)

Vou agora com 22,4ºc, 51%HR, 1021hpa e vento fraco a o ponto de orvalho é de 11,8ºC


----------



## F_R (20 Mar 2009 às 12:55)

Boas pessoal

Mais um dia quente com muita poeira no ar

Estão 24.7ºC

A mínima foi de 7.4ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 14:04)

Este é um dos dias mais quentes do ano aqui vou agora com 23,3ºC já teve nos 25,4ºC...humidade de 38% e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## mocha (20 Mar 2009 às 14:11)

Bom aqui aqueceu neste momento sigo com 25ºC, aguardemos então, pode ser que alguem tenha sorte este fim de semana, ou não a esperança é a ultima a morrer


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2009 às 14:25)

Boas Tardes!

Neste momento sigo com 19,9ºC, sendo a temperatura máxima de *20,1ºC*, até ao momento!

Humidade nos 47%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,7ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Mar 2009 às 15:54)

Estou por Portalegre, mas a minha estação registou uma máxima de *25,1 ºC* por Moscavide.


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 16:03)

Tive de máxima 25,4ºC...

Agora vou com 23,7ºC, 36%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco...céu limpo e muito sol  muita gente deve se estar a perguntar onde está ao tão mau tempo que se falou a dias na televisão, chuva, ventos fortes a partir de sexta   enfim santa ignorância...aqui não vi nem uma nuvem mas amanha acredito que já vou ver  e domingo!


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Mar 2009 às 16:14)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 12.6ºC e uma máxima de 20.7ºC

Sigo com 19.9ºC

Pressão nos 1018.8 hpa


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2009 às 16:28)

Sigo com 22.2ºC e 42% de HR. A máxima foi de 24.4ºC.O céu está parcialmente nublado por poeiras.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Mar 2009 às 16:56)

Boa Tarde

Neste momento por aqui estão 24.3ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NW e o céu está limpo.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.9ºC
T.Minima: 9.3ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Mar 2009 às 17:17)

Sigo com 19.3ºC.

Pressão nos 1018.6 hpa.


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 17:28)

20.8Cº na encarnação


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2009 às 17:34)

Neste momento sigo com 18,9ºC, a descer, após uma máxima de apenas *20,2ºC*

Humidade nos 48%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h

Ainda muita poeira no céu...


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Mar 2009 às 18:28)

Por agora sigo com 18.0C.

Pressão nos 1018.9 hpa.


----------



## squidward (20 Mar 2009 às 18:30)

miguel disse:


> Tive de máxima 25,4ºC...
> 
> Agora vou com 23,7ºC, 36%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco...céu limpo e muito sol  *muita gente deve se estar a perguntar onde está ao tão mau tempo que se falou a dias na televisão, chuva, ventos fortes a partir de sexta*   enfim santa ignorância...aqui não vi nem uma nuvem mas amanha acredito que já vou ver  e domingo!



Pois...quem diria

Máxima de *24.1ºC*


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 19:07)

sigo com 18.9Cº...na louriceira, segundo o meu avo o sensor marca apenas 14Cº


----------



## Loureso (20 Mar 2009 às 19:52)

Olá people, boa noite!





Um dia igual aos anteriores, de céu limpo, com um cheirinho a Verão.
Agora, segundo IM, já só se prevê a ocorrência de trovoadas para Domingo e segunda-feira. Duvido que venha a ver alguma coisa!!! 
Por favor, digam-me que estou errado...


----------



## kikofra (20 Mar 2009 às 20:02)

a maxima hoje foi fraca 20,4ºC


----------



## Lightning (20 Mar 2009 às 20:18)

miguel disse:


> Tive de máxima 25,4ºC...
> 
> Agora vou com 23,7ºC, 36%HR, 1019hpa e vento fraco...céu limpo e muito sol  muita gente deve se estar a perguntar *onde está ao tão mau tempo que se falou a dias na televisão, chuva, ventos fortes a partir de sexta*   enfim santa ignorância...aqui não vi nem uma nuvem mas amanha acredito que já vou ver  e domingo!



Onde está o tão mau tempo que se falou a dias na televisão, chuva, ventos fortes a partir de sexta?


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 20:41)

agora 17.2Cº 
 em muitos locais do litoral o noroeste esta a arrefecer e muito.....sines com 14.4Cº  odemira com 13.9Cº torres vedras com 14.6Cº porto com 11.9Cº cabo carvoeiro com 14.7Cº,etc.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2009 às 21:41)

Neste momento tenho 13,7ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -1,1ºC

Humidade nos 63%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,0ºC


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 21:44)

vai descendo mas ainda estou com uns amenos 16.6Cº


----------



## stormy (20 Mar 2009 às 22:37)

15.9cº


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2009 às 23:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima:12,9ºC
Máxima:25,4ºC 

Rajada máxima: 31,1km/h WNW

Agora sigo com 15,8ºC, 53%HR, 1020hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu limpo, mas empoeirado. No entanto, a concentração foi menor que a de ontem. O vento soprou em geral, fraco._

---

Por Coimbra, o Vítor relata Nevoeiro, a cerrar!


----------



## thunderboy (20 Mar 2009 às 23:27)

Sigo com uma temperatura bastante alta até, 15.7ºC, vento fraco e 44% de HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

Por cá mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 19.8ºC  a humidade está a começar a aumentar, penso que amanhã de manhã terei neblina.

Hoje no dia em que se enterrou o Inverno (PAZ à sua alma) aqui fica uma ligeira síntese do último mês, o Verão por aqui iniciou-se a 8 de Março  e ainda não terminou.


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

Extremos hoje:

Max:
T 24,3º

Min
T 6,3º

Neste momento estou no Baleal e tenho vwnto fraco e algumas nuvens baixas de neblina. Temperatura 13,0º


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 01:41)

Que coisa, pelo contrário aqui a humidade é a mais baixa de há muitos dias e a temperatura mal desceu, encontrando-se nos 14.9ºC e a HR nos 50%,ainda mais baixa que há algumas horas.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 01:44)

Extremos de hoje(ontem):
T.min: 8.0ºC
T.max: 24.4ºC

Precipitação0nem0 0vale0 0a0 0pena0 0dizer0)


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 8.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 13.6ºC e o céu está limpo, mas de referir que já esteve nevoeiro.


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2009 às 09:43)

15.5Cº agora na encarnação.
esta tarde vou visitar os meus avos á louriceira, mais logo postarei os dados de lá.


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2009 às 10:27)

Bom dia.

Aqui pelo Baleal um dia frio, céu encoberto e vento moderado de NW.

A mínima foi de 11,6º, encontrando-se de momento 14º estagnados.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 10:31)

Bom dia!

Por aqui a mínima foi de 12,6ºC...

Agora registo 17,5ºC, 56%HR, 1020hpa e vento fraco!


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 10:40)

Vamos lá ver se hoje já consigo ver nuvens para Este, acredito que sim  e vão *16* dias seguidos sem precipitação  este mês apenas vou com 5,6mm quando a média para este mês em Setúbal é de 69mm...

17,9ºC
52%HR
14,9km/h NW


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2009 às 11:14)

agora 15.9Cº a temperatura pouco tem subido


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2009 às 11:26)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui vento moderado.
15,6ºC e 62% de humidade relativa.

A mínima foi de 10,6ºC.

-----------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 12,8ºC
Tmáx: 21,0ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 11:31)

Vou agora com 18,3ºC, 52%HR e vento fraco...hoje está bem mais fresco que ontem!


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 11:38)

Bom dia
A mínima foi de 9.5ºC. Agora estão 20.6ºC e 52% de HR, mais alta que ontem às 0h


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2009 às 11:58)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus, e nevoeiro na Serra! A temperatura mínima foi de 11ºC

Neste momento tenho 15,4ºC, e o céu mantém-se muito nublado na faixa N-O, quer por Fractus, quer por Cirroestratus

Humidade nos 67%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de SO (228º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 12:12)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *12,3 ºC* esta manhã.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 12:44)

Aqui vou agora com 20,2ºC e vento fraco...Atenção ao satélite nas próximas horas no interior do Alentejo


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 13:01)

Sigo com 22.0ºC e 48% de HR.
Já se vê qualquer coisa em Espanha


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 13:34)

miguel disse:


> Aqui vou agora com 20,2ºC e vento fraco...Atenção ao satélite nas próximas horas no interior do Alentejo



Sim, nas próximas horas podem começar a surgir as primeiras células, mesmo que sejam fracas.



thunderboy disse:


> Sigo com 22.0ºC e 48% de HR.
> Já se vê qualquer coisa em Espanha



Ainda há bocado estive a ver o satélite e já se consegue ver alguma coisa sim. 

Por agora céu muito nublado por nuvens altas (vindas do mar).

20,0º
50% HR
1016 mb
6,1 km/h Norte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 13:37)

Tarde agradável de céu muito nublado com boas abertas, vento fraco e temperatura de *20,9 ºC*.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 13:56)

Alerta
Já aparece qualquer coisa no Algarve e no Interior Norte.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 14:04)

thunderboy disse:


> Alerta
> Já aparece qualquer coisa no Algarve e no Interior Norte.



Podes ter a certeza de que amanhã por esta hora vai ter bastante melhor aspecto do que tem agora. 

Os modelos assim o dizem. 

Vá, agora venha de lá o pessoal todo pessimista a dizer que nem uma nuvem vamos ver, amanhã. É só o que falta.


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2009 às 14:44)

Por aqui o vento está moderado a forte de Norte, e a temperatura está nos 16,8ºC.
Muito mais fresco que nos dias anteriores.

A máxima foi até ao momento de 17,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 14:46)

Aqui vou com 21,7ºC tarde agradável...vento fraco ou nulo como agora e humidade de 39%


----------



## DRC (21 Mar 2009 às 14:47)

Podem esquecer os aguaceiros para esta tarde.
Nem aguaceiros e muito menos trovoadas.
Por aqui 3 ou 4 nuvens altas e temperatura próxima aos 20ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2009 às 14:50)

Ainda há nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra!

Por aqui, temperatura estagnada nos 16,1ºC, e humidade nos 65%

Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 26,3 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 15:20)

Tarde bastante agradável de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

O vento apresenta-se fraco e há boas abertas, a temperatura encontra-se nos *20,2 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 15:22)

Dados actuais:

20,0º
52% HR
1015 mb
9,0 km/h Norte


----------



## HotSpot (21 Mar 2009 às 15:24)

Máximo Hoje: *21.7 ºC* (13:38)
Mínimo Hoje: *9.4 ºC* (06:29)

Máxima mais baixa e mínima mais alta que nos últimos dias. E claro já há nuvens no céu...


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 16:25)

Continuam a entrar nuvens altas vindas do mar.

19,3º e 51% HR. Céu nublado.


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 16:28)

Lightning disse:


> Continuam a entrar nuvens altas vindas do mar.
> 
> 19,3º e 51% HR. Céu nublado.


Aqui também e alem disso uma neblina que fez a HR aumentar para os 56% e baixar a temperatura para os 20.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 16:29)

Por Setúbal tive uma máxima de 22,2ºC e neste momento tenho 21,2ºC, 42%HR e vento fraco, o céu tem algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 16:38)

O vento de N marca presença. Continua a queda da temperatura, 20.3ºC. Estou a pôr muitas esperanças no dia de amanhã.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Mar 2009 às 17:10)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.6ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 25.3ºC
T.Minima: 8.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2009 às 17:14)

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos *16,5ºC*, pelas 12:35

Neste momento encontro-me com 15,2ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -0,5ºC/h

Humidad enos 70%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 11,5 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (21 Mar 2009 às 17:56)

Boa tarde.

Aqui pelo Baleal um dia de Inverno (em relação a temperaturas), tendo a máxima sido 16,7º, sempre com céu encoberto.

Neste momento 13,1º e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 18:33)

Dia normal de Primavera...

Agora sigo com 17,6ºC, 63%HR e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

De volta a casa, sigo com 15.2ºC, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco...
Mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 20.4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 20:01)

Dados actuais:

15,0ºC
72% HR
1017 mb
2,5 km/h Norte


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 20:13)

Valor máximo de *21,2 ºC* numa tarde de céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

O comportamento do vento durante o dia de hoje, na minha estação.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 20:49)

A humidade alta de 75% já me está a atrofiar a estação  temperatura actual de 14,2ºC...


----------



## Loureso (21 Mar 2009 às 21:07)

Boa noite e bom fim-de-semana para todos 





Pois, o tempo parece que não tem tempo para nos dar outro tempo! 
Pelo menos os valores da temperatura parecem mais próximos da realidade de inícios de Primavera.


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 21:41)

Dados actuais:

13,9º
75% HR
1016 mb
2,5 km/h Norte


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2009 às 21:55)

faz frio em lisboa com 12.9Cº  e bastante humidade
na louriceira ( onde fui hoje almoçar com os avos) a maxima foi de 16.6Cº e ás 8 da tarde estavam 10.0Cº  numa tarde com vento fraco de NW e elevada RH ( notava-se bem a influencia do ar maritimo )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2009 às 21:59)

stormy disse:


> faz frio em lisboa com 12.9Cº  e bastante humidade



Estou com precisamente *12,9 ºC* e *78 %* de humidade.


----------



## stormy (21 Mar 2009 às 22:04)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Estou com precisamente *12,9 ºC* e *78 %* de humidade.



12.7Cº


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

Neste momento tenho 11ºC, e a humidade encontra-se nos 81%

Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento a 16,2 km/h de NNE (22º)


----------



## Lightning (21 Mar 2009 às 22:38)

Actualmente:

13,7º
76% HR
Vento fraco...


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mar 2009 às 22:57)

Extremos do dia:

20.4ºC
12.2ºC

De momento: 13.2ºC, 1018hpa, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Por aqui estão agora 13,3ºC, 79%HR e vento fraco


----------



## fsl (21 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

Hoje em OEIRAS, dia mais fresco que os anteriores:

Condições actuais (actualizado a 21-03-09  23:02) 
Temperatura:  12.6°C  
Humidade: 82%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 9.6°C  
Vento: 12.9 km/hr NNW 
Pressão: 1017.5 mb 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 8.8 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  178.4mm 
Wind chill:  11.6°C  
Indíce THW:   11.4°C  
Indíce Calor:  12.5°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  12.6°C às  23:02  19.0°C às 13:48 
Humidade:  60%  às  13:25  82%  às  22:27 
Ponto de Orvalho:  9.4°C às   6:44  11.7°C às  12:53 
Pressão:  1016.1mb  às  16:46  1019.5mb  às   0:20 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   38.6 km/hr  às  18:51 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  10.6°C às   6:51  
Maior Indíce Calor   18.3°C às  13:23


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Mar 2009 às 23:35)

Despeço-me com 13ºC...
Até amanhã!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2009 às 23:50)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 16,5ºC _(12:35)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 63% _(12:03)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1018 hPa _(15:03)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1021 hPa _(00:00)_

*Vento Máximo:* 39,6 km/h de N [360º] _(07:12)_
*Vento Médio Máximo:* 29,6 km/h de NNE [22º] _(11:14)_


_Dia de céu muito nublado por Fractus, Cirrus e Altocumulus._

---

Neste momento tenho 10ºC, registando temperaturas mínimas do dia consecutivamente!


----------



## thunderboy (21 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

Extremos de hoje:

T.min:9.5ºC/T.max:22.9ºC

Sigo com 10.1ºC e 82% de HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Por cá mínima de 10.8ºC de máxima de 15.8ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2009 às 23:56)

Tive mínima de 12,6ºC e máxima de 22,2ºc com uma rajada máxima de 25,9km/h...

Agora tenho 12,7ºC, 80%HR, 1018hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

Extremos de dia 21:

Tm: *12,3 ºC*
Tx: *21,2 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*
Rajada máxima: *33,8 km/h*


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2009 às 01:14)

Pelo Baleal, neste momento 11,9º e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 01:42)

Temperatura do ar:

1,30 m acima do telhado: *11,6 ºC*
70 cm acima do telhado: *11,8 ºC*

---

Já não se concentra o habitual ar frio junto às superfícies.
O actual céu nublado bloqueia as inversões térmicas por esta zona, esta noite.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2009 às 02:01)

Pode-se dizer que está frio!
Estou com 10,1ºC. 
A temperatura até está dentro do normal para o mês em que estamos, mas confesso que já não estava habituado.

Vamos lá ver se as previsões de mantém.
Amanhã vou caminhar para a Malveira. Ainda me arrisco a legar com um trovão. Será? 

-----------------------

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 10,6ºC
Tmáx: 17,2ºC - há 11 dias que não tinha uma máxima < 20ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 02:12)

Sigo com 8.2ºC e 84% de HR, fresquinho até


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 03:27)

Despeço-me com 7.8ºC, que já esteve nos 7.6ºC, e 85% de HR, que já esteve nos 86%.


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Mar 2009 às 03:49)

Boa noite

Tempo calmo. Céu limpo. Vento fraco

Temp = 11,4º C
HR = 81%
PA = 1017 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 09:31)

Bom dia
O dia começa com céu limpo, vento fraco e 13.7ºC. A mínima foi de 6.9ºC.


----------



## Teles (22 Mar 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia, por aqui começou o dia com algum nevoeiro desperso, neste momento céu com alguns cirros e temperatura actual de 12.6


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 09:56)

manhã fria com 11.8Cº ás 9 e nevoeiro
agora 12.9Cº e o nevoeiro dissipa-se rapidamente ( se a temp subir bastante o ar humido que se formou durante a noite , dando origem ao nevoeiro, ascenderá propiciando a fomaçao de nuvens de desenvolvimento)


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2009 às 09:56)

Bons Dias!

O dia começa com Nevoeiro! A temperatura mínima rondou os 9ºC, e neste momento levo 11ºC

Humidade a 98%*
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de S (180º)


* Dados da Estação Meteorológica de Queluz


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 10:02)

Agora com o repentino aparecimento do vento de Este a humidade desceu aos 65% 
Sigo com 15.7ºC


Nova HR:57%


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Mar 2009 às 10:06)

Bom dia!

Hoje reporto a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira)

Até por volta das 8:00 horas esteve nevoeiro dissipando-se entretanto.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado e sigo com 13.7ºC 
Registei uma mínima de 9.2ºC já à algum tempo que não descia dos 10ºC.

Pressão nos 1021.2 hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 10:07)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *10,1 ºC* numa noite de céu encoberto.


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 10:17)

Continua a quebra da HR 53%, desceu dos 70% aos 50% em pouco mais de 30 minutos


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 10:21)

a temperatura sofreu uma quebra dos 12.7 para 12.4Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2009 às 10:24)

Bem, das duas uma, ou o esquentador se acende e a tempertura sobe, ou então não há trovoada para ninguém 

É que isto com nevoeiro é complicado, para além de atrasar o aquecimento do solo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 10:59)

A nebulosidade começa a abrir.

Temperatura nos *12,7 ºC* e humidade nos *90 %*.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2009 às 11:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A nebulosidade começa a abrir.
> 
> Temperatura nos *12,7 ºC* e humidade nos *90 %*.



Por aqui ainda não... Céu nublado, e 18.5ºC...
Mínima de 10.8ºC...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2009 às 11:28)

Bom Dia

A Minima De Hoje por cá foi de 9.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.6ºC e o céu está nublado.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 11:31)

Céu muito nublado neste momento.

Isto já dissipa tudo, vão ver! 

Ainda nem sequer é uma da tarde e já querem que o tempo esteja limpo? Aguardemos...


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 11:31)

Aqui o nevoeiro já desapareceu
e  sol já se  mostra radiante.
Espero que á tarde este sol fique tapado por nuvens bem escuras e quiçá tragam algum aguaceiro.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 11:38)

Por aqui tive de mínima 10,6ºC...

Agora céu com muitas nuvens a virem de SE com tempo húmido 71%HR, a temperatura é de 17,8ºC e o vento fraco a moderado de S


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 11:40)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui tive de mínima 10,6ºC...
> 
> Agora céu com muitas nuvens a virem de SE com tempo húmido 71%HR, a temperatura é de 17,8ºC e o vento fraco a moderado de S



As mínimas baixaram muito (muito = em relação com as mínimas que registei, há, por exemplo, uma semana), de facto é uma das coisas que notei esta noite


----------



## Henrique (22 Mar 2009 às 12:07)

Bons dias. Depois de ter batido uma mínima de 9.9ºC sigo agora com 17.4ºC e 69% Hr.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado, embora se vejam por vezes alguns pontos azuis de céu limpo.
O vento sopra fraco.
É de realçar também que no interior já se formam alguns cumulus o que é bom sinal.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 12:11)

O céu está agora pouco nublado e a temperatura sobe a pique, estando nos *17,2 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

Não há maneira de o céu abrir! Continua imaculadamente encoberto!

Temperatura nos 15,9ºC
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,9ºC


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2009 às 12:34)

Pelo Baleal céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de NW e 18,7º

A mínima foi de 9,6º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

Vento fraco de Leste e céu muito nublado, embora com algumas abertas.

A temperatura vai subindo timidamente, assim como a pressão atmosférica.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 12:38)

No interior de Portugal e Espanha já começam a surgir as primeiras células em formação.


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 12:40)

#
Temperatura
19,9 ºC
#
		Pressão
1018  mb
#
		Humidade Relat.
33 %
#
		Vento Médio
15,5 Km/h
#
		Vento Rajada
21,3 Km/h
#
		Direcção  do Vento
Sudeste
#
		Ponto de Orvalho
3,1 ºC
#
		Base das Nuvens
2106 m


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 12:54)

estou com 18.4Cº  a temperatura sobe rapido desde que o ceu ficou mais limpo.
o nevoeiro subiu e transformou-se em pequenas formaçoes de cumulus com movimento S-N tendendo para SE-NO.
espero que a temp atinja pelo menos 20Cº pois é um valor de referencia para as trovoadas mais interessantes.....
boas


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 12:59)

Aqui o céu já limpou o vento é que aumentou um pouco ronda agora os 15 a 25km/h... a temperatura é de 18,0ºC e a humidade de 65%...


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 13:11)

Por agora:

- 18,0º
- 66% HR
- Vento fraco e céu nublado com abertas
- Pressão estável nos 1021 mb


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 13:18)

18.8cº


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 13:40)

Vou com 19,1ºC, 60%HR e já com algumas nuvens visíveis a Este


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 13:45)

19.4º:d:


----------



## Henrique (22 Mar 2009 às 13:46)

Continuo com nuvens, o sol apenas espreitou uma vez.
18.9ºC
68% Hr


----------



## meteo (22 Mar 2009 às 13:52)

Por aqui tem estado céu muito nublado,mas agora lá vai o sol espreitando por entre as nuvens..Um facto positivo para ainda haver hipótese de termos festa  é o vento muito fraco..A temperatura está agradável!


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 13:54)

Por aqui algumas nuvens, mas que não dão, nem irão dar em nada.
Esqueçam os aguaceiros e as trovoadas.
Continua a seca, e assim vai continuar.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 13:55)

Aqui por Setúbal já vejo uma linha de cúmulos a crescer a este e o vento está muito fraco agora até por vezes nulo, a temperatura está já nos 20,0ºC a subir


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 13:57)

miguel disse:


> Aqui por Setúbal já vejo uma linha de cúmulos a crescer a este e o vento está muito fraco agora até por vezes nulo, a temperatura está já nos 20,0ºC a subir



Achas que isso vai dar em alguma coisa?
Vejo isto tudo muito calmo, no satélite não se vê grande coisa.


----------



## meteo (22 Mar 2009 às 13:59)

DRC disse:


> Por aqui algumas nuvens, mas que não dão, nem irão dar em nada.
> Esqueçam os aguaceiros e as trovoadas.
> Continua a seca, e assim vai continuar.



As nuvens que nós temos em cima não são nuvens de chuva claro..Mas lá para o fim do dia veem ai nuvens bem melhores 
Claro nao vai ser chuva forte,mas isso já ninguem esperava..ALgo pode acontecer,de fraca intensidade..Há que ter esperança


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 14:02)

acabei de chegar á barreira dos 20.0º


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 14:04)

DRC disse:


> Achas que isso vai dar em alguma coisa?
> Vejo isto tudo muito calmo, no satélite não se vê grande coisa.



Ainda é um pouco cedo, mas a partir das 16 horas acredito que já se vai conseguir ver alguma coisa de jeito no satélite... 

20,3ºC e vento quase nulo


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

18,8º e 64% HR neste momento.

Vento fraco.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 14:05)

e lá vai ela....20.3Cº.
 o vento está fraco de SE


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

20,9ºC e já se nota o ar abafado devido ao vento estar muito fraco


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 14:16)

desceu para 19.9Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2009 às 14:17)

Vou seguindo com 21.6ºC, com o céu nublado, embora se vão vendo alguns spots azuis no céu...


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 14:18)

Já vou com 21,1ºC, 51%HR e vento muito fraco inferior a 5km/h


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 14:24)

19.5º


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 14:25)

A temperatura sobe a pique ja vai nos 22,2ºC e a humidade nos 47% o vento está praticamente nulo... os cúmulos a este estão cada vez mais altos


----------



## meteo (22 Mar 2009 às 14:26)

Vou agora para a Malveira,que não sei se será melhor ou pior que Oeiras,ou até igual( ou seja não haver am lado nenhum ) hoje para trovoadas..Vou com máquina que pode haver sempre sorte e aparecer alguma coisa


----------



## HotSpot (22 Mar 2009 às 14:33)

Aqui 21,4ºC e humidade nos 60%. As condições estão criadas e os cumulus começam a aparecer. O pico será entre as 17H e as 19H. Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 14:34)

Eis que a pressão começa a descer...


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 14:39)

19.6º


----------



## Henrique (22 Mar 2009 às 14:41)

20.0ºC (A subir).
61% Hr.
O céu encontra-se já com boas abertas.


----------



## squidward (22 Mar 2009 às 14:41)

por aqui *22.5ºC*

onde andam as trovoadas?


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 15:01)

Tenho agora 20,4ºC, 53%HR... a minha Web está ligada virada para Este  a olho da para ver mais do que se vê na web...


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 15:20)

sigo com 19.8º


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 15:26)

já há formaçoes relativamente activas


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 15:46)

Vão aparecendo aos poucos  é preciso é calma


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 16:03)

A melhorar...






PS: este cumulo está já o dobro do tamanho


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 16:08)




----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 16:13)




----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 16:39)

já temos festa


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 16:41)




----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

miguel disse:


>



Tenho a certeza que as fotos devem estar boas,
mas infelizmente, pelo menos eu não as consigo ver.
Aparece uma cruz vermelha mais nada


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 16:49)

Que estranho! eu vejo bem 

21,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2009 às 16:54)

Todas as fotografias estão bem inseridas; a dificuldade deve-se, por exemplo, a alguma firewall instalada no computador (por exemplo, eu também nunca consigo ver as imagens colocadas no ImageShack).

IMAGENS DE SATÉLITE ANIMADAS


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 16:55)

a temperatura já desce19.4Cº


----------



## JoãoPT (22 Mar 2009 às 17:02)

Por aqui ainda não apareceu nada, esperemos, sigo com 19,0ºC após uma máxima de 20,4ºC, e mínima de 8,3ºC( já a algum tempo que não tinha uma mínima tão baixa), e que deu origem com a elevada humidade, a um nevoeiro cerrado, que venham as trovoadas que já fazem falta


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 17:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Todas as fotografias estão bem inseridas; a dificuldade deve-se, por exemplo, a alguma firewall instalada no computador (por exemplo, eu também nunca consigo ver as imagens colocadas no ImageShack).
> 
> IMAGENS DE SATÉLITE ANIMADAS




Mas de hábito consigo ver bem essas imagens e fotos


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 17:08)

O IM já colocou alertas  E vejam também as descargas 

Por aqui ainda não se vê nada.


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 17:12)

Beja e Évora em alerta amarelo atés ás 20h00 devido a aguaceiros por vezes de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 17:53)

na zona de elvas tao se a formar boas celulas


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 17:54)

Céu a ficar muito nublado por aqui...nuvens a vir de Este

20,3ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2009 às 18:16)

Cá aguardamos qualquer coisita, em tempo de crise, qualquer pingo ou faísca das nuvens calham bem...
Máxima de 22.3ºC, seguindo agora com 17.2ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 18:30)

A trovoada do Alentejo já é visível de Setúbal...


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 18:38)

já vejo boas nuvens convectivas a sudesteprovavelmente vao chegar cá em fase de dissipaçao...........agora a temperatura é de 18.7Cº e desce lentamente


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 19:03)

A célula que tirei a ultima foto está activa e já vi dois clarões


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2009 às 19:10)

Por aqui, só Fractus e Cumulus, todo o dia! A temperatura máxima foi de *19,8ºC*, e neste momento tenho 15,9ºC

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,4ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,0ºC/h


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 19:10)

miguel disse:


> A célula que tirei a ultima foto está activa e já vi dois clarões



Sim, também já dei conta de umas nuvens "esquisitas" a sudeste.
Nunca se sabe ...


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

ta se a desenvolver uma celula na zona de coimbra penso


----------



## ferreirinha47 (22 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

kikofra disse:


> ta se a desenvolver uma celula na zona de coimbra penso


 Aqui onde estou a 5km a norte de Leiria ja ouvi algumas trovoadas se bem que ao longe para Este


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2009 às 19:42)

Boa tarde!

Cheguei agora de uma caminhada pelas Serras de Loures - Malveira.
O dia começou fresco e com nevoeiro cerrado, mas foi dissipando ao longo da manhã.
A meio da manhã o vento rodou para SE, mas o céu manteve-se encoberto até à hora de almoço.
Durante a tarde foi limpando. E ao pôr-do-sol estava limpo. No entanto viam-se algumas formações para o interior. 

Portanto, nada de nada por onde andei.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

Não sei ao certo onde é mas consigo avistar com alguma frequência clarões que parecem ser já numa zona pertencente a este tópico. Não haverá ninguém com uma trovoada em cima!?


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

acabei de ver um clarao para leste mas sem som


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Mar 2009 às 19:50)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.0ºC e está uma trovoada a sw do couço, mas o dia de hoje por cá foi uma grande seca só houve umas pinginhas por volta das 18:00h. De referir que eu hoje fui á barragem do maranhão e só choveu em pavia.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.6ºC
T.Minima: 9.4ºC


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 19:53)

outro clarão este ficou registado em video


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 19:57)

17.0Cº desce lento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 20:13)

Valor máximo de *20,9 ºC* numa tarde de céu muito nublado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Mar 2009 às 20:14)

Agora à conversa com um amigo meu que está no expresso a caminho de Coimbra, relata uma grande trovoada perto de Leiria. Parece que quem é de lá está com sorte ehehe.


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 20:26)

vejam em fullscreen


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 20:27)

Aqui estão uma fotos que tirei à tarde











A emoção de ver uma nuvem de jeito era tanto que mais de metade das fotos que tirei ficaram tremidas.


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

Uma bela trovoada entre Pombal e Ansião, a Sul da Serra de Sicó.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 20:48)

Parabéns aos contemplados com trovoada. 

Dados actuais:

15,2º
81% HR

Vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mar 2009 às 20:51)

Lousano disse:


> Uma bela trovoada entre Pombal e Ansião, a Sul da Serra de Sicó.



Devia ser dessa situação que via os os tais clarões.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 20:56)

estou com 15.9Cº.
pode ser que aquela celula a N de alcacer do sal e a NE de setubal chegue cátá-se a aguentar bem


----------



## DRC (22 Mar 2009 às 21:04)

stormy disse:


> estou com 15.9Cº.
> pode ser que aquela celula a N de alcacer do sal e a NE de setubal chegue cátá-se a aguentar bem


Começou a dissipar-se ao atingir o Tejo.


----------



## camrov8 (22 Mar 2009 às 21:10)

ca por cima as coisas seguem calmas , ontem a noite houve ventania mas nada de imprecionante


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 21:15)

Noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de NO, com uma temperatura actual de *16,0 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2009 às 21:17)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:10,6ºC
Máxima.22,3ºC

Rajada máxima. 27,7km/h WSW

Trovoada ao longe e deu para limpar a vista e pegar na máquina e tentar a sorte


----------



## meteo (22 Mar 2009 às 21:18)

AnDré disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Cheguei agora de uma caminhada pelas Serras de Loures - Malveira.
> O dia começou fresco e com nevoeiro cerrado, mas foi dissipando ao longo da manhã.
> ...



Tambem estive por essas zonas,mais propriamente na Mata Grande,perto da Malveira e confirmo.Nada de interessante,nem nuvens de trovoada,quant mais trovoada 
 A tarde começou com céu nublado,mas foi melhorando e ao fim da tarde o céu encontrava-se limpo..De notar que o vento por ali foi sempre fraco ou muito fraco,o que não costuma ser habitual naquela zona..
A temperatura ás 20 horas quando sai de lá era de 10 graus!Bem fresco,comparando com a temperatura á chegada,de 19 graus,por volta das 14 da tarde. No campo grande encontrava-se nos 15 e ás 21 em Paço de Arcos iamos com 14 graus ! Já se nota dias bem mais frescos que os 20 dias anteriores.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2009 às 21:20)

Um belo pôr do sol


----------



## HotSpot (22 Mar 2009 às 21:22)

Aqui a trovoada passou a NE a uns escassos quilometros, uns 50 

Valeu pela expectativa. 

Os Extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje: *22.2 ºC* (15:44)
Mínimo Hoje: *6.2 ºC* (05:00)


----------



## Loureso (22 Mar 2009 às 21:26)

Boa noite a todos 





Gostava de ter visto. mesmo que à distância, as nuvens que dizem ter observado a leste daqui, mas não tive essa oportunidade.


----------



## stormy (22 Mar 2009 às 21:35)

passou ao lado....alguem de alverca ou sacavem ou da zona entre alverca e sacavem relatou chuva fraca ou pingos? esse sistema em dissipaçao outrora foi uma bela trovoada que passou na zona de moura....
agora 15.3º


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2009 às 21:39)

Grandes fotos Mário!!


Neste momento tenho 14ºC

Humidade a 81%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Relâmpago (22 Mar 2009 às 21:42)

Boa noite

Da chuva prevista, nem cheiro! Por agora, tempo calmo; céu limpo e vento fraco

Temp = 16.5º C
HR = 70%
PA = 1021 hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Mar 2009 às 22:20)

Mais uma mão cheia de nada...
Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, 14.3ºC...

Extremos do dia:
10.8ºC
22.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

Em Ansião mal choveu, pelo menos no local onde se encontra a estação do INM.


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2009 às 22:56)

Dados actuais:

14,2º
85% HR

Vento nulo.


----------



## squidward (22 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

thunderboy disse:


> Aqui estão uma fotos que tirei à tarde
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos. 

Tambem tirei as esses CB´s, quando estive na zona de Castelo de Bode. Mais tarde para os lados de Abrantes ainda vi um clarão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *10,1 ºC*
Tx: *20,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 19,8ºC _(16:55)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 54% _(16:56)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1018 hPa _(00:00)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1022 hPa _(11:49)_

*Vento Máximo:* 24,1 km/h de ESE [112º] _(07:44)_
*Vento Médio Máximo:* 20,4 km/h de E [90º] _(07:45)_


_Dia de Nevoeiro, de manhã, e céu pouco nublado por Fractus e Cumulus durante a tarde, e agora, à noite._


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

Por cá num dia que amanheceu nublado, e acabou por limpar ao longo do dia, e que após isso, nada se passou, tive uma mínima de 9.3ºC e máxima 18.6ºC.


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

o IM de vez em quando sai-se com cada coisa.... A semana passada era para chover já quinta e já é domingo (e que segundo as previsões chovia aqui hoje) e nem gota. Mas o meu alarme natural da casa de banho da alteração do estado do tempo.


----------



## Teles (22 Mar 2009 às 23:34)

Aqui fica um pequeno de registo do dia de hoje


[/IMG]


----------



## thunderboy (22 Mar 2009 às 23:47)

Extremos de hoje:

T.max:22.3ºC/T.min6.9ºC

Sigo com 13.4ºC e 77% de HR.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

O céu começou a encobrir na última meia hora.
O vento está fraco de SE.
A temperatura a subir.
14,4ºC.


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

O Sol nasceu às 06:35 e pôs-se às 18:49. A temperatura média nas últimas 24 horas foi de 14,1ºC. A temperatura máxima atingida foi de 23,2ºC às 4:11 PM e a mínima foi de 7,6ºC às 7:09 AM. A humidade atingiu o máximo às 12:00 AM com 98% e a mínima às 9:49 AM com 31%. A temperatura aparente é de 10ºC devido ao valores da humidade e velocidade do vento. A rajada de vento mais forte sentida hoje foi de 38,1k/h às 9:53 AM. Na última hora a pressão atmosférica variou 0mb e nas últimas 24 horas variou 4mb o que pode levar a uma alteração do estado actual.


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 00:32)

Despeço-me com 12.6ºC, vento nulo e 78% de HR.
Nem me apercebi que já tinha ultrapassado o milésimo post
Até amanhã.


----------



## meteo (23 Mar 2009 às 00:45)

thunderboy disse:


> Despeço-me com 12.6ºC, vento nulo e 78% de HR.
> Nem me apercebi que já tinha ultrapassado o milésimo post
> Até amanhã.



Parabéns! Já é muita e boa intervenção neste fórum.Que venham mais 1000!


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 01:23)

Obrigado
Afinal ainda não me tinha despedido.
Despeço-me desta vez, a sério com 12.2ºC e 81% de HR.
Até logo


----------



## Gongas (23 Mar 2009 às 01:50)

bem, de assinalar hoje no caminho da Figueira para Coimbra o primeiro raio que vejo este ano.afinal parace que o IM até acertou.aquela hora no carro o temp, ainda marcava 20ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2009 às 07:15)

Bons Dias!

Noite de céu muito nublado, e temperatura mínima a rondar os 12ºC

Neste momento encontro-me com 13,8ºC

Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,3ºC


Até logo!


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 08:01)

Bom dia
A manha começou com céu encoberto por nuvens altas. A mínima foi de 10.2º. Agora estão 13.9ºC e 79% de HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mar 2009 às 08:56)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 10.8ºC.
Por agora estão 14.9ºC e o céu está nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2009 às 09:07)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *13,2 ºC* numa noite de céu encoberto.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mar 2009 às 09:14)

Bom dia companheiros!
Amanheceu nublado por aqui, com uma mínima de 12.2ºC...
A pressão está nuns estáveis 1018hpa, o vento é fraco e a temperatura segue nos 14.1ºC...


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2009 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco! O dia de ontem permitiu-me ver ao fim da tarde a sul de Coimbra uma célula de consideráveis dimensões, mas não avistei descargas (devido à distância). Pelos relatos no fórum poderá ter sido essa a situação que andou ali pela zona de Pombal, onda eu havia passado umas horas antes e que apresentava de facto pequenos cumulus, mas ainda em formação algo desorganizada... Pelos vistos bastaria lá ter ficado mais um pouco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mar 2009 às 09:49)

Agora Deixo-vos aqui algumas imagens dos aguaceiros de ontém perto da barragem do maranhão.













E agora mais duas imagens do fim de tarde de ontém no Couço


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mar 2009 às 11:14)

Neste momento por aqui estão 19.4ºC, o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco de E.

Até Logo


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2009 às 11:34)

Por aqui o céu encobriu! Essencialmente nuvens altas...

PS: Boas fotos Chasing Thunder


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2009 às 11:54)

Hoje é o "nosso" dia  é dia da meteorologia.


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

Boas

A manhã tem estado a ser marcada pelo céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Dados actuais:

16,8º
61% HR
1017 mb

Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 12:03)

Por aqui tive de mínima 11,6ºC...

Agora céu coberto por nuvens altas, 19,2ºC, apenas 34%HR devido ao vento fraco de E/NE...


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2009 às 12:10)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, vento fraco e 18,0ºC.
Humidade nos 48%.

A mínima esta noite foi de 12,4ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (23 Mar 2009 às 12:20)

boa tarde a todos
já vi que para alguns menbros tanto faz que neve que faça sol que troveje ou que nada se passe que não  deixam de estar por aqui
da minha parte parabens voçês são demais
preciso de ajuda
eu já visitei o meteociel e vi umas runs muuuuuuiiiito afastadas para aquilo que pretendo 
que é saber como estara o tempo em faro ou arredores para o periodo de 4 a 11 de abril
ok ok eu sei que tb é muuuuuiiiito incerto ainda mas......
em termos de prcipitação sei ler o mapa de runs mas em termos de temperatura nem por isso, não sei qual é
alguem me pode dar umas dicas tipo senso comum para ir lá ler aquela cena
fiquem bem
um grande abraço a todos


15 dias para as férias hummmmmmmm


----------



## squidward (23 Mar 2009 às 12:31)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Agora Deixo-vos aqui algumas imagens dos aguaceiros de ontém perto da barragem do maranhão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belas fotos, sem duvidas!!!


----------



## squidward (23 Mar 2009 às 12:45)

Aqui ficam as fotos dos CB´s da zona de Pombal/Ansião que tirei ontem á tarde


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 12:47)

20,8ºC
29%HR
1018hpa
22,8km/h SE 
Ponto de orvalho:2,4ºC


----------



## Lousano (23 Mar 2009 às 13:00)

squidward disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotos dos CB´s da zona de Pombal/Ansião que tirei ontem á tarde





Infelizmente não fotografei nada visto que já era noite (entre as 19H10 e as 19H40) e os clarões só surgiam cinco em cinco minutos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2009 às 13:23)

Tarde de céu encoberto e vento fraco, com uma temperatura de *20,0 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 13:27)

Continua as nuvens altas no céu e a temperatura já esteve nos 21,5ºC...agora estão 20,8ºC e a humidade relativa de apenas 28%, vento fraco a moderado de E/SE


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 14:42)

Boas tardes
Sigo com 21.8ºC, 47% de HR, céu encoberto por nuvens altas e vento fraco a rodar de NE a SE, predominantemente de E/SE.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mar 2009 às 15:24)

O Sol bem tenta espreitar, e aqui e ali vai conseguindo, como agora...
Sigo com 23.3ºC, e vento fraco...


----------



## HotSpot (23 Mar 2009 às 16:11)

Os extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje: *23.4 ºC* (15:07)
Mínimo Hoje: *7.4 ºC* (05:02)

O vento continua fraco de Este


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 16:19)

Sigo com 22.4ºC e uma máxima de 22.7ºC. A HR está nos 37% e o vento é fraco de SE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Mar 2009 às 17:16)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.2ºC e o céu continua nublado por nuvens altas.

Extremos de hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.6ºC
T.Minima: 10.8ºC


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2009 às 17:24)

20.7cº


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 17:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Minima:*11,6ºC*
Máxima:*22,5ºC*

Rajada máxima: *34,7km/h SE*

Agora sigo com 21,4ºC, 29%HR, 1015hpa e vento moderado entre NE e SE


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 17:48)

Sigo com 21.5ºC. 41% de HR e o céu muito nublado por nuvens altas que estão a querer começar a ceder.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mar 2009 às 18:13)

O céu está a limpar, embora ainda esteja nublado...
É bom para as mínimas...
Tive uma máxima de 23.5ºC, seguindo agora com 21.4ºC...
Destaco também o aumento da intensidade do vento.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

Um céu colorido, depois do dia ter estado encoberto por nuvens altas.





Por agora vento fraco de 19,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

Bom Crepúsculo Vespertino!

Por cá, manhã e tarde de céu muito nublado/encoberto por núvens de média altitude, sendo que neste momento o céu apenas de encontra pouco nublado.

A temperatura máxima foi de *21,0ºC* e neste momento tenho 18,3ºC

Humidade nos 34%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -2,4ºC/h


Espero que todos tenham tido um óptimo Dia Meteorológico Mundial!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

Valor máximo de *22,3 ºC* numa tarde de céu encoberto.


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2009 às 20:17)

18.6º numa noite agradavel , com vento fraco e nao muita RH.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2009 às 21:46)

Neste momento tenho *14,6ºC*, e o vento é nulo!

A humidade encontra-se nos 46%, e a pressão nos 1017 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (23 Mar 2009 às 21:49)

Sigo com 13.8ºC, HR nos 68% e vento nulo.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Mar 2009 às 21:56)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 15.5ºC.

Pressão nos 1015.1 hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2009 às 22:00)

Noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, com uma temperatura de *16,9 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## stormy (23 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco, com uma temperatura de *16,9 ºC* actualmente.



eu tenho agora 17.2Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Mar 2009 às 22:25)

Céu pouco nublado, com 16.2ºC...

Extremos do dia:
12.2ºC
23.5ºC


----------



## Lousano (23 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

Neste momento 12,9º.

A máxima hoje não passou dos 22,4º


----------



## André Simões (23 Mar 2009 às 22:43)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: 22,4ºC
Minima: 12,4ºC

Neste momento céu pouco nublado, com 15,8ºC de temperatura e 52% de HR. A temperatura subiu 0,3ºC nos últimos 30 minutos


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Mar 2009 às 22:50)

boas

aqui tenho céu com algumas nuvens , vento fraco, 17.1ºc 

abraços


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2009 às 22:52)

Por Setubal vou neste momento com 14,4ºC, 58%HR e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2009 às 23:13)

*Extremos de Hoje:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 21,0ºC _(17:37)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 32% _(15:31)_
*Humidade Máxima:* 82% _(00:00)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1017 hPa _(14:49)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1022 hPa _(00:00)_

*Vento Máximo: *31,4 km/h de ENE [68º] _(10:14)_
*Vento Médio Máximo:* 27,0 km/h de ENE [68º] _(12:14)_


_Dia de céu muito nublado/encoberto por um manto de núvens de média altitude, sendo que abriu pouco antes o Sol se pôr. A partir desse momento encontra-se pouco nublado._

---

Neste momento tenho 12,9ºC de temperatura e 59% de humidade


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Mar 2009 às 23:18)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temperatura: Máxima:* 20,5ºC; *Mínima:* 12,7ºC

Actualmente tenho 14,2ºC com céu pouco nublado e o vento é nulo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2009 às 23:36)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,2 ºC*
Tx: *22,3 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

Por cá mínima de 12.5ºC e máxima de 21.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 07:20)

Bom Dia!

Noite de céu pouco nublado, e vento fraco a moderado, com uma rajada máxima de *21,3 km/h* até ao momento. A temperatura mínima foi de *12,6ºC* e agora sigo com 12,9ºC!

Humidade nos 52%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,3ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,9ºC/h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2009 às 07:27)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *12,7 ºC* numa noite de céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2009 às 08:55)

Bom Dia

Por aqui a Minima de Hoje foi de 7.5ºC.
Neste momento estão 14.1ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Loureso (24 Mar 2009 às 09:10)

Olá bom dia 






Dia com bastante sol, optimo para passear; para quem pode claro!


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2009 às 09:18)

Bom dia!
Mais um dia de sol que se avizinha, com o vento a soprar, por ora, fraco.
A mínima foi de 12.4ºC, e de momento sigo com 15.4ºC.
Pressão atmosférica nos 1014hpa (tem vindo a baixar, mas demasiado lentamente para provocar "acção")...


----------



## vitamos (24 Mar 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco (após uma noite de ventania). Pressão em 1014hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2009 às 11:25)

Vai aquecendo bem por aqui: 20.7ºC...
Vento moderado de sueste, céu pouco nublado...


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2009 às 11:37)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui algumas nuvens altas a este e vento fraco.
O sol vai dominando.

Estou com 19,3ºC e 39% de humidade relativa.

A mínima hoje foi de 11,9ºC.


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2009 às 12:07)

de manha as 7 e 30 12.9Cº espero por uma maxima de 20-22 e possiveis aguaceiros ou mesmo trovoada fraca de tarde


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2009 às 12:21)

Neste momento 21,1º.

Surgem nuvens altas de Sul.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2009 às 12:23)

21.5ºC e o céu continua azul...


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 13:14)

stormy disse:


> de manha as 7 e 30 12.9Cº espero por uma maxima de 20-22 e possiveis aguaceiros ou mesmo trovoada fraca de tarde



Isso também eu espero... 

Pode ser que seja desta. 

Actualmente, céu nublado por nuvens altas e 21,3º com 41% HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (24 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

Neste momento 24,8º

A serra faz de bloqueio à nuvens, dissipando-se quando passam para Norte.

Vista Sul





Vista Norte


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2009 às 13:58)

Boas
Tive de mínima 10,4ºC...

Agora registo 21,0ºC, 47%HR a subir, 1014hpa e vento muito fraco...algumas nuvens médias e altas...Pode ser que de tarde rebente alguma coisa não é fácil mas também não é impossível!!


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Começaram a surgir nuvens altas no céu. É uma camada de nuvens brancas consistente.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mar 2009 às 14:09)

Por aqui está uma camada de nuvens altas que não deixa aquecer o solo, logo, trovoadas 0, estou com 21.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2009 às 14:12)

Por aqui sigo com 22,6ºC.
Bem acima da máxima prevista pelo IM para Lisboa que era apenas de 19ºC.

Algumas nuvens, mas nada de relevante.

-------------------

*EDIT:* 15minutos depois, as nuvens aumentaram exponencialmente.
O céu está aos retalhos, assim como a terra seca do jardim.



 



23,3ºC e sem sol de momento.
Vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 15:09)

AnDré disse:


>



É exactamente esse tipo de nebolusidade que se verifica aqui em Corroios neste momento. 

Agora vejo outra linha de nebolusidade a surgir a Norte de mim (Lisboa).

23,3º e 41% de HR.

P.S.: Parece existir alguma "convecção" (se é que lhe podemos chamar isso) aqui, pois há bocado o céu estava limpo. Do nada começaram a surgir nuvens (poucas) que se desenvolveram verticalmente, nesta zona.  

O solo está quente, nota-se um "calor" vindo do chão. 

Tirei esta conclusão daqui:



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui está uma camada de nuvens altas que *não deixa aquecer o solo, logo, trovoadas 0*



Mas posso estar enganado.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 15:13)

Boas Tardes!

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Altocumulus! A temperatura máxima foi de *22,3ºC* e actualmente tenho 20,7ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -1,2ºC/h

Humidade nos 43%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 7,9 km/h de S (180º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,8ºC


----------



## HotSpot (24 Mar 2009 às 16:32)

Os extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje: *23.9 ºC* (14:41)
Mínimo Hoje: *6.7 ºC* (06:31)


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 17:05)

Neste momento tenho 19,4ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -0,7ºC/h! O céu _abriu_ um pouco!

Humidade nos 52%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de SSO (202º)


----------



## André Simões (24 Mar 2009 às 17:13)

Boas!

Tarde algo quente por estes lados.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: 24,2ºC (15:56)
Minima: 12,4ºC (07:02)

Neste momento estão 21,6ºC de temperatura e 49% de HR.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2009 às 17:35)

Extremos de hoje em Setúbal

Mínima:*10,4ºC* (6:48)
Máxima:*23,9* (17:26)

Rajada máxima: *26,0km/h SE*

Actualmente:
22,3ºC
43%HR
1013hpa
5,7km/h SW
Dew Point: 9,3ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Mar 2009 às 18:05)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.9ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 27.0ºC
T.Minima: 7.5ºC

PS: Já há 18 dias que não chove nada.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

Hoje de tarde fui dar uma volta pela zona. Aqui vos deixo duas fotos dessa mesma volta.

Curiosamente vi o que mais nos faz falta neste momento:












Nessas fotos está o que precisamos de Norte a Sul de Portugal... Água, água e mais água... Se não chover nas próximas 3 semanas isto vai estar mau vai... 

É com muita pena que não posso afirmar que essa mesma água que podem ver nas fotos caiu do céu... Pois seria um grande benefício... 

Desculpem a qualidade mas foi com o telemóvel. A água era de um cano que rebentou.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2009 às 20:39)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *12,7 ºC*
Tx: *23,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## stormy (24 Mar 2009 às 20:48)

17.1Cº noite agradavel


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 20:54)

A temperatura encontra-se nos 15,3ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -1,0ºC/h e a humidade nos 64%, também a descer, ao ritmo de -5,0%/h

Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,4ºC

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Altocumulus!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2009 às 21:38)

Noite de céu nublado e vento fraco; temperatura nos *17,2 ºC*.


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Mar 2009 às 22:29)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 11.8ºC e uma máxima de 22.5ºC.

Sigo com 15.7ºC.

Pressão nos 1013.5 hpa.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

Actualmente em Corroios:

16,8º
72% HR
1013 mb

Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (24 Mar 2009 às 22:45)

Boas pessoal

Por agora:17.3ºC

Extremos de hoje:
Mínima:11.6ºC
Máxima:24.7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2009 às 23:02)

*Extremos de Hoje:*







_Dia de céu, em geral, muito nublado por Altocumulus._

---

Neste momento tenho 14,0ºC de temperatura e 64% de humidade!


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Mar 2009 às 23:13)

Extremos do dia:
12.4ºC
24.4ºC

Presentemente, sigo com 16ºC, céu nublado, vento fraco...


----------



## Teles (24 Mar 2009 às 23:19)

Neste momento céu limpo e o nevoeiro ameaça aparecer.
Temperatura actual de 14.6 com 61% de humidade e vento nulo.
Temperatura maxima hoje de 25.9


----------



## thunderboy (24 Mar 2009 às 23:35)

Extremos de hoje:

T.máx:25.8ºC 
T.min:6.9ºC

Foto demonstrativa da nebulosidade do fim de tarde de hoje.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 00:11)

Boa noite!

Por aqui sigo com 16,8ºC e 59% de humidade relativa.

--------------------
*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 11,9ºC
Tmáx: 23,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2009 às 00:21)

Por cá mínima de 12.2ºC e máxima de 21.5ºC, dia de Verão, com muito pessoal na rua com casacos de Inverno


----------



## thunderboy (25 Mar 2009 às 00:25)

Despeço-me com 13.0ºC e 64% de HR.


----------



## Lousano (25 Mar 2009 às 01:59)

Extremos dia 24/03/2009:

Max:
T 26,4º
H 56%

Min
T 7,2º
H 15%

Neste momento 10,6º (mas já esteve 9,7º)


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 07:23)

Bom Dia!

Noite _quente_, a de hoje, com temperatura mínima de *13,5ºC*. Neste momento tenho 15,7ºC, e o vento sopra moderado, de ENE (68º), estando nos *31,7 km/h* actualmente, establecendo o recorde do dia, e com uma média de 21,3 km/h!

Pressão a 1016 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,4ºC/h

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Altocumulus!


----------



## Teles (25 Mar 2009 às 07:41)

O dia começou com céu limpo, vento nulo e uma temperatura minima de 7.5


----------



## thunderboy (25 Mar 2009 às 08:16)

Bom dia
Céu limpo, vento fraco a rodar de NE/SE, 15.5ºC e já 34% de HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2009 às 09:03)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 10.3ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.1ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu limpo e vento fraco! Pressão em 1014hpa... Nada de novo!


----------



## Lousano (25 Mar 2009 às 11:15)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 7,6º, encontrando-se neste momento 17,7º

Será mais um dia de forno.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 11:24)

14.9Cº ás 7 e 50 da manha


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo, temperatura nos 21.1ºC, e vento fraco... Onde é que eu já vi isto antes?...
Mínima de 13.3ºC...


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 12:00)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> Céu limpo, temperatura nos 21.1ºC, e vento fraco... Onde é que eu já vi isto antes?...
> Mínima de 13.3ºC...



Aqui 20,5º, 42% HR e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 12:06)

Dia mais quente que os anteriores, o de hoje! Neste momento já levo *21,2ºC*, temperatura máxima do dia até ao momento!

Humidade os 36%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 17,6 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura de +1,6ºC/h


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 12:40)

Boas

Tive de mínima 12.9ºC...

Agora já vou com 25,0ºC, 34%HR, 1015hpa e vento fraco...

Eu entendo as previsões do IM quando falam em aguaceiros e trovoadas durante a tarde no Sul eu olho para o modelo e também vejo algum potencial! mas dai até fazer vai uma grande distancia, mas se acontecer não me admiraria!


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 12:51)

miguel disse:


> Eu entendo as previsões do IM quando falam em aguaceiros e *trovoadas* durante a tarde no Sul eu olho para o modelo e também vejo algum potencial! mas dai até fazer vai uma grande distancia, mas se acontecer não me admiraria!



A gente quer é que elas venham! O resto é conversa


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 13:06)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui segue mais um dia de Junho.
Vou com 23,1ºC e vento fraco.

A mínima foi a mais alta do ano: 14,5ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 13:17)

O calor vai apertando e registo agora 26,0ºC um dos dias mais quentes do ano até agora!


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 13:26)

A temperatura sobe ao ritmo de +2,2ºC/h, e neste momento já tenho *23,6ºC*!

Humidade nos 33%
Vento a 9,4 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## Lousano (25 Mar 2009 às 13:33)

Neste momento 23,7º

Vai ser dos dias mais quentes.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 13:55)

Actualmente:

24,0º
35% HR

Vento fraco e céu nublado a oeste (interior).


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 13:56)

Se não bater hoje a máxima do ano vou andar lá perto!! sigo com *26,2ºC* já tendo tido 27,2ºC  está a aparecer muitas nuvens altas a vir do interior


----------



## kikofra (25 Mar 2009 às 13:58)

Ceu limpo e  	 	Temperatura
25,8 ºC estou a 3cº de bater a maxima


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mar 2009 às 13:58)

O dia segue quente, estando agora com 23.7ºC, que é a máxima do dia...


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 14:01)

Às 13h Coruche na frente com 27ºC.






Na grande Lisboa, as estações amadoras mais quentes de momento são:
27,3 ºC Moita (Hotspot)
26,9ºC - Oeiras, Cascais (fsl)


Por aqui sigo com 24,8ºC.
35% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 14:23)

A temperatura não para de subir! Neste momento levo *24,4ºC*!

Humidade a 32%, e vento de E (90º), a 13,3 km/h
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 14:28)

Aqui embora fosse de todo inesperado, lá se foi a máxima do ano que era de 28,2ºC.

Já chegou aos *28,4ºC* e ainda pode subir...


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 14:36)

25,0º e 32% de HR. Céu nublado. Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (25 Mar 2009 às 14:47)

Boas

Mais um dia bem quentinho
Estão 23.9ºC

A mínima foi 12.7ºC


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 14:57)

25,2º. 32% HR.

Eis que surgem os primeiros cumulus da tarde. Bem visíveis, estão ainda a crescer.


----------



## André Simões (25 Mar 2009 às 15:50)

Boas,

Tarde bem quentinha, neste momento estão 25,2ºC e 33% de HR.
A minima de hoje foi de 13,5ºC (05:35).

Só por curiosidade, cidades como Almada, Barreiro e Setúbal não deveriam de ser do "Seguimento Sul"?


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 16:04)

André Simões disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Tarde bem quentinha, neste momento estão 25,2ºC e 33% de HR.
> A minima de hoje foi de 13,5ºC (05:35).
> ...



Olá André. Mais um vizinho aqui da zona  

Vejo que estás bem quentinho  mas eu tou mais: 25,7º e 31% HR. Vêem-se cumulos no céu, estão-se a aproximar. 

Quanto à tua pergunta não te sei responder, mas talvez saiba quem "dividiu" o fórum nestes tópicos.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 16:08)

agora sigo com 24.8Cº e cumulus em desenvolvimento a sul e este.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 16:10)

André Simões disse:


> Só por curiosidade, cidades como Almada, Barreiro e Setúbal não deveriam de ser do "Seguimento Sul"?



A resposta está na primeira página deste tópico. 


Por aqui sigo com 26,1ºC.
A 0,1ºC de igualar a máxima do ano.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 16:11)

AnDré disse:


> Por aqui sigo com 26,1ºC.
> A 0,1ºC de igualar a máxima do ano.



André, vê os dados de observação da temperatura do IM em Lisboa, na estação da Baixa, com 30,3º!!!


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 16:18)

Lightning disse:


> André, vê os dados de observação da temperatura do IM em Lisboa, na estação da Baixa, com 30,3º!!!



é normal.......com tanto carro predio e alcatrao.....
sigo com 25.0Cº


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 16:20)

Lightning disse:


> André, vê os dados de observação da temperatura do IM em Lisboa, na estação da Baixa, com 30,3º!!!



Mas a Baixa é mesmo assim. Um ponto de calor urbano brutal.
Ainda noutro dia chegou quase aos 33ºC.

Quentinho estava também o Cabo Raso com 26,5ºC às 14h.
Entretanto às 15h, o vento rodou para noroeste e a temperatura caiu para os 19,5ºC.


----------



## Henrique (25 Mar 2009 às 16:27)

Dados actuais:
Temp: 28.8ºC
Hr: 35%
Vento fraco, céu limpo, dia mais quente do ano


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 16:29)

Por Moscavide, mais um dia quente de Primavera, com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

A temperatura continua a subir e está de momento nos *26,7 ºC*, com uma humidade relativa de *30 %*.


----------



## André Simões (25 Mar 2009 às 16:40)

Obrigado pela resposta, Lightning e AnDré.

Sigo com 25,4ºC e 32% de HR.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 17:03)

Algum desenvolvimento a Norte de Setúbal


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 17:09)

Tive uma máxima de *27,4ºC* (15:48)

Agora vou com 25,5ºC, 31%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco, nuvens altas e cúmulos a norte...


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 17:10)

miguel disse:


> Algum desenvolvimento a Norte de Setúbal



e a sul da encarnaçao


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2009 às 17:11)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.1ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.0ºC
T.Minima: 10.3ºC


----------



## Loureso (25 Mar 2009 às 17:11)

Olá boa tarde 






Tarde de céu com algumas nuvens, mas quente! 
Por volta das 15h, marcavam presença algumas formações nebulosas em altitude com algum vigor e beleza a nascente do vale do Tejo.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 17:12)

miguel disse:


> Algum desenvolvimento a Norte de Setúbal



Vejo bem essas torres aqui. Aqui também se estão a desenvolver, a crescer cada vez mais  a uns 200 metros de mim 

Vamos lá ver para onde se deslocam... 

Também tirei fotos coloco assim que puder. 

EDIT: Estão cada vez mais altas as torres e estão-se a aproximar


----------



## Henrique (25 Mar 2009 às 17:20)

Depois de bater a máxima do ano de 29.1ºC (16:47), a temperatura cai agora a pique, sendo que tenho uns actuais 26.8ºC. 
A humidade tem vindo a subir significativamente, isto é, de 35% (16:47) para 42%.
Formam-se algums cumulus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 17:24)

Algumas fotografias das nuvens de algum desenvolvimento que se avistam a Sudeste e a partir do sótão.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 17:26)

O desenvolvimento vertical é impressionante  neste momento tenho o tripé montado na varanda e a máquina fotográfica a postos, pois mesmo que não aconteça nada (isso era mau demais ) quero apanhar todos os detalhes desde o desenvolvimento até à "morte" destes cumulus.

A célula parece estar a "virar" de direcção. Move-se tão devagar que quase não se nota o seu movimento, só mesmo o vertical.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 17:30)

Esses cumulos, os mais fotografados de hoje estão mesmo por cima da minha casa. Está mais que visto que só largam água quando saírem daqui.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 17:34)

HotSpot disse:


> Esses cumulos, os mais fotografados de hoje estão mesmo por cima da minha casa. Está mais que visto que só largam água quando saírem daqui.



E estão também cada vez mais perto de mim 

Não vou deitar foguetes mas ja tou muito contente por estar a ter esta oportunidade de matar saudades destas "trovoadas de final de tarde".


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2009 às 17:36)

Lightning disse:


> E estão também cada vez mais perto de mim
> 
> Não vou deitar foguetes mas ja tou muito contente por estar a ter esta oportunidade de matar saudades destas "trovoadas de final de tarde".



Aproveita bem, pois por aqui só há é nuvens altas nada de especial.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 17:41)

Eu daqui de Odivelas, vejo o tal desenvolvimento assim:






De resto, pouco mais há a dizer.
25,6ºC, vento fraco e 31% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 17:44)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Aproveita bem, pois por aqui só há é nuvens altas nada de especial.



Acredita que estou a aproveitar. Já tirei bastantes fotos. Ela continua a crescer e crescer e a vir na minha direcção.


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 17:44)

A célula vista de baixo:


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 17:45)

Trovoada !!!


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 17:45)

Trovoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 17:49)

Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago na base da nuvem quando tirei agora essa fotografia.






EDIT: Pela reacção do pessoal, foi mesmo!


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 17:50)

AnDré disse:


> Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago na base da nuvem quando tirei agora essa fotografia.



Pareceu-te? Eu vi de certeza, pensei que tinha sido o reflexo de um carro na rua


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2009 às 17:51)

AnDré disse:


> Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago na base da nuvem quando tirei agora essa fotografia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bela Imagem, que sorte a vossa pessoal.


----------



## mocha (25 Mar 2009 às 17:53)

ehhehe ja vi que não sonhei contabilizei 3 já


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 17:54)

Está-se a desenvolver tão rápido que já não a consigo apanhar toda!


----------



## Henrique (25 Mar 2009 às 17:56)

Só ouvi um trovão, vejo apenas a bigorna no topo da cb, porcaria para os prédios!


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 17:57)

EU DISSE QUE ERA DESTA!!!!!  Desculpem o caps lock mas não me consigo conter... Trovoadas de final de tarde FINALMENTE!!!!

Continuo a ouvir trovões e de vez em quando vejo relâmpagos a surgirem da base da célula.

Fotos e vídeos não faltam... Mas como o sol está a dar-lhe de frente não consigo fotografar relâmpagos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Mar 2009 às 18:01)

AnDré disse:


> Está-se a desenvolver tão rápido que já não a consigo apanhar toda!



Que linda que essa trovoada está a ficar, por aqui sigo com 24.8ºC e o céu está conm nuvens altas.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 18:03)

Espero que ela suba e se aguente até à noite  

Isso pode já ser pedir demais mas nunca se sabe... Desta também não estava à espera. 

Continuam os trovões e alguns relâmpagos de vez em quando. Que lindo...


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

boas

em directo no meteoalerta tv esta célula activa na margem sul do Tejo. 

abraços


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 18:08)

Aqui a temperatura desceu 5,2ºC na última hora.

Segundo relatos, chove a cântaros no Barreiro.


----------



## mocha (25 Mar 2009 às 18:10)

Aqui no centro do Barreiro cairam algumas pingas, mas nada do outro mundo


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2009 às 18:14)

A câmara do MeteoAlerta pode mover-se mais lentamente? E talvez focar de um ângulo mais longe ...

METEOALERTA

EDIT: Assim já está melhor; obrigado.


----------



## seqmad (25 Mar 2009 às 18:14)

AnDré disse:


> Está-se a desenvolver tão rápido que já não a consigo apanhar toda!



Boa tarde aqui de Sete Rios, centro de Lisboa, fotografei com o telemóvel este desenvolvimento explosivo do topo da nuvem, mesmo visto de baixo, espectáculo, e deve ter sido exactamente a esta hora desta foto do André.
Não consigo passar para o computador aqui no trabalho, vou postar a foto à noite para juntar às várias que estão a ser tiradas. Espero ainda apanhar a trovoada quando chegar à Margem Sul daqui a 1 hora e meia. Alguém consegue dizer se a nuvem está parada ou a afastar-se?


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 18:18)

Na minha estação a temperatura sobe novamente, sinal de bye bye célula. Está a atravessar o rio e vai entrar na zona de Alverca, V.F. Xira nos próximos minutos.


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 18:20)

seqmad disse:


> Alguém consegue dizer se a nuvem está parada ou a afastar-se?



A afastar-se muito lentamente, quase parada. 

EDIT 18:29: Acabou a festa, mas valeu a pena.  

Boa sorte Lisboa...


----------



## fsl (25 Mar 2009 às 18:30)

Hoje em OEIRAS foi registada a TEMP mais alta deste ano _ 28.1º  !

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 25-03-09  18:17)
Temperatura:	25.0°C 
Humidade:	38%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	9.7°C 
Vento:	0.0 km/hr NW
Pressão:	1011.6 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	8.8 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 178.4mm
Wind chill:	 25.0°C 
Indíce THW:	 24.5°C 
Indíce Calor:	 24.5°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 15.1°C às   5:59	 28.1°C às 14:35
Humidade:	 31%  às  16:16	 64%  às   5:38
Ponto de Orvalho:	 6.7°C às   2:11	 11.1°C às  12:52
Pressão:	 1011.4mb  às  16:34	 1013.5mb  às  10:27
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 35.4 km/hr  às   9:23
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 15.0°C às   3:17	
Maior Indíce Calor		 27.2°C às  14


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 18:31)

E pronto, o *Lightning* já recebeu a sua prenda de anos, um pouco atrasada!

Parabéns aos contemplados pela Trovoada!


Por aqui, muitos Cirroestratus, provinientes de uma Bigorna em dissipação! A temperatura máxima alcançou os *26,1ºC*, e neste momento tenho 23,4ºC

Humidade nos 32%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 10,1 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,8ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,6ºC/h


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 18:32)

seqmad disse:


> Boa tarde aqui de Sete Rios, centro de Lisboa, fotografei com o telemóvel este desenvolvimento explosivo do topo da nuvem, mesmo visto de baixo, espectáculo, e deve ter sido exactamente a esta hora desta foto do André.
> Não consigo passar para o computador aqui no trabalho, vou postar a foto à noite para juntar às várias que estão a ser tiradas. Espero ainda apanhar a trovoada quando chegar à Margem Sul daqui a 1 hora e meia. Alguém consegue dizer se a nuvem está parada ou a afastar-se?



Já está em dissipação.
Aqui por cima de mim é só fumo daquilo que já foi um bom desenvolvimento vertical.
Já nem fotos de jeito dá para tirar.

Evolução da célula:


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 18:42)

Aqui ouvi pelo menos dois trovoes...algumas fotos da trovoada na margem sul    viram viram!!! não era impossível como disse num post na hora de almoço  
em formação:



Activa:



A morrer:


----------



## seqmad (25 Mar 2009 às 18:42)

Ora bolas, só deu para ouvir um trovão ao longe e ver aquele bonito desenvolvimento do topo do cb, julgava q ia ver a 1ª trovoada do ano.

Fica para a próxima.

Ainda bem que alguns de vocês ainda viram alguma coisa...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2009 às 18:50)

Bem, por aqui o ambiente está tão amarelo, que até parece que alguém pintou o céu de tal cor 

Ainda bem que não choveu, se não sujava-me a estação toda, essencialmente o pluviómetro  quando se trata de trovoada é sim ou não, agora cá mijinhas dispenso, algo que é muito comum por esta região.

Estou com 23.6ºC, bela temperatura de Verão.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 18:52)

Aqui a temperatura está em queda rápida vou com 21,7ºC ainda assim  41%HR e muitas nuvens altas que dão agora um tom amarelado ao tempo...


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mar 2009 às 19:05)

Por aqui tenho 22,5ºC e uma máxima de 24,4ºC, actualmente tenho o céu com um topo de um CB por cima e a Sudeste de mim que está a dar um tom amarelado ao tempo, vento fraco e mínima de 13,6ºC, será que o CB vai dar alguma coisa


----------



## JoãoPT (25 Mar 2009 às 19:09)

A célula já se encontra em fase de dissipação é pena, quanto tempo mais é que temos de esperar, proveniente dos restos da bigorna que se encontram por cima de mim, a temperatura tem se mantido nos 22ºC


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 19:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, por aqui o ambiente está tão amarelo, que até parece que alguém pintou o céu de tal cor



Ao pôr-do-sol.






Minutos depois






Por agora 23,0ºC, vento fraco e 33% de humidade relativa.


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

Eu não cheguei a ver grande coisa, a bigorna começou a cobrir isto tudo por aqui. Ainda apanhei um núcleo a crescer mas não era o principal, era um que seguia atrás que deixei de ver.


----------



## Dan (25 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

Grandes registos


----------



## diogo (25 Mar 2009 às 19:20)

Aqui nem um trovão nem um relâmpago nem nada, apenas ficou nublado ao fim da tarde e permanece
Tive máxima de 27.2º, agora sigo com 20.6º.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Mar 2009 às 19:21)

Já vi que isto anda animado por estas bandas

Sigo com 21.4ºC e 38% de HR.. A máxima foi de 26.8ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Mar 2009 às 19:41)

Olá 

Hoje registei uma mínima de 13.9ºC e uma máxima de 23.7ºC.

Sigo ainda com 21.3ºC (está abafado).

Pressão nos 1013.5 hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 19:55)

Neste momento encontro-me com precisamente 20,0ºC, prestes a deixar a Tropicalidade!

Humidade nos 39%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NNE (22º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,6ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -2,3ºC/h


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 20:30)

Máximo Hoje: *28.4 ºC* (14:23) *Máxima do ano*
Mínimo Hoje: *9.3 ºC* (06:21)

E fica um timelapse da célula. Não caiu aqui um pingo mas a poucos kilometros caiu algo, como se vê no video.


----------



## kikofra (25 Mar 2009 às 20:49)

Fiquei a 1cº da maxima


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Mar 2009 às 20:53)

Boas!

Trago aqui uma foto da célula que passou ao lado de Almada. Desta feita, por cima da região do Montijo.


----------



## João Soares (25 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

Muitos Parabéns aos felizes contemplados! 

Boas fotos!
O Timelapse tá excelente, bela célula


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

Por aqui está uma noite totalmente de Verão, o ano passado não houve uma única noite que se pudesse comparar a esta 

Estou com 21.1ºC


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 21:10)

A Precipitação resultante da passagem da célula na Estação do IM Barreiro(Lavradio):


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 21:27)

HotSpot disse:


> A Precipitação resultante da passagem da célula na Estação do IM Barreiro(Lavradio):



Ainda deu para acumular uns bons milímetros de precipitação.
Não esperava tanto em tão pouco tempo, na verdade nunca pensei que fosse cair um pingo.

Por Moscavide, ainda se ouviram alguns trovões fracos, mas nem chegou a chuviscar.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Mar 2009 às 21:29)

Sigo com 19.3ºC.

Pressão nos 1014.3 hpa.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Mar 2009 às 21:36)

Sigo com 18.2ºC e 48% de HR.
O dia de hoje foi caracterizado por céu limpo e pouco nublado por cirroestratos à tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 21:38)

Tarde de céu nublado por nuvens altas, com um valor máximo de *26,8 ºC*.


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 21:52)

ás 17 e 30 fui embora para o tenis ( no club tap) e depois fui jantar com os meus tios sendo estas as razoes para nao ter postado sobre a trovoada.
de facto formou-se um cumulunimbos e da bigorna saiu uma outra nuvem com grande velocidade vertical....talvez tenha atingido o LFC  ( como se alguem tivesse tirado a rolha de uma garrafa de champanhe) ouvi uns 5 trovoes e cairam alguns pingos grossos....a celula dissipou-se muito rapidamente... mas deu para tirar a barriga das miserias
agora sigo com 20.6Cº


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2009 às 21:53)

kikofra disse:


> Fiquei a 1cº da maxima



Fiquei a 0,1ºC 

*Extremos de hoje:*
Tmin: 14,5ºC - a mínima mais alta do ano.
Tmáx: 26,1ºC

A média simples da temperatura de hoje foi 20,3ºC. 
E foi a primeira média diária >20ºC.

--------------------

Por agora sigo ainda com 20,0ºC e 36% de humidade relativa.
Vento fraco.


----------



## André Simões (25 Mar 2009 às 21:57)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Trago aqui uma foto da célula que passou ao lado de Almada. Desta feita, por cima da região do Montijo.



Pois, passou bem perto mas nem chegou a chuviscar. Boa foto!

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *25,5ºC* (17:38)
Minima: *13,5ºC* (05:35)

Neste momento estão 20ºC de temperatura e 50% HR e são quase 10h da noite!


----------



## HotSpot (25 Mar 2009 às 22:03)

André Simões disse:


> Neste momento estão 20ºC de temperatura e 50% HR e são quase 10h da noite!



Aqui o cenário é diferente, 15,4ºC e 71% de HR.

Já não tenho uma mínima superior a 10ºC desde dia 6


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 22:16)

A temperatura está estagnada nos *19,0ºC*! Que bela noite de Verão!

Humidade nos 36%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,6ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

Aqui em Setúbal tenho a esta hora 19,1ºC , 54%HR e vento fraco


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

miguel disse:


> Aqui em Setúbal tenho a esta hora 19,1ºC , 54%HR e vento fraco



20.6Cº estagnados


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2009 às 22:23)

Gilmet disse:


> E pronto, o *Lightning* já recebeu a sua prenda de anos, um pouco atrasada!



Pois já...  E que bela prenda


----------



## stormy (25 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

um saltinho para os 20.4Cº.......boas noites a todos


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 23:02)

A humidade sobe bem agora e já vai nos 75%HR tive de desligar a estação da net que já estava a dar valores altos de mais de temperatura devido a humidade alta   Sigo com uma temperatura de 17,1ºC...(Temperatura correcta confirmada com termómetro de mercúrio que marca 17ºC )


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

Ainda com *19,3 ºC*, mas já com uma inversão a ocorrer.

A estação da Portela, 2 km a Oeste e cerca de 70 metros acima, segue com quase mais *1 ºC* que Moscavide.


----------



## kikofra (25 Mar 2009 às 23:08)

que noite de verao estao a ter... aqui esta  Temperatura
12,3 ºC


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2009 às 23:11)

16,9ºC 
76%HR
1015hpa
0,0km/h


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Mar 2009 às 23:12)

boas

aqui fica a vertente sul da célula que se formou na margem sul do Tejo e que descarregou 3 a 4 descargas.
















depois foi só 20 minutos e puf 

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 23:15)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *14,6 ºC*
Tx: *26,8 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (25 Mar 2009 às 23:22)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






_Dia de céu muito nublado por Altoestratus, de manhã, sendo que pela tarde predominou o Sol, estando o céu, pouco nublado por Cirroestratus._

---

Neste momento tenho 19,5ºC, a subir...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2009 às 23:32)

Por cá mínima de 15.0ºC e máxima de 24.5ºC, neste momento temperatura brutalmente alta de 19.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Mar 2009 às 23:38)

Extremos do dia:

13.3ºC
25.7ºC

De momento, sigo com uns _mui calientes_ 18ºC, uma temperatura típica de uma noite de Agosto... Impressionante...


----------



## André Simões (25 Mar 2009 às 23:50)

A temperatura subiu dos 18,2ºC para os 19,1ºC nos ultimos 30 minutos. A mais alguem aconteceu isto?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Mar 2009 às 23:53)

André Simões disse:


> A temperatura subiu dos 18,2ºC para os 19,1ºC nos ultimos 30 minutos. A mais alguem aconteceu isto?



Pode ter-se gerado uma inversão térmica localizada que depois acabou por se anular ou pode ter-se dado o caso de teres aquecido por morares numa encosta e, com o arrefecimento das zonas mais baixas pela acção de uma inversão térmica, o ar quente ter subido até à tua zona.


----------



## thunderboy (25 Mar 2009 às 23:56)

Sigo com uns frescos 13.2ºC e 64% de HR.
Extremos:
T.min 8.2ºC
T.máx 26.8ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Mar 2009 às 23:58)

Boa noite

Ao fim da tarde, em Lisboa, parecia que ia haver trovoada. Chegou-se mesmo a formar um cúmulo bem desenvolvido e pareceu-me ouvir um trovão. Ainda caíram alguns pingos grossos. Mas tudo passou rapidamente
Por agora, céu limpo; vento fraco a moderado

Temp=18.1ºC
HR= 45%
PA= 1015 hPa


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx: 24,6ºC / Mín: 13,4ºC

Sigo com céu nublado, 18,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

Às 0h as temperaturas nas estações amadoras dos arredores da capital eram praticamente tropicais. 

19,9ºC Almada
19,6ºC Mira-Sintra (Gilmet)
19,6ºC Portela (João Esteves)
19,4ºC Oeiras, Cascais (fsl)
19,3ºC Queluz (Mário Barros)
19,1ºC Moscavide, Vale do Tejo (Daniel Vilão)
19,0ºC Arroja, Odivelas (AnDré)
18,0ºC Corroios (Lightning)
13,7ºC Moita (Hotspot)


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2009 às 00:54)

Um maior arrefecimento ao nível do solo do que acima deste.


Temperatura no interior de dois Radiation Shields a alturas distintas, sendo que o sensor utilizado para as 
medições-padrão é o que está instalado mais alto.


A *1,25 m* do telhado: *19,0 ºC*
A *0,65 m* do telhado: *18,2 ºC*


----------



## Lousano (26 Mar 2009 às 01:10)

Boa noite.

O dia prometeu ser muito quente, mas cerca das 14H00 o vento aumentou um pouco e faz com que a máxima não excedesse os 26,1º.

Neste momento 10,0º.

Resumo: "Vira o disco e toca o mesmo".


----------



## Airam (26 Mar 2009 às 01:29)

Boas noites...

Por aqui agora segue com 16º...e um ventinho muito timido......
O dia de amanhã parece prometer mais do mesmo de hoje.

É verdade que alguns sortudos, da margem sul  tiveram alguma sorte e ainda lhes calhou umas trovoadas.
Por aqui só umas gotinhas.....e uma miragem no céu ...do que podia ser um bom fim de tarde...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2009 às 07:25)

Bons Dias!

A temperatura manteve-se acima dos 18ºC até cerca das 3h, altura em que começou a descer abruptamente, acompanhada por um aumento considerável da humidade! Sendo assim, a temperatura mínima foi de *14,0ºC*!

O céu encontra-se totalmente limpo, e a temperatura actual é de 14,7ºC, a subir com alguma rapidez!

Humidade nos 47%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,5ºC


----------



## Teles (26 Mar 2009 às 07:43)

Bom dia, por aqui céu limpo e a temperatura mínima foi de 6.2


----------



## thunderboy (26 Mar 2009 às 07:59)

Bom dia
O valor mínimo de temperatura esta noite foi de 7.5ºC. Agora sigo com 10.7ºC e 63% de humidade ao contrário do dia de ontem que começou com vento de E, 15ºC e 30% de HR.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2009 às 08:10)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *13,7 ºC* numa noite de céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## kikofra (26 Mar 2009 às 08:14)

Devem morar dentro de algum aquecedor aqui estao os extremos das ultimas 8h #
Máxima
12ºC 8:09 AM
#
		Mínima
6,4ºC 5:59 AM


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2009 às 08:31)

A temperatura sobe a bom ritmo, estando de momento nos *17,1 ºC* e a humidade relativa nos *57 %*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de Hoje por cá foi de 8.8ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.5ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 09:29)

Bom dia!
Após uma mínima de 14.4ºC, eis que a temperatura sobe a bom ritmo, estando já nos 17.6ºC, anunciando-se um dos dias mais quentes do ano...
Céu limpo, vento fraco.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 09:42)

Bom dia! 

Tive uma mínima de 15,0ºC -  a mais alta deste ano.
E ainda antes das 8h já estava quase nos 17ºC. 

Agora pela cidade universitária, mais do mesmo: sol, vento nulo e um cheirinho a verão.


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2009 às 10:42)

Vira o disco e coiso e tal...

Céu limpo, vento fraco, sol e calor já a esta hora! 

Que dizer?...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mar 2009 às 11:11)

Por aqui neste momento estão 23.9ºC, o vento sopra fraco de E e o céu está limpo.


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2009 às 11:21)

15.1 ás 7.45


----------



## GARFEL (26 Mar 2009 às 11:23)

bons dias
em tomar tempo muito tranqqqquuuuiiilllooo
uma pergunta
na run do metecioel o que significa ---  température 850hpa---???
é a temperatura que faz ao nivel do solo ???
desculpem a ignorância mas.............
obrigado e continuação de bom dia
garfel


----------



## Dan (26 Mar 2009 às 11:28)

GARFEL disse:


> bons dias
> em tomar tempo muito tranqqqquuuuiiilllooo
> uma pergunta
> na run do metecioel o que significa ---  température 850hpa---???
> ...



850hPa corresponde normalmente a 1400-1500 metros de altitude.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 11:36)

20.5ºC and rising...
O IM prevê uma descida acentuada das temperaturas para Sábado... Finalmente...


----------



## GARFEL (26 Mar 2009 às 11:50)

obrigado dan
então sendo assim 
presumo que isso possa siginificar que
8 a 10º em 850hpa dará eventualmente uma temperatura de mais quantos graus    no solo +-
mais uma vez obrigado
garfel


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 11:55)

Eu queria uma tarde igualzinha à de ontem...


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 12:09)

Lightning disse:


> Eu queria uma tarde igualzinha à de ontem...



Mas hoje não me parece...


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2009 às 12:13)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mas hoje não me parece...



Eu vejo para hoje possibilidades ainda de alguma trovoada ao fim da tarde  

Tive de mínima 12,7ºC...

Agora vou já com *25,1ºC*, 28%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mar 2009 às 12:37)

Neste momento por aqui já estão 28.4ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 12:58)

Por aqui 25,0ºC e 26% de humidade relativa.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


Ao fundo a Serra da Amoreira, Odivelas


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 13:01)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mas hoje não me parece...



Ontem também não me parecia e olha no que deu 



miguel disse:


> Eu vejo para hoje possibilidades ainda de alguma trovoada ao fim da tarde



Espero que tenhas razão, como (quase  ) sempre.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 13:02)

Lightning disse:


> Ontem também não me parecia e olha no que deu
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que tenhas razão, como (quase  ) sempre.



É aguardar então, e esperar que caia qualquer coisa...

22.9ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 13:04)

mr. phillip disse:


> É aguardar então, e esperar que caia qualquer coisa...



Exacto. A paciência é uma virtude. 

Por agora 23,3º acompanhados de vento fraco a moderado. Humidade relativa nos 29%


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2009 às 13:04)

Bem o destaque até agora maior é a humidade muito baixa vou agora com *23%HR*, 26,4ºC e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mar 2009 às 13:20)

Olá 

Hoje resgistei uma mínima de 14.4ºC.

Sigo com 22.9ºC.

Pressão nos 1013.8 hpa.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Mar 2009 às 13:49)

Sigo com uns mornos 26.7ºC e 26% de HR.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2009 às 13:50)

Aqui neste momento igualada a máxima do ano *27,9ºC*


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2009 às 14:00)

Aqui 2 novos records:

Temperatura máxima do ano: 28,7ºC
Humidade mínima do ano: 23%

E talvez não fique por aqui...


----------



## thunderboy (26 Mar 2009 às 14:02)

Como ela sobe 27.1ºC
Ainda vou bater a máxima do ano(27.8ºC)


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mar 2009 às 14:06)

A temperatura volta a subir e sigo com 23.4ºC (à sombra).


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 14:15)

Por aqui, 24.8ºC...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2009 às 14:21)

O dia de hoje está a superar as minhas espectativas, no que diz respeito ao calor!

Temperatura máxima de *27,2ºC* até ao momento!

Por agora, 25,9ºC
Humidade a 23%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 14:28)

Aqui a máxima do ano também já foi batida.

Estou de momento com 26,4ºC e 24% de humidade relativa que é também o valor mais baixo deste ano.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2009 às 14:53)

Tenho 10% de humidade  viva a seca


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mar 2009 às 14:55)

Estou com 23.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2009 às 15:02)

Volto a estar perto da máxima do dia! Neste momento tenho *27,1ºC*!

Humidade nos 22%
Vento a 6,5 km/h de E (90º)


----------



## Relâmpago (26 Mar 2009 às 15:27)

Boa tarde

Tarde de verão. Vamos ver se se repete o que sucedeu ontem à tarde: a formação de células. A pressão tem tendência para descer e a temperatura para subir

Temp= 26.6º C (tendência para subir)
HR= 37% (tendência para subir) 
PA= 1011 hPa (tendência para descer)


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 15:35)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Março 2009*

Vou nos 25.6ºC, relativamente perto da máxima do ano, mas que não deve ser batida, pois o vento começa a soprar com mais intensidade...


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2009 às 15:39)

E eis que o vento rodou para NO! A temperatura desce abruptamente! Neste momento levo *24,0ºC*, a variar ao ritmo de -2,5ºC/h!

Humidade nos 33%
Vento a 21,2 km/h de NO (315º)


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Mar 2009 às 16:18)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui mais um dia de Verão, bem junto ao mar com uma ondulação quase inexistente e com uma ligeira brisa talvez de Norte.
Dados actuais:

Temp: 20,4ºC
Hr: 42%
Pressão: 1014 (estável).


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2009 às 17:34)

Tive uma nova máxima do ano com *28,9ºC*...

Agora vou com 27,0ºC, humidade de 21% que é a mínima do dia, 1012hpa e vento agora de Norte/NE fraco


----------



## Henrique (26 Mar 2009 às 17:35)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/#

O radar ja manifesta alguma chuvinha, pouca.
Máxima de hoje foi 29.8ºC, e minima de 14.6ºC.
O céu está muito nublado por nuvens altas ,nomeadamente por cirros. O vento não sopra, a não ser quando passam os autocarros.
Estão agora, 28.2ºC e 28% Hr.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 17:37)

A temperatura já cai, tendo a máxima ficado nos 26.1ºC.
De momento, 25.3ºC, e está a entrar alguma nebulosidade de SO...


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mar 2009 às 17:45)

A máxima ficou-se pelos 24.2ºC (à sombra).

Sigo com 22.2ºC.

Pressão nos 1012.3 hpa.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Mar 2009 às 17:47)

Os extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje: *28.9 ºC* (14:22) Máxima do ano
Mínimo Hoje: *8.3 ºC* (05:52)


----------



## squidward (26 Mar 2009 às 17:48)

por aqui máxima de *29.9ºC*


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2009 às 17:58)

uns miseros 22Cº  aqui na louriceira


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Mar 2009 às 18:00)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.1ºC e o céu está limpo, a Máxima de hoje por cá foi uns escaldantes *30.1º*C e que é a Nova máxima do ano.

T.Minima de Hoje: 8.8ºC


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 18:14)

Dados actuais:

24,9º
31% HR

Vento fraco, céu nublado por nuvens altas. 1011 mb de pressão.

Máxima de 25,6º.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2009 às 18:35)

Vou neste momento com:
24,6ºC
24%HR 
1012hpa
10,0km/h WNW


----------



## André Simões (26 Mar 2009 às 19:26)

Boa tarde,

Em Lisboa esteve muito calor, não se podia parar ao sol!

Extremos de hoje por aqui:
Máxima: *26ºC* (17:12)
Minima: *14ºC* (06:44)

Neste momento, 21,6ºC e 37% HR.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2009 às 19:30)

A temperatura está a descer bem! Neste momento já levo 18,2ºC! A humidade encontra-se nos 48%

Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 7,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 19:36)

Por aqui ainda 21.8ºC, vai descendo devagar...


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

Sigo com 22,4º e 32% de HR. Vento fraco.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mar 2009 às 20:05)

Extremos de hoje:

Temperatura mínima 14.4ºC.
Temperatura  máxima 24.2ºC.

Sigo com 19.1ºC e céu a ganhar nublusidade.

A pressão está nos 1012.9 hpa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2009 às 20:09)

Dia de muito calor pela EMA de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, onde se chegou hoje a cerca de *36 ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 20:19)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Dia de muito calor pela EMA de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, onde se chegou hoje a cerca de *36 ºC*.



Pois pois... 

A estação marou de vez, só pode!!!!


----------



## meteo (26 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

AnDré disse:


> Às 0h as temperaturas nas estações amadoras dos arredores da capital eram praticamente tropicais.
> 
> 19,9ºC Almada
> 19,6ºC Mira-Sintra (Gilmet)
> ...



Pois..Ontem ao chegar a Paço de Arcos á meia-noite e de t-shirt eu a pensar que ia apanhar frio..Está bem está..O que se apanhou foi uma temperatura magnifica 
De notar que no Campo Grande ás 18 horas reparei que tinha havido festa e não tinha sido longe de Lisboa  Esteve quase naquelas bandas...


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2009 às 20:25)

Aqui por Setúbal estão a esta hora 20,7ºC,  36%HR, 1013hpa e vento fraco 5,7km/h NW


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2009 às 20:28)

Por agora 20,4º a descer lentamente. Humidade nos 46%.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Mar 2009 às 20:40)

Eis que após uma grande descida, a temperatura estagnou nos 16,6ºC

Humidade nos 46%, perto da máxima do dia, de 52%
Pressão a 1013 hPa
Vento nos 9,4 km/h de N (360º)


----------



## Vince (26 Mar 2009 às 20:47)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Dia de muito calor pela EMA de Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, onde se chegou hoje a cerca de *36 ºC*.



Pois, nitidamente um erro humano ou técnico no site. A máxima nessa estação foi de 26.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2009 às 20:55)

Vince disse:


> Pois, nitidamente um erro humano ou técnico no site. A máxima nessa estação foi de 26.5ºC



Não passou disso mesmo, pois também visualizei essa máxima nas sinops até às 20h.
A estação do Geofísico já não apresentou esse tipo de erros e a máxima não foi muito diferente da de Gago Coutinho.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Mar 2009 às 22:02)

Por aqui me fico no dia de hoje: 

Extremos do dia:
14.4ºC
26.1ºC

Presentemente, sigo com uns sub-tropicais 19ºC...
De resto, tudo na mesma, céu limpo, vento fraco...


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Mar 2009 às 22:03)

Sigo agora com 18.2ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (26 Mar 2009 às 22:34)

Boa noite

Mais uma noite a fazer lembrar o verão.


Temp=19.9º C
HR=37%
PA= 1013 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (26 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Sigo com 19.1ºC, 35% de HR e vento fraco de E


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Mar 2009 às 22:51)

Noite de céu limpo e vento nulo a muito fraco, com uma temperatura de *18,9 ºC* actualmente.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

Por aqui a temperatura até desceu bem com o cair da noite. Mas entretanto estagnou nos 19ºC.
Já foi aos 18,8ºC e agora está nos 19,4ºC outra vez.

A humidade essa continua nos 32%.
O vento está fraco a moderado de este.
Sopra morno e seco.


----------



## thunderboy (26 Mar 2009 às 23:30)

O vento parou e a temperatura desceu aos 16.1ºC e a humidade nos 44%.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2009 às 23:59)

*Extremos de hoje em Odivelas:*

Tmin: 15,0ºC - mínima mais alta do ano.
Tmáx: 26,8ºC - máxima mais alta do ano.

Foi também o dia mais seco do ano com a humidade relativa a variar entre 24 e 42%.

--------------------------------------------------------

*Extremos de hoje em Mira-Sintra, dados do Gilmet:*


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2009 às 00:00)

Extremos de hoje:

T.min:7.5ºC
T.max:27.8ºC(máxima do ano)

Sigo com 15.1ºC e 46% de HR.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 00:05)

Ainda com 18,0ºC e apenas 35% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Extremos do último dia:

Tm: *13,7 ºC*
Tx: *27,2 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 00:07)

Extremos do dia 26:

Mínima:*12,7ºC*
Máxima:*28,9ºC* (Máxima do ano)

Humidade Mínima de *21%*...

Rajada máxima: *31,5km/h*...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2009 às 00:13)

Num dia histórico da minha estação, onde eu atingi os 10% de humidade, não podia de deixar de colocar uns gráficos, aqui ficam:





E aqui está, a relação entre a temperatura e o vento, onde por volta das 16h o vento rodou para Noroeste, causando assim uma descida significativa da temperatura 





Tive uma mínima de 15.8ºC e máxima de 25.4ºC, neste momento 17.7ºC e humidade nos 26%


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2009 às 02:25)

Despeço-me com 13.8ºC e 50% de HR.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 07:17)

Bons Dias!

A temperatura foi descendo sem qualquer precauço, pelo que a mínima foi de *12,1ºC*

Neste momento tenho 12,4ºC
Humidade alta, nos 78%
Pressão a 1012 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,2ºC/h

O céu encontra-se pouco nublado por Altocumulus!


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2009 às 08:12)

Bom dia
Valor mínimo de 9.1ºC esta noite. 
Agora sigo com 13.1ºC, vento nulo,58% de HR e céu limpo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 10.1ºC.
Neste momento estão 17.2ºC e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 09:47)

Bom dia.

Valor mínimo de *13,8 ºC* numa noite de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2009 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia que abre com sol, vento fraco e calor! Ainda não é hoje que deixaremos de ter uma máxima alta por aqui, quer-me parecer...


----------



## Lightning (27 Mar 2009 às 10:49)

Actualmente:

17,9º
51% HR

Vento fraco a moderado e pressão nos 1011 mb. Céu nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mar 2009 às 11:18)

Por aqui neste momento estão 22.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas por nuvens altas.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2009 às 11:35)

Por aqui 20.0ºC, a nortada está a chegarr  mais 2 horas e está cá.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

Bom dia! 

Por aqui a mínima foi de 13,3ºC.
Por agora algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco de NE.

21,6ºC e 35% de humidade relativa.


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2009 às 12:06)

O céu apresenta agora um manto de nuvens altas, mesmo assim o calor continua...


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 12:21)

Boas

Tive de mínima 13,4ºC...

Agora o vento sopra moderado e a temperatura está muito mais baixa do que nos últimos dias!! sigo com apenas 18,9ºC, 56%HR e 1013hpa...a máxima foi de 22,7ºC até ao momento...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 12:51)

Início de tarde relativamente quente, aqui pela Portela, com uma temperatura actual de *21,3 ºC*, segundo a estação do *João Esteves*.

Por Moscavide, a temperatura segue já nos *23,0 ºC*.
As zonas mais baixas do Vale do Tejo são bastante propícias a tais aquecimentos.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 12:54)

Aqui tenho agora 20,1ºC, 46%HR e vento moderado..um dia já muito diferente por aqui...tenho a esta hora menos 5ºC/6ºC do que ontem!


----------



## Lousano (27 Mar 2009 às 12:58)

Boa tarde.

Hoje a mínima quedou-se pelos 4,9º, seguindo de momento com 20,7


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

Com vento fraco de este na zona oriental de Lisboa, vento fraco de oeste na zona ocidental e vento fraco de sul na capital, o calor acumula-se todo aqui na zona norte. 

Vento nulo, e 24,0ºC.
Humidade nos 32%.

Aqui o dia ainda é em tudo semelhante aos dois dias anteriores.


----------



## Lightning (27 Mar 2009 às 13:35)

Dados actuais:

21,7º
45% HR
1010 mb

Vento moderado


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 13:51)

Actualmente:

19,7ºC (-8ºC que ontem pela mesma hora)
55%HR
1012hpa
17,9ºC SW
Dew point:9,3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 14:03)

Boas tardes!

O vento começou a soprar mais forte há cerca de 1h, o que está a fazer a temperatura descer alucinantemente!

Se há precisamente 1h tinha *24,7ºC*, neste momento tenho apenas *19,7ºC*! Uma queda de 5ºC!

Humidade a 43%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 9,4 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mar 2009 às 14:08)

Boa tarde...
Por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento a soprar fraco a moderado.
Mais fresco que ontem, pois sigo agora com 22.2ºC, com a temperatura a já ter batido nos 23ºC.
A mínima foi de 14ºC (-0.4ºC que ontem), e a pressão está nos 1012hpa, também em queda ligeira desde ontem...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 16:00)

Valor máximo observado de *24,9 ºC* numa tarde de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Mar 2009 às 16:05)

Os extremos de hoje:

Máximo Hoje: *26.2 ºC* (13:44)
Mínimo Hoje: *9.2 ºC* (05:27)

Finalmente amanhã vai ser quebrada esta monotonia...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 16:10)

Neste momento tenho 19,8ºC de temperatura, e há uma ligeira neblina no ar...

Humidade a 56%
Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de ONO (272º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,0ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -0,8ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2009 às 16:20)

Estou a ver que o litoral está a gelar
Aqui pelo contrário estou a torrar. Cheguei agora a casa e posso dizer que a rua parece um forno
Estão 27.5ºC,27% de HR e a máxima foi de 27.6ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2009 às 16:33)

A Nortada já se faz sentir e a temperatura cai em flecha, já nos 26.5ºC e a HR nos 41%.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mar 2009 às 16:36)

A neblina que o Gilmet fala é visivel daqui, e é o unico ponto discordante num céu geralmente limpo.
A temperatura hoje foi bem mais comedida, preparando a prevista queda acentuada, pois a máxima não passou dos 23ºC.
Presentemente sigo com 20.9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

O vento já rodou para Oeste e a temperatura desceu para os *23,3 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 16:53)

Máxima de hoje 22,7ºC a meio da manha...depois nunca passou dos 20,8ºC todo o dia...

Neste momento tenho 19,1ºC e ontem a esta hora tinha 28ºC   o vento sopra moderado e assim tem soprado toda a tarde...A humidade é de 57%HR ontem a esta hora era de 21%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mar 2009 às 17:08)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 26.8ºC, céu pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco de SW.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 29.8ºC
T.Minima: 10.1ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Mar 2009 às 17:39)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 14.0ºC e uma máxima de 21.1ºC.

Sigo com 19.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1008.6 hpa.


----------



## Lightning (27 Mar 2009 às 17:45)

Vejo cumulus por cima de Setúbal (parece-me). Alguém confirma?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Mar 2009 às 17:51)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,8 ºC*
Tx: *24,9 ºC*

Prec. Acum.: *0,0 mm*

---

Temperatura actual a 1,25 m: *22,2 ºC*
Temperatura actual a 0,65 m: *23,2 ºC*

---

E despeço-me, em princípio, por 10 dias.
Parto hoje para Benidorm, na costa Este de Espanha, de onde só irei voltar no próximo dia 5 de Abril, se tudo correr bem.

Vão ser pelo menos 13h de viagem, muitas mudanças de padrão que irei enfrentar pelo caminho.
Em princípio, a chuva espera-me por lá e não deverá ser pouca !

Quem sente a falta dela também para lá podia caminhar. 


Saudações e até daqui a uns dias !


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

Lightning disse:


> Vejo cumulus por cima de Setúbal (parece-me). Alguém confirma?



Por cima de Setúbal não!! Eu estou é a ver esses cúmulos a SE de Setúbal que são aquelas trovoadas do Alentejo  e oura coisa o vento agora parou completamente e a temperatura sobe 20,3ºC e a humidade cai a pique 45%


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Mar 2009 às 18:04)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Tm: *13,8 ºC*
> Tx: *24,9 ºC*
> ...



Boa viagem!

Pode ser que apanhes algum fenómeno meteriológico!


----------



## João Soares (27 Mar 2009 às 18:11)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E despeço-me, em princípio, por 10 dias.
> Parto hoje para Benidorm, na costa Este de Espanha, de onde só irei voltar no próximo dia 5 de Abril, se tudo correr bem.
> 
> Vão ser pelo menos 13h de viagem, muitas mudanças de padrão que irei enfrentar pelo caminho.
> ...



Boa viagem, Daniel Vilão! 

Espero que te divirtas.
Vamos sentir a tua falta. 

Fica bem! 

PS: Depois queremos os relatos meteorologicos que passaste por lá.

E Já sabes, ataca a estação meteorolóica de Benidorm se poderes


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mar 2009 às 18:15)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Tm: *13,8 ºC*
> Tx: *24,9 ºC*
> ...



Diverte-te!!


----------



## Lightning (27 Mar 2009 às 18:16)

miguel disse:


> Por cima de Setúbal não!! Eu estou é a ver esses cúmulos a SE de Setúbal que são aquelas trovoadas do Alentejo  e oura coisa o vento agora parou completamente e a temperatura sobe 20,3ºC e a humidade cai a pique 45%



Então é isso. 

Não sabia que conseguia ver as trovoadas do Alentejo daqui.


----------



## Lightning (27 Mar 2009 às 18:16)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E despeço-me, em princípio, por 10 dias.
> Parto hoje para Benidorm, na costa Este de Espanha, de onde só irei voltar no próximo dia 5 de Abril, se tudo correr bem.
> 
> Vão ser pelo menos 13h de viagem, muitas mudanças de padrão que irei enfrentar pelo caminho.
> ...



Boa Viagem e traz algumas lembranças.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mar 2009 às 18:16)

Por aqui, 19.5ºC, vai descendo calmamente...
Céu limpo a norte...


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2009 às 18:23)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E despeço-me, em princípio, por 10 dias.
> Parto hoje para Benidorm, na costa Este de Espanha, de onde só irei voltar no próximo dia 5 de Abril, se tudo correr bem.
> 
> Vão ser pelo menos 13h de viagem, muitas mudanças de padrão que irei enfrentar pelo caminho.
> ...



Atendendo às previsões, a chuva não deverá ser pouca, não!
O leste da península espera mesmo bastante chuva.





Boa viagem.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2009 às 18:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Tm: *13,8 ºC*
> Tx: *24,9 ºC*
> ...



Boa viagem


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Mar 2009 às 18:58)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Tm: *13,8 ºC*
> Tx: *24,9 ºC*
> ...



Boa Viagem


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

Boa Viagem Daniel! Diverte-te!

---

Por aqui, neste momento tenho 15,6ºC, a descer ao ritmo de -1,2ºC/h

Humidade a 75%
Pressão a *1009 hPa*
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mar 2009 às 19:19)

17.2ºC e a descer.... Até ver, tudo limpinho...


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2009 às 19:32)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> E despeço-me, em princípio, por 10 dias.
> Parto hoje para Benidorm, na costa Este de Espanha, de onde só irei voltar no próximo dia 5 de Abril, se tudo correr bem.
> 
> Vão ser pelo menos 13h de viagem, muitas mudanças de padrão que irei enfrentar pelo caminho.
> ...




Boa viagem, diverte-te.
Traz alguma chuva para a gente


----------



## fsl (27 Mar 2009 às 19:45)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Tm: *13,8 ºC*
> Tx: *24,9 ºC*
> ...






Boa viagem.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (27 Mar 2009 às 20:31)

Boas 

Extremos hoje:

T.Maxima: 25.4ºC
T.Minima:12.3ºC

Sigo com

15.7ºC

59% Hr

1006hpa

Vento fraco N


----------



## Saul Monteiro (27 Mar 2009 às 20:36)

Boa viagem *Daniel Vilão*.
Espero que te divirtas, já que vais apanhar melhor tempo que nós.


----------



## Lousano (27 Mar 2009 às 20:57)

Enquanto alguns vão apanhar umas belas chuvadas em Benidorm  , outros vão continuar com esta seca de tempo.

A máxima foi de 24,1º e estão 12,1º no momento.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 21:01)

O céu está pouco nublado por Cirrus, e tenho 13,9ºC de temperatura!

A humidade sobe, estando nos 80%, actualmente!

Pressão a 1010 hPa
Vento a 7,2 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,1ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Mar 2009 às 21:04)

Extremos do dia:

14ºC
23ºC
(é conta certa, assim...)

De momento, 16.4ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco...
Até amanhã!


----------



## psm (27 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

Vindo da Assafora com tempo muito fresco e vento moderado de N e o céu com algumas nuvens altas. No Estoril está fresco e com vento fraco de N.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (27 Mar 2009 às 22:15)

Que interessante esta célula a ir para noroeste.


----------



## André Simões (27 Mar 2009 às 22:25)

Boa noite!

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *23ºC*
Minima: *13,4ºC*

Neste momento, 14,8ºC de temperatura e 65% de HR.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Mar 2009 às 22:35)

Aqui estão umas fotos do final de tarde.









Sigo com 13.8ºC, 72% de HR e vento fraco de NO


----------



## kikofra (27 Mar 2009 às 23:19)

Bem cheguei agora de uma viagem pelo ribatejo. Ceu limpo, ate perto de porto de nos/ fatima em que se tornou nublado. Tenho varias fotos que depois postarei no sitio apropriado


----------



## Gilmet (27 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

*Extremos e Hoje:*




(A temperatura máxima é de descartar, uma vez que apresenta um valor inflaccionado)


_Dia de céu limpo ou pouco nublado por Cirrus. Neblina._

---

Neste momento tenho 13,1ºC de temperatura, e 80% de humidade...


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

Por aquí mínima de 12.0ºC e máxima de 21.8ºC  o ventinho de norte, foi um fartote


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 00:45)

Por aqui vento moderado a forte de Norte e 12,2ºC.

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser 12,4ºC às 23:59.
E a humidade, ao contrário da noite passada em que não passou dos 41%, já vai nos 75%.

*Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 12,4ºC
Tmáx: 24,6ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Mar 2009 às 01:47)

Boa noite

Por aqui levantou-se vento que sopra com algumas rajadas. Céu nublado com nuvens baixas vindas de N, deslocando-se rapidamente, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria de fraca actividade. Espera-se descida de temperatura.

Temp= 14.3ºC
HR= 71%
PA= 1007 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 02:47)

Por aqui estou com 12.2ºC e o céu está assim


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mar 2009 às 09:04)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.0ºC, e é a minima mais alta deste mês.
Por agora estão 15.9ºC, o céu está com algumas nuvens altas e o vento sopra fraco de N.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2009 às 10:46)

Bem por aqui a mínima foi de 12,3ºC... 

Agora sopra um vento moderado a forte e a temperatura é de apenas 13,8ºC a humidade de 41% e a pressão de 1007hpa, a rajada máxima até ao momento é de *57,4km/h N*...vou para Lisboa de a tarde para a zona do parque das nações onde se deve sentir bem a força do vento   Só espero que durante o jogo de Portugal não se lembrem de apagar as luzes dos bares


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2009 às 10:50)

Bons Dias!

A temperatura mínima foi de *11ºC*. Neste momento tenho 12,7ºC e o vento sopra forte, do quadrante Norte, sendo que já atingiu os *65,5 km/h*!

Humidade nos 44%
Pressão a 1005 hPa
Vento a 28,1 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 0,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 11:07)

Bom dia!

Por aqui vento forte, por vezes muito forte de Norte. 
Há algumas nuvens altas a sul, e algumas nuvens baixas a passar a toda a velocidade a oeste.

A mínima foi de 10,8ºC.

Por agora 13,0ºC e 42% de humidade relativa


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2009 às 11:11)

Bom dia!

Por Lisboa tal como o André disse, vento moderado com rajadas fortes!

E é nessas rajadas que vêm projectados objectos variados e sobretudo muita areia que se desloca a altas velocidades. Há pouco parecia mesmo uma tempestade de areia


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 11:21)

Aqui o vento tem sido sempre a aumentar  já cheguei aos 76.0 km/h, espero ainda chegar aos 85 km/h lá para as 18h, sendo esse a hora do pico


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mar 2009 às 11:30)

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.4ºC, o vento sopra moderado de N e o céu está com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2009 às 11:31)

Vou ainda com apenas 14,5ºC e vento mas curiosamente menos do que a pouco!!  a rajada máxima mantém os 57,4km/h N


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 11:59)

bem.....nao resisti a ficar 2 dias sem ver o forum
na louriceira, vento forte e uns gelidos 12.4Cº com 45% de RH


----------



## Lousano (28 Mar 2009 às 12:02)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento 15,8º, céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Norte.

A mínima foi curiosamente alta, 9,0º.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 12:07)

Olá 

Vento moderado a forte, por aqui. Céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Já tive uma rajada máxima de 51,1 km/h.

Gráfico da evolução da velocidade do vento e rajada máxima nas últimas 3 horas:


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2009 às 12:39)

Actualmente:

15,2ºC
34%HR
1006hpa
32,3km/h ENE


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 12:41)

Dados actuais:

15,6º
36% HR
1005 mb
16,2 km/h


----------



## thunderboy (28 Mar 2009 às 12:51)

Bons dias
Já vi que o Sul teve festa esta madrugada. Pena não ser aqui

A mínima desta noite foi de 11.4ºC. Agora sigo com 15.3ºC, 45% de HR ew vento moderado de N.

PS:Há algum programa grátis para analisar os dados da estação(sem ser o heavy weather)?


----------



## HotSpot (28 Mar 2009 às 12:57)

Aqui a rajada máxima já foi aos *64,3 km/h*.

Espero vento ainda mais forte para o fim da tarde.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 13:00)

thunderboy disse:


> PS:Há algum programa grátis para analisar os dados da estação(sem ser o heavy weather)?



Weather Display. Ou se preferires Virtual Weather Station.

Mantém-se o vento forte com rajadas. Espero ter pelo menos 70 km/h até às 18h.


----------



## kikofra (28 Mar 2009 às 13:10)

Aqui ja chegou a 52k/h, e ja ia ficando sem chapas no telhado


----------



## thunderboy (28 Mar 2009 às 13:16)

Lightning disse:


> Weather Display. Ou se preferires Virtual Weather Station.



Mantém-se o vento forte com rajadas. Espero ter pelo menos 70 km/h até às 18h.O problema é que o Virtual weather station é trial e eu queria um completo , mas vou ver o weather display
Sigo com 15.5ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## JoãoPT (28 Mar 2009 às 13:19)

Por aqui tem sido desde as 00h um dia muito ventoso, o vento ronda os 50Km/h e as rajadas 80Km/h, sigo com 12,6ºC, céu limpo e vento forte.


----------



## Lousano (28 Mar 2009 às 13:32)

Neste momento 17,8º e 27% de hr.

A temperatura não deverá subir muito mais.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 13:34)

muito vento e 12.5Cº após uma maxima de 12.7Cº
ás 7.45 da manhã estavam 10.2Cº.....amanhã deverao estar uns 7 ou 8Cº
a humidade manten-se nos 40-45%


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 13:39)

Está uma braveza... 

Estou com 13,7ºC. 
*-10ºC* que ontem a esta hora.
Passei de Junho para Janeiro!


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 13:41)

Estou farto de ver tornados hoje.  

Do campo que existe ao pé da minha casa, todo ele de terra batida, de vez em quando levanta voo muita poeira que começa a rodopiar. 

Sacos também não faltam. Há bocado ia levando com um.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Mar 2009 às 13:42)

Olá

Hoje a reporar a partir de Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) registei uma mínima de 11.5ºC e uma máxima de 17.2ºC até ao momento.

De assinalar o vento forte que se tem feito sentir (os pinheiros já deixaram cair alguns galhos e pinhas) quando se está na rua e vem uma rajada mais forte é preciso ter cuidado pois pode cair uma pinha na cabeça.

Sigo com 16.3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (28 Mar 2009 às 13:42)

Uma rajada a 54km/h e outra a 51km/h.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 15:07)

12.2Cº e vento, muito vento
uma questao, ao nivel medio do mar a pressao atmos. media é de aproximadamente 1000hpa qual é a pressao media a 300mts? será cerca de 950hpa?
boas


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2009 às 15:23)

Hoje está um bom dia para lançar papagaios  rajada máxima até agora de 78.8 km/h e estou 12.9ºC.

O que me está a impressionar não é as rajadas em si, mas a sustentação do vento  anda há volta dos 40/50 km/h


----------



## squidward (28 Mar 2009 às 15:30)

realmente está muito vento mesmo. Estão *15.8ºC* fresquinho até.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Mar 2009 às 15:38)

rajada de 58.6km/h.
Sigo com 15.1ºC.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 15:44)

Está bem mais fresco do que ontem. 15,1º.

A humidade está baixa, nos 38%  e a pressão continua a descer, estando agora nos 1003 mb.

O vento continua moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2009 às 15:47)

Boa tarde!
Não vos vou dar novidade nenhuma como é óbvio, mas aqui vai: está vento... muito vento...
Vento forte predominantemente de norte, céu limpo e está fresco, com 15ºC...
Uma diferença abissal para os ultimos dias, de quase 10ºC...
A mínima foi de 12.8ºC, a máxima, até ver, vai nos 15.9ºC...


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Mar 2009 às 15:53)

Olá

Por aqui, tarde bastante ventosa. Céu pouco nublado/limpo e vento forte, com rajadas.

Temp= 16.1º C
HR= 40%
PA= 1003 hPa


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Mar 2009 às 15:55)

Acabei por bater a máxima e esta ficou-se pelos 19.7ºC.

Sigo com 15.8ºC.


----------



## squidward (28 Mar 2009 às 16:26)

Nunca vi uma discrepância tão grande na máxima de um dia para o outro. 
Máx (ontem): *28.4ºC*
Máx (hoje): *16.1ºC *


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 16:39)

o vento continua11.9Cº e 54% RH


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 16:53)

Começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens do dia. Nuvens de altitude média e que se deslocam rapidamente.

O vento parece ter acalmado mais agora. 

14,6º e 44% de HR.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mar 2009 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 17.3ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra por vezes forte, a T.Máxima de hoje foi de 21.5ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Mar 2009 às 17:32)

Máxima de ontem-27.6ºC
Máxima de hoje-15.8ºC


Há pouco registei uma rajada a 63km/h.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 17:49)

10.9Cº e o vento continua
finalmente temperaturas decentes para a estaçaoé pena é que nao estou  habituado e tou com os pes ( principalmente os pes) gelados
esta noite terei uma minima de talvez 6-7Cº e na encarnaçao talvez uns 9Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2009 às 17:52)

Lightning disse:


> Começam a aparecer as primeiras nuvens do dia. Nuvens de altitude média e que se deslocam rapidamente.
> 
> O vento parece ter acalmado mais agora.
> 
> 14,6º e 44% de HR.



Exacto, acalmou o vento, embora se mantenha ainda intenso...
Temperatura nos 13.7ºC...


----------



## Teles (28 Mar 2009 às 18:21)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Março 2009*

Boas, por aqui o dia tem sido de céu pouco nublado com alguns cúmulos a oeste vento de moderado a forte com rajadas na ordem dos 60km hora
Temperatura actual é de 12.5 graus.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Mar 2009 às 18:33)

O céu encontra-se agora muito nublado por Fractus! A temperatura máxima foi de *13,5ºC* pelas 13:32, e neste momento tenho *11,0ºC*, mínima do dia, a ser batida consecutivamente!

O vento sopra moderado a forte, sendo a sua média de 28,7 km/h. Hoje ainda não tocou os 0 km/h, e a rajada máxima continua a ser de *65,5 km/h*.

Humidade nos 57%, a subir ao ritmo de +7%/h, e pressão baixa, nos 1005 hPa, estável.

Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,1ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,9ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2009 às 18:36)

A temperatura está nos 12.8ºC, igual à minima do dia... Vamos ver até onde cai...
O vento está forte e assim parece ir continuar...


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

passei a barreira dos 10Cº estou com 9.9Cº


----------



## thunderboy (28 Mar 2009 às 18:53)

Vou com vento moderado com rajadas, 12ºC e 57% de HR.
Se ele acalmasse atingiria os 4/5ºC esta noite de certeza.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 19:15)

thunderboy disse:


> Vou com vento moderado com rajadas, 12ºC e 57% de HR.
> Se ele acalmasse atingiria os 4/5ºC esta noite de certeza.



olha que nem sei talvez chega a 5-6Cº
vou com 9.7Cº!!


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2009 às 19:44)

O vento está novamente mais pujante, estou a ver concursos de salto em altura de sacos plásticos...
Consequência do vento, é o facto de a temperatura estar a baixar muito devagar.. 11.9ºC


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

9.6Cº, vai descendo menos rapido.
69%RH.....


----------



## storm (28 Mar 2009 às 19:47)

boas,

Temperatura actual: 12.1ºC

Dia de céu pouco nublado, muito vento forte e frio

De relatar fogo para os lados da Delgada e ao que parece na Serra do Montejunto também anda um (informações de uma pessoa da terra).


----------



## DRC (28 Mar 2009 às 19:48)

Por aqui continua o vento forte, e agora sopra com mais força.
Alguém me sabe dizer como vai evoluir a intensidade do vento nas próximas horas?


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 19:54)

o vento continua moderado a forte com violentas rajadas está um gelo, 9.5Cº


----------



## thunderboy (28 Mar 2009 às 20:02)

POr agora 11.2ºC a descer a -0.6ºC/h. O vento continua moderado com rajadas, apesar de mais fraco.


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2009 às 20:43)

O vendaval continua!
10,0ºC - mínima do dia até ao momento
59% de humidade relativa.


----------



## stormy (28 Mar 2009 às 21:28)

vou com 9.3Cº o vento sopra moderado a forte e a humidade é de 69%


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2009 às 21:34)

11.4ºC (mínima do dia) e vento ainda forte...


----------



## Lousano (28 Mar 2009 às 21:49)

Tive uma máxima de 19,4º  e neste momento 9,0º com vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Mar 2009 às 22:36)

Extremos do dia:

11.3ºC
15.9ºC


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 22:47)

Por aqui continua o vento forte.

Acabei de vir da rua. Enquanto estava na rua, levei com uma rajada de vento forte, que até andei de lado... 

Depois ouvi dois estrondos, olhei para trás e o vento tinha aberto as tampas dos caixotes do lixo e voltado a fechá-las. 

Há bocado cheguei aos 53 km/h, enfim, esperava mais...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Mar 2009 às 22:47)

Boa Noite

Nova Minima de hoje por aqui 12.0ºC.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (28 Mar 2009 às 22:48)

boas

Vento continua moderado a forte com rajada máxima 51km/h, temperatura 11.1ºC batendo a mínima até ao momento, humidade 54%Hr e a pressão nos 1005hpa.


----------



## Lightning (28 Mar 2009 às 23:05)

Eis que depois de 23 dias sem precipitação... 

A estação acusa finalmente CHUVA!!!!! 1,0 mm 

Tudo isto claro devido ao vento  que fez abanar ligeiramente o pluviómetro...

Por isso, resumindo: 1,0 mm de vento acumulado   

Ai a minha vida...


----------



## Lousano (28 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

Despeço-me com 7,6º, vento fraco ou nulo.


----------



## fsl (28 Mar 2009 às 23:39)

Em OEIRAS, hoje :

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 28-03-09  23:32)
Temperatura:	11.6°C 
Humidade:	63%  
Ponto de Orvalho:	4.7°C 
Vento:	20.9 km/hr NNW
Pressão:	1007.5 mb
Precipitação Hoje:	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês:	8.8 mm
Precipitação Ano:	 178.4mm
Wind chill:	 8.4°C 
Indíce THW:	 7.8°C 
Indíce Calor:	 11.0°C 


Extremos de hoje

MIN

MAX

Temperatura:	 11.6°C às  23:30	 16.2°C às 14:34
Humidade:	 41%  às  11:45	 82%  às   2:43
Ponto de Orvalho:	 1.7°C às  11:45	 10.6°C às   0:00
Pressão:	 1004.1mb  às  16:34	 1007.8mb  às  22:37
Precipitação mais intensa:		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento:		 67.6 km/hr  às  11:47
Menor Sensação Térmica:	 8.3°C às  18:24	
Maior Indíce Calor		 15.0°C às  14:33


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2009 às 23:43)

maxima hoje de 16,3°C,rajada maxima de 63,4km/h...agora estao 11,3°C...em lisboa mto frio e claro vento forte com o tejo picado.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

Por cá mínima de 10.2ºC e máxima de 13.4ºC, a temperatura só caiu 8.4ºC de ontem para hoje 

Nos últimos 3 dias, de destacar o aumento fenomenal de vento desde a tarde de ontem, tendo chegado hoje aos 78.8 km/h de rajada máxima


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 00:15)

*Daniel Vilão - Moscavide*
_[28.Março.2009]_


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2009 às 00:15)

E o vento continua...
9,4ºC e 60% de humidade relativa.


*Extremos do dia 28 de Março:*
Tmin: 9,4ºC
Tmáx: 13,7ºC. (*-10,9ºC* que no dia anterior). E correspondeu à máxima mais baixa do mês.


Não fosse a casa estar quente dos dias anteriores, e agora andaria de cobertor às costas.


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Mar 2009 às 00:26)

Extremos de hoje:

Temp: Máx: 12,7ºC / Mín: 10,5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 00:30)

Extremos de ontem: 9.1/27.6ºC
Extremos de hoje:9.7ºC/15.7ºC

Diferença de máximas na ordem dos 11.9ºC

Sigo com 9.4ºC e 60% de HR.

Extremos de Março

Março 1(8.4ºC/16.4ºC) 2(7.9ºC/17.0ºC) 3(6.8ºC/16.3ºC) 4(10.4ºC/14.3ºC) 5(10.9ºC/14.3ºC) 6(11.4ºC/15.4ºC) 7(12.5ºC/19.3ºC) 8(8.9ºC/19.7) 9(5.4ºC/24.4ºC) 10(5.9ºC/25.0ºC) 11(7.5ºC/25.5ºC) 12(6.5ºC/27.2ºC) 13(7.3ºC/26.8ºC) 14(8.9ºC*/25.2ºC) 15(8.8ºC/27.6ºC) 16(9.4ºC/27.7ºC) 17(10.2ºC/24.6ºC) 18(10.7ºC/---ºC) 19(6.1ºC/25.5ºC) 20(8.0ºC/24.4ºC) 21(9.5ºC/22.9ºC) 22(6.9ºC/22.3ºC) 23(10.2ºC/22.5ºC) 24(6.9ºC/25.8ºC) 25(8.2ºC/26.8ºC) 26(7.5ºC/27.8ºC) 27(9.1ºC/27.6ºC) 28(9.7ºC/15.7ºC)


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Mar 2009 às 00:45)

Boa noite

Por aqui nota-se acentuada queda de temperatura. A noite está algo ventosa e fresca.

Temp= 9.8º C
HR= 64%
PA= 1007 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 02:12)

Fotos do fim de tarde.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 03:42)

Despeço-me com 8.4ºC e 59% de HR.


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2009 às 07:34)

vou com 6.0Cº e 67% de RH


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2009 às 08:10)

5.9Cºhá alguns minutos, agora já 6.1


----------



## Lousano (29 Mar 2009 às 10:22)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 1,2º, seguindo de momento com 7,8º, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 11:00)

*Daniel Vilão - Moscavide*





Para consutar os dados de Moscavide tem
_Wunderground:_
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA37

_Meteoclimatic:_
http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1200000001885A


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2009 às 11:20)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por aqui foi de 6.9ºC.
Neste momento estão 16.8ºC, vento fraco de N e o céu está limpo.


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2009 às 11:24)

vento moderado de NNW e 10.6Cº , mais um dia gelido na, já de si fria ,louriceira


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Mar 2009 às 11:35)

Bom dia!

Pela Charneca de Caparica (Aroeira) registei uma mínima de 8.7ºC

Sigo agora com 14.0ºC.


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2009 às 11:44)

11.2Cº.....um pouco melhor


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2009 às 12:15)

Bom dia!

Tive uma mínima de *8,0ºC* a mínima mais baixa em Setúbal desde o dia 25 de Fevereiro...

Agora o sol brilha num céu limpo o vento é moderado a temperatura é de 14,2ºC e 37% de humidade...


----------



## kikofra (29 Mar 2009 às 12:21)

Acordei a pouco minutos, e hoje a visibilidade parece-me que é a maior dos ultimos tempos, ve-se com clareza uns belos quilómetros.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2009 às 13:25)

Ora muito boas tardes!

Noite de céu muito nublado por Fractus, e vento fraco a moderado! Ainda assim, a temperatura desceu até aos *7,8ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 12,7ºC, tendo já atingido os 13,2ºC

Humidade nos 49%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 29,4 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2009 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui o tempo segue fresco.
Voltámos aos casacos.

13,0ºC e algumas nuvens.
Vento fraco a moderado de norte.


A mínima foi de 7,2ºC - a mais baixa desde 25 de Fevereiro.


----------



## Lightning (29 Mar 2009 às 14:07)

Olá 

A noite foi de vento moderado a forte com rajadas, que não ultrapassaram os 53 km/h.

A manhã tem estado a ser marcada pelo vento que agora sopra com menos intensidade.

15,7º e 39% HR.

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens vindas do interior.


----------



## Lousano (29 Mar 2009 às 14:36)

neste momento 15,5º e vento fraco/moderado NW e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2009 às 14:43)

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC, e o vento sopra de N (360º), à velocidade de 29,2 km/h

Humidade nos 50%
Pressão a 1011 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,8ºC


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2009 às 14:45)

Aqui vou com 15,7ºC já tendo ido aos 16,0ºC de máxima...o vento é moderado com uma rajada máxima hoje de 50,0km/h NW...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2009 às 14:50)

Por cá uma rica frescura de 12.3ºC, o vento está fraco/moderado  entre as 17h e as 18h é que será forte


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 15:10)

Dados das 15h05


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2009 às 16:08)

15.2ºC, céu pouco nubaldo, vento moderado com rajadas...

Mínima mais baixa do mês, com 8.8ºC

Máxima, até ver, de 15.7ºC


----------



## amarusp (29 Mar 2009 às 17:01)

Boa tarde,
na Lousa o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado e já cairam uma gotas de água


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Mar 2009 às 17:20)

Boa tarde

Por aqui bom tempo fresco e ventoso. Céu limpo.
Não há maneira de vir algo mais espectacular

Temp= 14.2º C
HR= 45%
PA= 1011 hPa


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2009 às 17:24)

Por aqui está o ventinho da moda, tanto, que acho que já perdi o meu pluviómetro  tenho de ver se vou ao telhado 

Estou com 12.4ºC e vento forte rajada máxima até agora 61.1 km/h.


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 19:12)

Boas tardes
Extremos de hoje:
7.6ºC/16.3ºC


Sigo com 12.9ºC, 58% de HR e rajadas que regularmente ultrapassam os 40km/h.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2009 às 19:24)

Alguns aguaceiros a passar a este de Setúbal durante a tarde e ainda neste momento mas aqui nem uma única pinga para amostra 

A máxima foi de 16,2ºC

Agora estão apenas 13,3ºC, 50%HR, 1012hpa e vento moderado com a rajada máxima de 56,6km/h NW...Céu muito nublado!!


----------



## Lousano (29 Mar 2009 às 19:35)

A máxima aqui foi de 17,8º, tendo o vento chegado a ser forte a meio da tarde e após isso pouco a pouco foi diminuindo até ficar fraco.

De positivo umas nuvens negras trouxeram 10 pingos por m2


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2009 às 20:15)




----------



## João Ferreira (29 Mar 2009 às 20:22)

Hoje registei uma máxima de 18.2ºC.

Dei um saltinho à praia e lá estava vento muito forte e as ondas eram grandes.

Sigo com 11.5ºC


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 20:29)

Por aqui vento moderado, 11.1ºC e 65% de HR.


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2009 às 21:21)

9.0Cº vento moderado e frio


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Mar 2009 às 22:10)

Boa Noite

Por aqui neste momento estão 12.2ºC, o vento sopra fraco e o céu está limpo, de salientar que hoje cairam alguns pingos mas nem deram para apagar o pó...emfim uma tristeza.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.7ºC
T.Minima: 6.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Mar 2009 às 22:17)

Boas noites!

Hoje, a temperatura máxima foi de *13,5ºC*, pelas 14:48! O vento atingiu os *50,0 km/h* de rajada máxima!

Neste momento tenho 10,3ºC, estagnados...

Humidade nos 68%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 20,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2009 às 22:18)

De chuva nem sinal...Céu limpo...
Por sinal, o vento forte foi pregar para outras freguesias...
Em relação a temperaturas sigo com 11ºC...

Extremos do dia:

8.8ºC
15.7ºC

Até amanhã!


----------



## JoãoPT (29 Mar 2009 às 23:18)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temp: Máx: *12,6ºC / *Mín:* 6,4ºC(Já a algum tempo que não era tão baixa)
*Vento: Rajada Máxima:* 55Km/h

Actualmente tenho céu pouco nublado, vento moderado e 9,6ºC


----------



## thunderboy (29 Mar 2009 às 23:34)

Bem, por aqui novidades 0

O vento volta a aumentar e já tive duas rajadas de 48km/h.
Sigo com 10.8ºC e 71% de HR.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2009 às 00:02)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






_Dia de céu muito nubaldo por Cumulus._

---

Neste momento tenho 10,5ºC, estagnados.


----------



## kikofra (30 Mar 2009 às 00:12)

Temperatura
10,4 ºC


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Mar 2009 às 00:16)

Boa noite

Continua o tempo ventoso e seco (seca). Noite fresca com céu limpo.

Temp= 10.1º C
HR= 68%
PA= 1014 hPa


----------



## João Soares (30 Mar 2009 às 00:27)




----------



## Loureso (30 Mar 2009 às 01:23)

Olá, boa noite e boa semana 





Início de noite com vento forte e  mas por agora , bem mais calmo.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 01:27)

Pequena descida da velocidade do vento que possibilitou um pequena descida da temperatura até aos 10.4ºC


----------



## kikofra (30 Mar 2009 às 03:07)

Temperatura
8,7 ºC


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 03:14)

Despeço-me com 9.7ºC e 72% de HR.
Até amanhã.


----------



## Teles (30 Mar 2009 às 07:33)

Bom dia por aqui o dia começou com céu com alguns cirrocumulos,vento quase nulo e uma temperatura de 7.4


----------



## stormy (30 Mar 2009 às 07:55)

7.2Cº, 76% de humidade e vento fraco......hoje o dia será mais ameno


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2009 às 08:18)

Com muitos Cumulus na faixa N-O, é como se apresenta a manhã do dia de hoje! A temperatura mínima não desceu abaixo dos *9,8ºC*, uma vez que o vento soprou constante, toda a noite...

Neste momento tenho 10,1ºC
Humidade nos 75%, sendo o seu valor máximo de 76%
Pressão a 1015 hPa, a subir ao ritmo de +1,0 hPa/h
Vento a 14,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 5,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mar 2009 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

Hoje a Minima por aqui foi de 5.4ºC.
Neste momento estão 11.1ºC, o vento é nulo e o céu está limpo.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2009 às 09:23)

Bom dia!

Manhã fria com céu limpo! O vento por agora sopra fraco.


----------



## mocha (30 Mar 2009 às 09:28)

Bom dia a todos, por ceu quase limpo e está fresco, sigo co m 13ºC


----------



## DMartins (30 Mar 2009 às 09:46)

Bom dia.
Ainda assim, temperatura amena aí por baixo.
Guimarães: 
Mínima: *2.6º*
Actual: *6.2º*

Uma boa semana para o povo!


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2009 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

Por aqui sigo com 13,0ºC e ainda alguma vento.
A humidade está nos 43%.

A mínima hoje foi de 8,4ºC.

*
Extremos de ontem:
*Tmin: 7,2ºC
Tmáx: 14,0ºC
Dia mais frio do mês.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mar 2009 às 12:08)

Olá

Neste momento estão 18.1ºC, o vento sopra fraco de NE e o céu está limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2009 às 12:10)

Neste momento estou com 13,8ºC, sendo que a temperatura já alcançou os *14,2ºC*, há pouco.

Humidade nos 37%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -0,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,9ºC/h


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2009 às 13:11)

Boas

Mínima de 9,2ºC...

Agora céu limpo e 16,2ºC, 35%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Mar 2009 às 13:22)

Olá

Hoje registei uma mínima de 8.6ºC

Sigo com 13.7ºC e vento forte .

A pressão está nos 1014.6 hpa


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2009 às 13:25)

O céu está agora totalmente limpo, o vento sopra fraco, e a temperatura encontra-se nos 14,8ºC.

Humidade nos 35%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos -0,5ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,6ºC/h


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 14:22)

Boas tardes
Valor mínimo de 7.4ºC. Agora sigo com 16.8ºC, máxima até agora. O vento é fraco.

Vento e temperatura do dia 27 às 0h até ao presente.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2009 às 14:52)

Olá companheiros!
Dia de céu limpo, como sempre...
Temperatura nos 17ºC (máxima até ao momento foi de 17.1ºC), vento fraco a moderado...
Mínima de 9.7ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

Sigo agora com 14.1ºC

Pressão nos 1013.9 hpa.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2009 às 15:24)

Apesar das previsões, o que é certo é que o sol brilhante sempre vai aquecendo... Mesmo sem termómetro à mão diria que por Coimbra a tarde está bastante amena e a máxima deverá ir um pouco além do previsto!


----------



## AnDré (30 Mar 2009 às 15:37)

vitamos disse:


> Apesar das previsões, o que é certo é que o sol brilhante sempre vai aquecendo... Mesmo sem termómetro à mão diria que por Coimbra a tarde está bastante amena e a máxima deverá ir um pouco além do previsto!



Ao sol e nas avenidas, está calor e a camisola até pica.
No entanto basta entrar numa rua sem sol, e o vento, apesar de fraco, arrepia. 

Pela Cidade universitária estão cerca de 17ºC.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 15:54)

Máxima de 18.1ºC atingida às 15.52h.
Sigo com 17.9ºC e 29% de HR.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 16:47)

thunderboy disse:


> Máxima de 18.1ºC atingida às 15.52h.
> Sigo com 17.9ºC e 29% de HR.



Erro
A máxima acabou por ser de 18.2ºC às 16.21h.

A gora já aumenta o vento e a HR e desce a temperatura.
Sigo com 17.3ºC, 38% de HR e vento fraco por vezes moderado.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (30 Mar 2009 às 17:41)

Boas

continuação de céu limpo,

15.8ºC

38%Hr

1013hpa

vento fraco a moderado NW

Fica aqui o amanhecer de hoje ás 7:33


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Mar 2009 às 17:57)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.8ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 22.2ºC
T.Minima: 5.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2009 às 18:29)

A temperatura máxima foi de *15,1ºC*, pelas 13:42

Neste momento tenho 13,0ºC, e o vento sopra moderado, de NNO (338º), a 24,8 km/h

Humidade nos 47%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 2,2ºC
Variação de Temperatura nos -1,1ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2009 às 18:42)

14.6ºC, céu limpo, máxima de 17.2ºC...
Vento fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 18:48)

E vai descendo a todo o vapor
Sigo com 14.5ºC, 46% de HR e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2009 às 18:51)

Boas

O Lightning vai estar ausente durante o tempo devido ao estagio...vou dando os relatos que ele me vai passando 

Neste momento ele relata de Alfragide:Céu limpo e vento a soprar moderado entre 20 e 30km/h e algum frio...


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2009 às 18:55)

Aqui por Setúbal tive de mínima de *9,2ºC* e uma máxima de *18,8ºC*...

Neste momento céu limpo, 15,4ºC, 42%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco a moderado...


----------



## João Soares (30 Mar 2009 às 19:45)

Bem quente, hoje, Moscavide


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2009 às 19:50)

Hoje a temperatura está a descer bem! O Sol acabou de se pôr (19:46), e já levo 11,2ºC

Humidade nos 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de O (270º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 3,7ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -1,5ºC/h

Apenas uns Cumulus, _sobrevoando_ a Serra...


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2009 às 19:58)

Por aqui também vai descendo a um ritmo apreciável...
13.1ºC, de momento... 
Noto alguma (pouca ainda) neblina a instalar-se para o lado de Lisboa...


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 20:46)

11.7ºC, 56% de HR e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Mar 2009 às 20:58)

10,2ºC é a temperatura actual, a variar ao ritmo de -0,7ºC/h. O céu mantém-se limpo, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de ONO, sendo que neste momento se encontra nos 5,0 km/h

Humidade nos 66%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,2ºC


----------



## André Simões (30 Mar 2009 às 21:45)

Boa noite,

A temperatura tem vindo a descer bem, de momento tenho 10,9ºC e 59% de HR.

Extremos de hoje:
Máxima: *16,7ºC* (15:27)
Minima: *9,4ºC* (07:34)


----------



## stormy (30 Mar 2009 às 21:48)

vou com 9.1Cº e 67% de humidade relativa, o vento é fraco de norte com tendencia para calmaria
a minha mae, na encarnaçao, relata 11.2Cº..


----------



## Lightning (30 Mar 2009 às 22:31)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> O Lightning vai estar ausente durante o tempo devido ao estagio...vou dando os relatos que ele me vai passando



É exactamente isso... 

Tão depressa não posso vir ao fórum, vou estar mais ou menos ausente durante esta e a semana que vem.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

Boa noite

Monotonamente, mantém-se este tempo seco e ventoso.
Por aqui noite limpa com algum vento.

Temp= 10.3º C
HR= 58%
PA= 1016 hPa


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 22:46)

Pequeno decréscimo na temperatura para os 10.9ºC e pequeno aumento da HR para os 59% potenciados pela diminuição da velocidade do vento.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Mar 2009 às 22:51)

Despeço-me com 11.3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco...

Extremos do dia:
9.7ºC
17.2ºC


----------



## Saul Monteiro (30 Mar 2009 às 23:06)

Dados actuais:

11.3ºC

52%Hr

1015hpa

Vento fraco NW


Extremos hoje:

T.Máxima: 17.9ºC

T.Mínima: 9.6ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Mar 2009 às 23:21)

Sigo agora com 9.8ºC.

A pressão está nos 1016.1 hpa.


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2009 às 23:21)

Aqui vou neste momento com 11,7ºC, 55%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco


----------



## thunderboy (30 Mar 2009 às 23:44)

Subida da temperatura para os 11.5ºC
55% de HR.


----------



## Lousano (30 Mar 2009 às 23:54)

Neste momento 7,6º, depois de uma máxima de 19,8º


----------



## Loureso (31 Mar 2009 às 00:01)

Boa noite a todos 





Mais um dia com vento a marcar presença, fresquinho e seco qb e sem precipitação à vista!


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2009 às 00:23)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






_Dia de céu em geral limpo, sendo que pela manhã foi possível observar alguns Cumulus na faixa N-O._

---

Neste momento tenho 9,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2009 às 02:00)

E mais uma vez, a temperatura estagnou... Despeço-me com 10,2ºC...

Humidade nos 75%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de ONO (292º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 6,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Mar 2009 às 02:15)




----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 02:25)

Despeço-me com 9.9ºC, e 73% de HR.

Extremos de Hoje: 7.4ºC/18.2ºC


----------



## kikofra (31 Mar 2009 às 04:20)

Temperatura
3,6 ºC  tao pouco?


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 08:19)

vou com 8.0Cº aqui na louriceira.
sines ás 6 estava com 6.4Cº


----------



## Teles (31 Mar 2009 às 08:40)

bom dia, grande arrefecimento nocturno, chegando a temperatura minima esta manha aos 4.6, de momento sol e está a surgir algum nevoeiro, vento nulo


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2009 às 09:10)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje por cá foi de 3.0ºC e houve uma ligeira geada.
Neste momento estão 9.5ºC e o céu está limpo.


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2009 às 09:34)

Bom dia!

Noite bastante fresca. O dia chegou com sol e vento moderado (nesta altura já mais calmo).


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2009 às 09:36)

Bom dia!
Para variar um pouco: Céu limpo, vento fraco...
Mínima de 8.3ºC (mínima do mês) e pressão nos 1012hpa.
Sigo com 12.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2009 às 09:41)

Bom dia!

Neste momento encontro-me com 12,8ºC, após uma temperatura mínima de sensivelmente *8ºC*

Humidade nos 76%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NNO (338º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 8,7ºC

Alguns Fractus, que ainda resistem nos recantos da Serra!


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 11:18)

Bom dia
Estão 16.4ºC e 46% de HR. A mínima esta noite foi de 4.0ºC(mínima do mês).


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2009 às 11:29)

Neste momento já levo 14,9ºC de temperatura. A máxima de hoje será certamente mais alta que as dos dias anteriores!

Humidade nos 53% e vento a 6,5 km/h de NE (45º)

Bastantes Cumulus preenchem o céu!


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2009 às 11:39)

Gilmet disse:


> Neste momento já levo 14,9ºC de temperatura. *A máxima de hoje será certamente mais alta que as dos dias anteriores*!
> 
> Humidade nos 53% e vento a 6,5 km/h de NE (45º)
> 
> Bastantes Cumulus preenchem o céu!



Por aqui, sigo nos 16.1ºC...
De facto a máxima será hoje bem mais elevada que os 15ºC-17ºC dos ultimos 2 ou 3 dias...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2009 às 12:01)

Por aqui neste momento estão 18.9ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 12:24)

Já ultrapassei a máxima de ontem e vou com 18.4ºC e 33% de HR.
Espero 21ºC/22ºC hoje.


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 12:40)

14.7Cº, 56% de RH e vento fraco de norte.
dia bem mais agradavel que os ultimos 3 dias


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 12:53)

Fotos a NO,N e NE respectivamente.










Foto a S


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mar 2009 às 13:02)

Olá 

Hoje registei uma mínima de 8.4ºC.

Sigo com 16.2ºC e céu a ficar nublado.

A pressão está nos 1015.1 hpa.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2009 às 13:20)

A temperatura anda aos pulinhos... Se há 1 minuto atrás tinha *16,8ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento, eis que neste momento tenho 15,7ºC!

O vento sopra de ONO (292º), a uma velocidade de 10,1 km/h, e a humidade encontra-se nos 49%

Céu pouco nublado, _por cima da minha cabeça_, mas muito nublado a Este!


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2009 às 13:20)

Começa a entrar alguma nebulosidade vinda de NE, vamos ver se é alguma coisa séria, mas não parece...
Sigo com uns amenos 17.7ºC...


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2009 às 13:25)

Boas

O Lightning relata de Alfragide neste momento céu pouco nublado com periudos de muito nublado por nuvens vindas do interior.Vento moderado e algum calor.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mar 2009 às 13:35)

Continua a entrar nublusidade vinda de Nordeste 

Sigo com 16.5ºC, à pouco num espaço de 5 minutos a temperatura estava aos altos e baixos.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2009 às 13:47)

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 8,8ºC...

Agora céu pouco nublado, 16,0ºC, 54%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 14:17)

Céu muito nublado, 20.3ºC e 38% de HR.
Será que ainda vem um aguaceiro fraco hoje.


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mar 2009 às 16:22)

Sigo com 14.9ºC e céu limpo.

A pressão está nos 1014 hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2009 às 16:37)

Contrariamente ao que seria de esperar, a temperatura não subiu por aí além...
Até ver tenho uma máxima de 18ºC, seguindo agora com 17.2ºC.
As nuvens que vieram há bocado, já foram à vida delas, está quase tudo azul novamente...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2009 às 16:50)

A temperatura máxima foi de *16,8ºC* pelas 13:15! Neste momento sigo com 15,1ºC, após já ter tido 14,2ºC!

A humidade encontra-se nos 59%, e o vento sopra fraco a moderado, do quadrante N, sendo a sua rajada máxima de *30,9 km/h*, pelas 15:34...

Pressão a 1016 hPa
Variação de Temperatura nos +0,1ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2009 às 17:51)

Já é oficial: máxima de 18ºC...
Agora: 16.3ºC


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 17:53)

Sigo com 18.2ºC e a Nortada a sentir-se já de forma mais fraca do que os outros dias.HR 46%.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Mar 2009 às 18:22)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui neste momento estão 19.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 24.3ºC
T.Minima: 3.0ºC


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2009 às 19:23)

O Lightning reporta de sete rios: céu pouco nublado ou limpo, vento moderado e temperatura amena...

Eu aqui por Setubal tive uma máxima de 19,0ºC...

Agora sigo com céu limpo e 15,1ºC, 56%HR, 1014hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## Gilmet (31 Mar 2009 às 19:26)

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus Humilis, e a temperatura é de 12,5ºC

Humidade nos 60%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 6,5 km/h de NO (315º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 4,9ºC
Variação de Temperatura de -0,7ºC/h


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2009 às 20:04)

Visualizam-se algumas nuvens a NO, para os lados de Sintra...
Por aqui, tudo na mesma...
12.9ºC, Abril vai começar fresco...


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 20:22)

vento fraco de norte.......


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 20:30)

Sigo com 12.6ºC, 63% de HR e vento fraco variável.


----------



## Teles (31 Mar 2009 às 20:32)

Boas um dia bastante mais frio por aqui em comparação ao dia de ontem com uma temperatura maxima de 16.2, o dia começou com céu limpo algum nevoeiro que logo se decipou,durante o fim da manhã começaram a surgir alguns cumulus que fora se mantendo até ao inicio da noite.
Neste momento céu limpo e uma temperatura de 11.5


----------



## stormy (31 Mar 2009 às 21:59)

despeço-me com 9.7Cº.
amanhã nao venho ao forum devido ao tao falado virus


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 22:10)

stormy disse:


> despeço-me com 9.7Cº.
> amanhã nao venho ao forum devido ao tao falado virus



Estás a falar daquele vírus, que eu criei um tópico acerca dele, o Conficker.C?

Sigo com 10.6ºC e 69% de HR.


----------



## Lousano (31 Mar 2009 às 22:21)

Extremos dia 31/03/2009:

Max:
T 21,2º
H 65%

Min
T 2,8º
H 20%

Neste momento 9,8º e vento fraco de SW


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mar 2009 às 22:22)

Sigo com 10.8ºC após uma máxima de 19.0ºC.

A pressão está nos 1015.5 hpa.


----------



## thunderboy (31 Mar 2009 às 22:41)

Temperatura a cair muito lentamente, indo apenas nos 10.1ºC. HR-70%.

Extremos:4.0ºC/20.6ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Mar 2009 às 23:01)

Extremos do dia:

8.3ºC
18ºC

De momento, céu pouco nublado e 11.5ºC...


----------



## JoãoPT (31 Mar 2009 às 23:25)

*Extremos de hoje:*

*Temp: Máx:* 13,9ºC / *Mín:* 8,6ºC

Actualmente tenho 9,6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## João Ferreira (31 Mar 2009 às 23:43)

Extremos de hoje:

*Temp min.:* 8.4ºC

*Tem max.:* 19.0ºC

Sigo com 10.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Mar 2009 às 23:45)

Por cá nos últimos 3 dias as coisas têm rezado assim.

29 - Mín- 8.1ºC Máx- 13.2ºC
30 - Mín- 9.2ºC Máx- 14.6ºC
31 - Mín- 8.7ºC Máx- 15.7ºC


----------



## AnDré (31 Mar 2009 às 23:52)

Boa noite!

*Extremos do último dia de Março:*
Tmin: 8,4ºC
Tmáx: 17,2ºC


Por agora 9,3ºC e humidade nos 61%.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2009 às 00:35)

*Extremos de Ontem:* (Apenas alguns...)

*Temperatura Máxima:* 16,8ºC _(13:15)_

*Humidade Mínima:* 48% _(13:13)_

*Pressão Mínima:* 1016 hPa _(01:34)_
*Pressão Máxima:* 1017 hPa _(00:00)_

*Vento Máximo:* 31,6 km/h de ONO [292º] _(18:55)_
*Vento Médio Máximo:* 28,1 km/h de NO [315º] _(18:18)_


----------



## João Soares (1 Abr 2009 às 01:46)




----------

